# Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns



## Naturliebhaber (13. Februar 2018)

Unglaublich, was da die Behörden abgezogen haben:
http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachric...-veranstaltern-eines-benefiz-angelns-aus.html

Nicht nur, dass man diesen Fanatikern eine Plattform bietet, die Behörden unterstützen den Unsinn auch noch mit vollem Elan. |bigeyes


----------



## smithie (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Blöde Frage: "nur" wegen einer Anzeige bekommt man doch nicht so mir nichts dir nichts einen Durchsuchungsbeschluss?

Da muss doch schon mehr vorliegen?


----------



## Schleppfi (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Könnt schon wieder kotzen, wenn ich sowas lese....


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Irgend eine Polizeidienststelle wird da Handlungsbedarf gesehen haben?
Obwohl eine Hausdurchsuchung doch wohl von einem Richter unterschrieben werden sollte, außer bei Gefahr im Verzug.
Mich würde interessieren, was man sich denn dabei erhofft hat, bei dem Veranstalter zu finden?
Vielleicht eine kleine private Fischfolterkammer?

Jürgen


----------



## hanzz (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Welcher Richter oder Staatsanwalt unterschreibt denn so einen Beschluss und mit welcher Begründung ?
Ja ja einer Anzeige muss nachgegangen werden, aber direkt mit einer Razzia ?


----------



## mefofänger (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

guck mal die leute an, die hinter solch einem P...stand stehen. die eine hälfte g.... weltverbesserer und die andere hälfte anhänger der bunthaar fraktion. also beides parteien die mit möglichst wenig arbeit möglichst viele vorteile für sich haben wollen.#d#d#d
mit solchen aktionen versuchen die wieder mal medien wirksam mehr spenden zusammeln, und gleich zeitig senden die ein zeichen das man jeden unterstützer von angel befürwortern ärger will.


----------



## angler1996 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Ermittlungsrichter ,
 und was soll in der Wohnung passiert oder fest zustellen sein?
 Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz? Angeln die da?
 so ein Schwachsinn!


----------



## Sharpo (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Deutschland schafft sich ab.....unfassbar was in diesem Land auf Grund TSG mittlerweile geschieht.
Drehen alle am Rad



http://www.gerati.de/2018/02/13/sta...verweigert-auskunft-ueber-peta-strafanzeigen/


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



mefofänger schrieb:


> guck mal die leute an, die hinter solch einem P...stand stehen. die eine hälfte g.... weltverbesserer und die andere hälfte anhänger der bunthaar fraktion. also beides parteien die mit möglichst wenig arbeit möglichst viele vorteile für sich haben wollen.#d#d#d



Das diese Leute Arxxxlöcher sind steht außer Frage! 
Hier geht es aber darum, dass sich die Polizei offenbar von dieser obskuren Organisation einspannen lässt, um ihre ideologischen Ziele zu verfolgen!

Jürgen


----------



## W-Lahn (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, was man sich denn dabei erhofft hat, bei dem Veranstalter zu finden?
> Vielleicht eine kleine private Fischfolterkammer?
> 
> Jürgen


You made my day! :q


----------



## daci7 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



mefofänger schrieb:


> guck mal die leute an, die hinter solch einem P...stand stehen. die eine hälfte g.... weltverbesserer und die andere hälfte anhänger der bunthaar fraktion. also beides parteien die mit möglichst wenig arbeit möglichst viele vorteile für sich haben wollen.#d#d#d


Wer "Gutmenschen" und "Weltverbesserer" als Schimpfwörter benutzt katapultiert sich ja wohl nur selbst ins Abseits. Aber das hat sich ja mittlerweile etabliert in unsererm Metier. Und was bunte Haare damit zu tun haben soll mir mal einer erklären :q:q:q

Zum Thema kann man allerdigns wirklich nur den Kopp schütteln ... vor welchen Karren die deutsche Justiz sich heutzutage spannen lässt ist wirklich besorgniserregend.


----------



## mefofänger (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



daci7 schrieb:


> Wer "Gutmenschen" und "Weltverbesserer" als Schimpfwörter benutzt katapultiert sich ja wohl nur selbst ins Abseits. Aber das hat sich ja mittlerweile etabliert in unsererm Metier. Und was bunte Haare damit zu tun haben soll mir mal einer erklären :q:q:q
> 
> Zum Thema kann man allerdigns wirklich nur den Kopp schütteln ... vor welchen Karren die deutsche Justiz sich heutzutage spannen lässt ist wirklich besorgniserregend.



weltverbesserer ist aus meiner sicht kein schimpfwort!!!


----------



## Jose (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

wenn eure kotztüten voll sind mal hirn und gedächtnis einschalten:

dass petra ist wie sie ist - da kann man sich jeden tag auskotzen - 
aber über den frau doktor hundeklub - in elf beiträgen nicht nicht mal ne erwähnung.

über petra ärgern ok., KOTZEN über untätigen "unseren" Verband, unsere verräterischen VEBANDITEN: NIX!!!

mit Thomas ginge es hier nicht so betroffen-wattebällchen-empört zu.

macht man also  weiter mit "mimimi-man-hat-mir-ein-leids-getan" und tut sich selber leid...


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

@Jose, außer Meckern wäre dazu auch nichts von Thomas gekommen!
Es ist ganz klar an den oder dem Betroffenen, in der Sache rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten.
Zumindest den Richter oder Staatsanwalt ausfindig zu machen, der die Durchsuchung zu verantworten hat und ihm eventuell ein Verfahren an zu hängen!(Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde?)
In irgend einer Form muss dieser sein Vorgehen mit einem Durchsuchungsbeschluß doch auch begründen können und ob dies eventuell unverhältnismäßig war?

Jürgen


----------



## Jose (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

neee, taxi, mag man als "meckern" kleinreden, sache ist doch, der angler regt sich über petra auf, kriegt aber die meinetwegen 'iintellelle' biege zum verband nicht hin. und das war, ist und wird wohl immer so sein für thomas, mich usw.usw., das aufzeigen des verbandsversagens und das aufbohren der betonköppe.

was thomas kenntnisreichst monierte als meckerei kleinzureden spiegelt nicht im geringsten die wirkung auf untätige verbandsstrukturen.

deine angemerkte angeratene reaktion direkt betroffener sehe ich genauso. "wer sich nicht wehrt...."

schlimm ist, dass die verbanditen keine gegenklage erheben oder rechtlich hilfe einbringen, wie auch immer - aber: die tun NIX


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Wenn ich das lese, bekomme ich auch das brechen!

Die Angelegenheit mit PETA ist natürlich abartig und unglaublich, aber der Bericht vom LFV Weser-Ems an Scheinheiligkeit nicht zu überbieten! Mit einem Vizepräsidenten Pieper hat sich doch Frau Doktor damals klar dahingehend positioniert, nichts gegen PETA zu unternehmen und das auszusitzen- und jetzt bekommen wir Angler eine Anzeige nach der anderen. Bootsangler, die eine behördlich genehmigte Veranstaltung für einen guten Zweck abhalten, werden angezeigt und der LFV Weser Ems veröffentlicht das so, als wäre man entsetzt. Ebenso wie die Kollegen aus MVP. Erst einmal die Mitglieder befragen und weil alles ordnunsggemäß war, prüft man jetzt wie man die unterstützen kann. Die prüfen jetzt- prüfen, nicht helfen! Wo ist denn der Aufschrei gegen die Judikative? Wo ist denn der öffentliche Angriff auf PETA, die hier die Justiz für ihre Ideologien vereinnahmen? Wo ist der Weg an die Öffentlichkeit?

Boah, da könnte ich spucken! Wir Angler sind echt ohne Lobby. 

Ich habe Freitag mit den Betroffenen gesprochen und private Hilfe (ggf. auch finanziell) zugesagt und auch die Medien informiert. Das geht so einfach nicht mehr. 

Übrigens war der erste, der sofort geholfen hat ein ehemaliger Admin hier! 

Und, was macht der DAFV so? Abducken! PETA aussitzen...

Wo ist denn die Politik? Innenminister, der die Verhältnismässigkeit prüft? Minister Backhaus der sich für Angler und gegen PETA positioniert?

Ja, da muss ich brechen!


----------



## exstralsunder (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Jose schrieb:


> schlimm ist, dass die verbanditen keine gegenklage erheben oder rechtlich hilfe einbringen, wie auch immer - aber: die tun NIX




Was will man denn auch vom DAFV erwarten? Die haben noch nie was gemacht und werden auch nie was tun.
Allerdings: der LAV M-V  will wohl tätig werden und Horst unterstützen. Schaun wir mal....ob das nicht nur leere Worte sind.

http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachric...-veranstaltern-eines-benefiz-angelns-aus.html


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Ich meine, dass wäre doch eine gute Gelegenheit sich wirklich mal zu wehren!
Noch sind sie am "Prüfen", mal sehen ob es nur dabei bleibt?

Zitat Axel Pipping:


> „Wenn solcher Anzeige in so überbordender Art und Weise nachgegangen wird, muss ganz klar die Frage der Verhältnismäßigkeit gestellt werden.“, so Axel Pipping. Er fasst zusammen: „Wir lehnen diese Treibjagd, die als unnötige Zurschaustellung erscheint, strikt ab. Wir prüfen derzeit, in welcher Form unseren beteiligten Mitgliedern geholfen werden kann.“



Jürgen


----------



## smithie (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Wo liest du da, dass die was machen?

Da steht nur sie prüfen.... und prüfen... und prüfen...

Was genau will man da jetzt prüfen?
Ob man nicht doch noch ein Vergehen eines beteiligten Anglers findet und sich der Anzeige anschließt?


----------



## Oyabun (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> You made my day! :q






Das ist nicht witzig!


Es wurden unter anderen von der Polizei mehrere minderjährige Forellen aus einen Forellenpuff befreit...:q



LG
Dirk


----------



## bacalo (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Nett, jetzt muss sich diese Organisation schon prostituieren
(*Prostitution* (von lateinisch _prostituere_ „nach vorn/zur Schau stellen, preisgeben“)

Gehen dieser Tierschutzoganisation langsam die Gelder aus|bigeyes#c.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-2DFOyUDAc


----------



## Jose (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Was will man denn auch vom DAFV erwarten? Die haben noch nie was gemacht und werden auch nie was tun.
> Allerdings: der LAV M-V  will wohl tätig werden und Horst unterstützen.
> 
> http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachric...-veranstaltern-eines-benefiz-angelns-aus.html



ich erwarte von dem ganz was anderes!
du beziehst dich auf bislang "erlebtes" vom dafv, also erwartet man nur das, was passiert, mämlich nix außer gelaber.

was mich 'verstimmt' hat, elf mimimi-posts über pöhse petra - nicht eine /EINE! bezugnahme zur untätigkeit "unseres verbandes"

kann sich ja jeder privat in der ecke ausheulen über petra usw. usw. - aber so wird das nix: unser gegner ist definitiv petra, die feinde der angler sitzen im verband.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Jose schrieb:


> was mich 'verstimmt' hat, elf mimimi-posts über pöhse petra - nicht eine /EINE! bezugnahme zur untätigkeit "unseres verbandes"



Schreibe bitte nicht "unseres Verbandes"...

Das ist ein Naturschutzverband, der sich von Anglern finanzieren lässt!


----------



## Jose (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

ja, sorry, die meisten deklinieren den ja als "unseren verband".
ich schreibs ja nur zur wiedererkennung für "unbeleckte"

(für intellelle, stichworte: semiotik, gemeinsamer zeichensatz....)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



smithie schrieb:


> Wo liest du da, dass die was machen?
> 
> Da steht nur sie prüfen.... und prüfen... und prüfen...
> 
> ...



Die Formulierung einen Sachverhalt zu prüfen würde ich verstehen als eine juristische Betrachtung, bei der man abschätzt, was zum Erfolg führen kann und was nicht.

In der Rechtsprechung sollte man zunächst seine Erfolgsaussichten genau ausloten sonst kann der Schuss gut nach hinten los gehen.


----------



## Jose (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

und wenn ich mir als OT-einwurf noch was erlauben darf (darf ich sicher nicht )
hier ists mittlerweile ohne Thomas' "hetze" so anregend wie beim alarm für barsche oder bei der crew für raubfische und wird so ohne ohne so werden wie beim board des rheins...

tun wir was dagegen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Testudo schrieb:


> Die Formulierung einen Sachverhalt zu prüfen würde ich verstehen als eine juristische Betrachtung, bei der man abschätzt, was zum Erfolg führen kann und was nicht.
> 
> In der Rechtsprechung sollte man zunächst seine Erfolgsaussichten genau ausloten sonst kann der Schuss gut nach hinten los gehen.



Muss man in diesem Fall wirklich prüfen? Gegen PETA hilft nur "Feuer frei" aus allen Rohren in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Nur gezielter Druck lässt Spenden zurückgehen- der einzige wunde Punkt.

Es wird bei solchen Fällen einfach Zeit, dass Haftungsrecht/ Verursacherprinzip anzuwenden. Wer eine unbegründete Anzeige stellt, muss ggf. die Kosten für das Verfahren tragen.


----------



## Deep Down (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es wird bei solchen Fällen einfach Zeit, dass Haftungsrecht/ Verursacherprinzip anzuwenden. Wer eine unbegründete Anzeige stellt, muss ggf. die Kosten für das Verfahren tragen.



Wer das vorsätzlich macht, kann vom Geschädigten nach den Umständen des jeweiligen Falles auch mit den Kosten der Rechtsverfolgung belastet werden!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Muss man in diesem Fall wirklich prüfen? Gegen PETA hilft nur "Feuer frei" aus allen Rohren in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Nur gezielter Druck lässt Spenden zurückgehen- der einzige wunde Punkt.
> 
> Es wird bei solchen Fällen einfach Zeit, dass Haftungsrecht/ Verursacherprinzip anzuwenden. Wer eine unbegründete Anzeige stellt, muss ggf. die Kosten für das Verfahren tragen.




Deine Aussage beinhaltet doch das es da Stand heute keine Handhabung gibt.

Wenn ich als Laie vermute, du machst etwas illegales und ich erstatte Anzeige, dann ist doch spätestens mit der Aufnahme der Ermittlungen der Anzeigeerstatter, also ich, erst mal in seiner Einschätzung bestätigt.

Mich regt die Verhaltensweise der Rechtsvertreter mehr auf, als Peta. Die können mich nicht mehr überraschen.

Ich bin aber kein Jurist, ist lediglich meine unerhebliche Meinung.

Aber eins ist doch klar, ihr könnt hier ein Magengeschwür nach dem anderen kultivieren, das bringt euch dem Ziel nicht näher. 

Ihr kommt mit Kotzen und Blutdruck nicht weiter als ohne.


----------



## Jose (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

was mir seitzeiten durch den kopf geistert: irgendwo im ruhrgebiet? gab es einen homemade-sheriff mit zig anzeigen/tag wg. falschparken usw. usw.
da gabs dann irgendwann (habs irgendwo gelesen) ne reaktion (gericht? usw. usw?), das der anzeiger als querulant eingestuft und ab da nicht mehr beachtet wurde, sprich gleich ablage papierkorb)

hat da jemand präzise info?

petra entspricht doch exakt diesem querulanten-gedöns


----------



## geomas (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Jose schrieb:


> was mir seitzeiten durch den kopf geistert: irgendwo im ruhrgebiet? gab es einen homemade-sheriff mit zig anzeigen/tag wg. falschparken usw. usw.
> da gabs dann irgendwann (habs irgendwo gelesen) ne reaktion (gericht? usw. usw?), das der anzeiger als querulant eingestuft und ab da nicht mehr beachtet wurde, sprich gleich ablage papierkorb)
> 
> hat da jemand präzise info?
> ...



Du meinst „Knöllchen-Horst”, oder?


http://www.goettinger-tageblatt.de/Goettingen/Knoellchen-Horst-resigniert

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horst-Werner_Nilges


Ach ja, hier: 1000 Euro „Missbrauchsgebühr”: https://www.lto.de/recht/nachrichten/n/bverfg-missbrauchsgebuehr-knoellchen-horst/


----------



## geomas (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Nicht bei dem Bootsanglertreffen, um das es hier geht, aber ein paar Monate zuvor wurde übrigens ein Polizeirevierleiter „Dorschkönig” bei einem Gemeinschaftsangeln der Vereinsvorsitzenden. Auch hier vor Warnemünde.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wer das vorsätzlich macht, kann vom Geschädigten nach den Umständen des jeweiligen Falles auch mit den Kosten der Rechtsverfolgung belastet werden!



Deshalb schreibe ich ja, dass es Zeit wird, das anzuwenden bei allen unbegründeten PETA Verfahren. Doch was passiert in der Regel? Die Verfahren werden eingestellt, weil niemand auf einen Freispruch plädiert.

Also Kosten auf die Staatskasse....


----------



## angler1996 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wer das vorsätzlich macht, kann vom Geschädigten nach den Umständen des jeweiligen Falles auch mit den Kosten der Rechtsverfolgung belastet werden!



yep, nur ich frag mich was die in dem Verband für juristische Berater haben|kopfkrat Grünfutteresser ?ich was net

 Minimum wäre ne dienstrechtliche Beschwerde gegen den Ermittlungsrichter und den beantragten der Hd


----------



## Jose (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



geomas schrieb:


> Du meinst „Knöllchen-Horst”, oder?
> 
> 
> http://www.goettinger-tageblatt.de/Goettingen/Knoellchen-Horst-resigniert
> ...




ah, super! danke geomas #6
ich frage mich, wenn die den aushebeln konnten, wieso sollte das bei der anzeigen-hurerei petras nicht möglich sein?
 nen scharfen anwalt und es sollte klappen: DAFV, zahl wenigstens den!!!!


----------



## angler1996 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Jose schrieb:


> ah, super! danke geomas #6
> ich frage mich, wenn die den aushebeln konnten, wieso sollte das bei der anzeigen-hurerei petras nicht möglich sein?
> nen scharfen anwalt und es sollte klappen: DAV, zahl wenigstens den!!!!


 
 mein Alter:m, den DAV gibt's leider nicht mehr
 von dem da irgendwas , was Positives zu erwarten naja
ich lebe von Pro_Vision:q


----------



## Jose (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



angler1996 schrieb:


> mein Alter:m, den DAV gibt's leider nicht mehr
> von dem da irgendwas , was Positives zu erwarten naja
> ich lebe von Pro_Vision:q



jaja, liebchen, habs ja schon korrigiert und das "F" nachgereicht.
allein - dabei haben mich zweifel überfallen, steht das "F" doch evtl für das four-letter-word?
also deutscher-angler-fucker-verband?
ok, sind jetzt 6 buchstaben :m


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

@Jose, im Fall "Knöllchen Horst" wird wohl immer die gleiche Staatsanwaltschaft mit den Anzeigen befasst gewesen sein.
P€ta verteilt die Anzeigen landesweit, so das immer wieder andere Zuständigkeiten agieren, die miteinander nicht mal vernetzt sein müssen!
Wenn bei den ganzen Anzeigen immer wieder die gleiche Stelle hätte hinhalten müssten, dann hätte sich da wahrscheinlich schon etwas getan?

Jürgen


----------



## exstralsunder (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

was mich bei der P€ta Klage doch interessiert: die berufen sich ja darauf, dass der Fang der Fische einzig und allein zum Nahrungserwerb gestattet ist.
Wo bitte soll denn das stehen? Gibt es da einen Gesetzestext? (Link?)
Ich kenne nur eine sinnvolle Verwertung.
Wo steht denn dass Wettkampfangeln NICHT erlaubt sei?
So er noch hier dabei  ist: vielleicht kann der Kolja Kreder was genaueres dazu sagen?
Was spricht denn dagegen, dass man Fische fängt, vermisst und wiegt....diese natürlich einer sinnvollen Verwertung zufügt ....und auf Grund der gewonnenen Daten - dann einen Sieger kürt? Ist es dann immer noch Wettkampf Angeln?
Ich verstehe den ganzen Unfug nicht.
Zu DDR Zeiten war Angeln ein angesehener Sport. Wettkämpfe waren völlig normal und niemand hat sich daran gestört. Warum kann man nicht- so wie in anderen Ländern, den Fisch vom Tierschutzgesetz ausklammern?
Und: warum gibt es Hundewettrennen/Pferdewettrennen oder Brieftauben Wettflüge? Warum wird dies toleriert...Wettkampfangeln aber nicht?


----------



## Jose (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

ja, fehler im system. wie bei amri...


----------



## geomas (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Jose, im Fall "Knöllchen Horst" wird wohl immer die gleiche Staatsanwaltschaft mit den Anzeigen befasst gewesen sein.
> P€ta verteilt die Anzeigen landesweit, so das immer wieder andere Zuständigkeiten agieren, die miteinander nicht mal vernetzt sein müssen!
> 
> Jürgen



Man kann nur hoffen, daß die Staatsanwaltschaften langsam genervt sind, wenn sie immer wieder von P€ta vor deren Karren gespannt werden.


----------



## Jose (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> ...Wo bitte soll denn das stehen?...


wie Thomas schon schrieb: anzeigen kostet nix, ist aber rausposaunt sehr medienwirksam. 
das ist eben deren trick.

tut mir ja leid, dass ich so oft auf den "gottseibeiuns"-thomas verweise:

aber der hats klar an- und ausgesprochen #6


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



geomas schrieb:


> Man kann nur hoffen, daß die Staatsanwaltschaften langsam genervt sind, wenn sie immer wieder von P€ta vor deren Karren gespannt werden.



Na, dass hoffen wir ja nun schon eine ganze Weile!
Wie man jetzt am neuesten Beispiel sieht, werden die Bandagen aber härter.
Weil von einer Hausdurchsuchung/ Razzia habe ich im Zusammenhang mit P€ta Anzeigen zuvor noch nicht gehört?
Das ist schon ein ziemlich weitreichendes Rechtsmittel, was da eingesetzt wurde!

Jürgen


----------



## Deep Down (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Als erstes müsste man erstmal anfangen, die Verfahren zu sammeln, die zur Anzeiuge gebracht worden sind und dann das jeweilge Ergebnis abchecken!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



bastido schrieb:


> Landesfischereigesetz MV
> §12
> 
> (2) Verboten sind ferner
> ...



Und mit dem Zusatz 





> Gewicht oder Länge der Fische bewertete beste Fangergebnis erzielt, und *nicht* auf die sinnvolle Verwertung der gefangenen Fische oder auf die Hege gerichtet ist. Als sinnvolle Verwertung zählt insbesondere die Verwendung als Nahrungsmittel für Menschen, als Tierfutter oder als Köderfisch


war es wieder rechtmäßig, denke ich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

wahrscheinlich der Inhalt der Kühltruhen, hinsichtlich der Verwertung der Fische

Ob sie dann, so jemand angibt, er hätte den Fisch bereits verzehrt......


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



angler1996 schrieb:


> yep, nur ich frag mich was die in dem Verband für juristische Berater haben|kopfkrat Grünfutteresser ?ich was net
> 
> Minimum wäre ne dienstrechtliche Beschwerde gegen den Ermittlungsrichter und den beantragten der Hd



Hallo,

ja, nur bringt eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde gegen einen Richter nichts, da der an keine Weisungen gebunden ist. Das heißt, ihn hat bei seiner Emtscheidung niemand dreinzureden#c.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## kati48268 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> P€ta verteilt die Anzeigen landesweit, ...


Jep.
Mittlerweile haben alle größeren STAs Abteilungen für Natur- & Tierschutz-Vergehen. Zu einem guten Teil werden die allein durch P€ta ausgelastet.
Nahezu ergebnislos natürlich, wie wir alle wissen.
Schon erstaunlich, wie der Staat das munter er- & mitträgt...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

"Wir prüfen derzeit, in welcher Form unseren beteiligten Mitgliedern geholfen werden kann.“

Wie bitteschön, ist den eigentlich dieser Satz zu verstehen?|kopfkrat
 Ist da jedes Mitglied / Teilnehmer einzeln angezeigt worden? #c


----------



## Garrett P.I. (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Schon merkwürdig, dass es wegen sowas eine Hausdurchsung gibt. Als juritischer Laie verstehe ich das so, dass sowas erstens verhältnismäßig sein muss (was ich bei der "Schwere" des Tatvorwurfs per se bezweifle), und zweitens zu erwarten sein muss, Beweise finden zu können, die anders nicht beschafft werden können. Aber was soll das denn bei einer öffentlichen Veranstaltung sein??


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Ich glaube, wer hier Licht ins Dunkel bringen könnte, ist Thomas. Der hat mir via Facebook eine Nachricht geschrieben, dass das, was zu dem Fall hier im AB geschrieben wird, an der Sache vorbeigeht (er hat das natürlich etwas direkter ausgedrückt :q). Er war live bei der Durchsuchung dabei.

Nur wird Thomas hier im AB natürlich nichts mehr schreiben. Soviel zu Statements, es ginge hier auch ohne Thomas gut weiter. #d


----------



## Leech (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



hanzz schrieb:


> Welcher Richter oder Staatsanwalt unterschreibt denn so einen Beschluss und mit welcher Begründung ?
> Ja ja einer Anzeige muss nachgegangen werden, aber direkt mit einer Razzia ?



Ich denke kaum, dass Sie dies getan haben werden wegen der angeblichen Verletzung des Tierschutzgesetzes.
Wird vermutlich ungefähr so abgelaufen sein:
Peta ruft an: "Ja, also, die machen da so ein Angelding. und ich glaube die Fische werden gequält. Und da wird Geld eingenommen, keiner weiß aber wofür das genutzt wird...."
Polizeidienststelle+Staatsanwaltschaft+Richter: "OH. Da wird illegales Geld gemacht!" *Durchsuchungsbeschluss*
Angler: "WOAH! Die haben einfach wegen des Angelns die Wohnung durchsucht!"
Peta: "Polizei interessiert sich so sehr für die Verletzung, dass sie sogar Razzien machen!"
Intern bei den Behörden: "War eine Durchsuchung wegen Verdachts auf illegale Gelddinge."

Kann ich mir durchaus so vorstellen. |rolleyes


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

https://www.svz.de/regionales/mecklenburg-vorpommern/mv-angeln/streit-um-angeltreff-id19076791.html

Letzter Absatz....

Demnach dürfen Angeltreffs nicht mehr ausgeschrieben werden.

„Die grundsätzliche  Einschätzung der Staatsanwaltschaft ist, dass die Organisatoren sich mit  der Ausschreibung auf jeden Fall einer Straftat schuldig gemacht  haben“, sagte Behördensprecherin Maureen Wiechmann. Für sie habe ohne  Zweifel das Wettangeln mit anschließender Feier im Vordergrund  gestanden. – Quelle: https://www.svz.de/19076791 ©2018„Die grundsätzliche  Einschätzung der Staatsanwaltschaft ist, dass die Organisatoren sich mit  der Ausschreibung auf jeden Fall einer Straftat schuldig gemacht  haben“, sagte Behördensprecherin Maureen Wiechmann. Für sie habe ohne  Zweifel das Wettangeln mit anschließender Feier im Vordergrund  gestanden. – Quelle: https://www.svz.de/19076791 ©2018

Was für ein Irrsinn, eine Ausschreibung eine Straftat.


----------



## smithie (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Testudo schrieb:


> Die Formulierung einen Sachverhalt zu prüfen würde ich verstehen als eine juristische Betrachtung, bei der man abschätzt, was zum Erfolg führen kann und was nicht.
> 
> In der Rechtsprechung sollte man zunächst seine Erfolgsaussichten genau ausloten sonst kann der Schuss gut nach hinten los gehen.


Ich hätte mir da eine andere Formulierung gewünscht à la "die Beteiligten haben unsere uneingeschränkte Unterstützung gegen haltlose Anzeigen und Behauptungen und wir prüfen alle rechtlichen Möglichkeiten".

Das mag jemand in die jetzige Formulierung reininterpretieren, aber erfahrungsgemäß würde ich das nicht vermuten.

Am Ende war das eine verbandliche Überprüfung der Legalität der Veranstaltung die etwas ausgeartet ist :m




Deep Down schrieb:


> Als erstes müsste man erstmal anfangen, die  Verfahren zu sammeln, die zur Anzeiuge gebracht worden sind und dann das  jeweilge Ergebnis abchecken!


Habe ich im oberbayrischen Verband vorgeschlagen als es um die ganzen Anzeigen von (völlig legitimen) Königsfischen ging.
Antwort/Haltung: nein, lieber keine Ankündigungen und Ergebnisse von Königsfischen in die Presse bzw. Internet stellen, damit Petra das nicht so leicht mitbekommt...


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



smithie schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir da eine andere Formulierung gewünscht à la "die Beteiligten haben unsere uneingeschränkte Unterstützung gegen haltlose Anzeigen und Behauptungen und wir prüfen alle rechtlichen Möglichkeiten".
> 
> Das mag jemand in die jetzige Formulierung reininterpretieren, aber erfahrungsgemäß würde ich das nicht vermuten.
> 
> ...



Geht doch gar nicht mehr um Peta.
Hast Du mal die Aussage der Sprecherin des Gerichtes gelesen?

Ausschreibung also Einladung eine Straftat.
Jetzt wird geprüft aus welchen Gründen die Angler zu diesem Treffen gekommen sind.
Um gemeinsam Nahrung zu erwerben oder um Spass etc. zu haben oder wegen dem guten Zweck.
Beim zweiten Fall gibt es Anklage. Der vorrangige Grund wäre dann nicht Nahrungserwerb sondern "Spass". Also Straftat

Demnach darf zu keinem Angeln mehr eingeladen werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> „Die grundsätzliche  Einschätzung der Staatsanwaltschaft ist, dass die Organisatoren sich mit  der Ausschreibung auf jeden Fall einer Straftat schuldig gemacht  haben“, sagte Behördensprecherin Maureen Wiechmann. Für sie habe ohne  Zweifel das Wettangeln mit anschließender Feier im Vordergrund  gestanden. –



Da sieht man einmal mehr, dass unsere Fischereigesetze zu kompliziert sind, denn nicht einmal die Staatsanwaltschaft kann die lesen und verstehen.

Die Veranstaltung war nach §12 des LFischG legitimiert. Wettangeln mit Verwertung... Eine Feier oder Vergabe von Ehrenpreise ist nicht verboten und somit im Umkehrschluss erlaubt.

Ja, so ist das mit der grünen Unterwanderung in den Behörden und Ministerien. Im Endeffekt das Ergebnis vom jahrelangen ignorieren der Gegenseite durch unsere Verbände.


----------



## exstralsunder (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> „Die grundsätzliche  Einschätzung der Staatsanwaltschaft ist, dass die Organisatoren sich mit  der Ausschreibung auf jeden Fall einer Straftat schuldig gemacht  haben“, sagte Behördensprecherin Maureen Wiechmann. Für sie habe ohne  Zweifel das Wettangeln mit anschließender Feier im Vordergrund  gestanden.




Dann behaupte ich: diese grundsätzliche Einschätzung der Staatsanwaltschaft  ist falsch.

Das Fischereigesetz von MV verbietet zwar Wettkampfanglen...legitimiert dieses Wettkampfangeln aber wieder indem geschrieben steht: 

Wettfischveranstaltung ist jede Veranstaltung, die ausschließlich dem Zweck dient, denjenigen zu ermitteln, der das nach Anzahl, Gewicht oder Länge der Fische bewertete beste Fangergebnis erzielt, und nicht auf die sinnvolle Verwertung der gefangenen Fische oder auf die Hege gerichtet ist. Als sinnvolle Verwertung zählt insbesondere die Verwendung als Nahrungsmittel für Menschen, als Tierfutter oder als Köderfisch.


Das tat es ja in diesem Fall nicht!
Es war ein Benefiz Angeln mit Einnahmen zu Gunsten der GzRS....mit anschließender Ermittlung des Siegers. Zudem wurden die Fische verwertet.

Edit: Fisherbandit war wieder schneller...


----------



## UMueller (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nicht nur, dass man diesen Fanatikern eine Plattform bietet, die Behörden unterstützen den Unsinn auch noch mit vollem Elan. |bigeyes



Was wenn diese Fanatiker schon in den Behörden sitzen ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Kann man die PETA Spendenvernichter nicht anzeigen wegen vortäuschen einer Straftat?

https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/145d.html


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Kann man die PETA Spendenvernichter nicht anzeigen wegen vortäuschen einer Straftat?
> 
> https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/145d.html



Man kann jeden für "jeden Mist" anzeigen. 
Geht sogar online.
Obs weiter verfolgt wird ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Zeigt den Staatsanwalt an wegen Steuerverschwendung.


----------



## raubangler (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> ....Zudem wurden die Fische verwertet....



Was laut PETA ziemlich egal ist.
https://www.peta.de/peta-zeigt-70-b...dacht-auf-verstoss-gegen-das-tierschutzgesetz

Die verweisen da allerdings nur auf die Aussagen von Staatsanwälten.
Wobei diese Staatsanwälte weisungsgebunden sind.
Womit wir wieder in der Politik sind....


----------



## gründler (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

2025 rückt halt näher und irgendwie muss man ja dem Anglervolke langsam beibringen das bald Sansibar ist.......bezw. das Ziel 2025 weiterhin in Politik festgehalten wird.

Ja ich weiß......alles nur bla bla aus meinem Munde.....das schöne bis jetzt tritt alles genauso ein wie ich seit Jahren berichte.....

Kauft euch schon mal langsam Ferienhäuser in Ländern ohne ein TSG beim Angeln.

#h


----------



## Fischer am Inn (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Hallo miteinander



raubangler schrieb:


> Wobei diese Staatsanwälte weisungsgebunden sind.
> ...



Nein, sie sind nicht weisungsgebunden sondern ähnlich wie die Richter als Organ der Rechtspflege unabhängig. Es gibt minimale Unterschiede zur richterlichen Unabhängigkeit (z. B. Selbsteintritt des vorgesetzten Staatsanwalts - aber nicht Weisung). Im Prinzip sind Staatsanwälte nur dem Gesetz unterworfen. Das ist Teil des Problems.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## vonda1909 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Jose schrieb:


> neee, taxi, mag man als "meckern" kleinreden, sache ist doch, der angler regt sich über petra auf, kriegt aber die meinetwegen 'iintellelle' biege zum verband nicht hin. und das war, ist und wird wohl immer so sein für thomas, mich usw.usw., das aufzeigen des verbandsversagens und das aufbohren der betonköppe.
> 
> was thomas kenntnisreichst monierte als meckerei kleinzureden spiegelt nicht im geringsten die wirkung auf untätige verbandsstrukturen.
> 
> ...




Und warum ist der so Heilige Thomas nicht im Verband an der Basis und kann dort was bewirken?
Und ist es den bekannt ob der Betroffene nicht selbst in der Angelegenheit rechtliche Schritte eingeleitet hat?


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



UMueller schrieb:


> Was wenn diese Fanatiker schon in den Behörden sitzen ?



 Deine Frage meinst Du doch nicht ernst?
Was glaubst du, wie so etwas sonst möglich ist?

*Die sitzen längst da!!*

Guck dir mal ne Stellenanzeige des öffentl. Dienstes genau an.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

wenn Du ne Stelle im öffentl. Dienst haben willst, musst Du Frau sein, möglichst mit Holzbein, mindestens aber lesbisch und vegan


----------



## Double2004 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Und warum ist der so Heilige Thomas nicht im Verband an der Basis und kann dort was bewirken?
> Und ist es den bekannt ob der Betroffene nicht selbst in der Angelegenheit rechtliche Schritte eingeleitet hat?



|good:


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Und warum ist der so Heilige Thomas nicht im Verband an der Basis und kann dort was bewirken?
> 
> weil er außerhalb eines Verbandes wesentlich mehr erreicht hat und wird.
> Weil er zupacken will und sich nicht die Hände binden lässt.
> ...


----------



## Double2004 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Weil er zupacken will ...



Tja, vom Wollen alleine ändert sich nichts...|uhoh:


----------



## Peter_Piper (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Viel schlimmer ist doch, dass wir Landesverbände und einen Bundesverband haben, die was genau noch mal tun? NICHTS! Rein GAR NICHTS!. Achso, doch, sie wollen prüfen,...na toll! Ich bin einfach sprachlos. Uns wird so ans Bein gepinkelt und die von uns gewählten Vertreter kraulen sich die Eier! Einfach unfassbar!!!! 
wo ist der Kotzsmiley?


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Tja, vom Wollen alleine ändert sich nichts...|uhoh:



vom Nichtwollen erst recht nicht.


----------



## Danielsu83 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Hallo Leute,

ich denke hier springen einige zu kurz. Da die Verbände aus verschiedenen Gründen im Kampf mit der Peta versagen.

Wir als Angler neigen dazu uns im Kreis zu drehen, und immer nach anderen zu rufen die es richten sollen ( Thomas, die Verbände oder Chuck Norris) , dabei können wir uns doch ganz gut selber einbringen. 

Anstatt viel Zeit und Energie darauf zu verwenden in unseren Foren darüber zu jammern wie gemein die Faschisten von der Peta sind, sollten wir in den öffentlich Diskurs einsteigen. 

Das bedeutet wenn mal wieder irgendwo eine Peta Pressemeldung ungeprüft übernommen wird und z.B. auf Spon der Anschein erweckt wird eine Anzeige wäre sowas wie eine Verurteilung sollten wir da schnellsten aufschlagen und in den Kommentaren für Richtigstellung sorgen. Wir sollten auch aktiv darüber informieren das C&R in jedem anderen zivilisierten Land gute fischereiliche Praxis ist.

Zu guter letzt hat uns ja der unerträgliche Heiko Mass dieses unsägliche Netzwerkdurchsetzunggesetz https://www.svz.de/regionales/mecklenburg-vorpommern/mv-angeln/streit-um-angeltreff-id19076791.html eingebracht. 

Sprich wenn jeder der in Zukunft in einem sozialen Netwerk ( Facebook, Twitter, Youtube) über irgendeine unsägliche Peta Kampange stolpert, in Zukunft direkt ne Meldung an die Betreiber der Netzwerke absetzt, leidet da die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Peta ziemlich schnell drunter. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich denke hier springen einige zu kurz. Da die Verbände aus verschiedenen Gründen im Kampf mit der Peta versagen.
> 
> ...



Danke, machen statt quatschen.

Dazu zu Daniels Vorschlägen zudem in den Vereinen Mitstreiter suchen und dann gemeinsam das Thema vertreten.

Wer sich darauf verläßt, das andere es richten, ist verlassen. So wie das Board hier.

Was haben die User eigentlich getan, das Thomas nicht mehr schreibt? 

Das Thema hat doch nicht an Brisanz verloren, oder?


----------



## vonda1909 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> vonda1909 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und warum ist der so Heilige Thomas nicht im Verband an der Basis und kann dort was bewirken?
> ...


----------



## Ørret (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Testudo schrieb:


> Was haben die User eigentlich getan, das Thomas nicht mehr schreibt?
> 
> Das Thema hat doch nicht an Brisanz verloren, oder?



Naja er schreibt doch fleißig, nur eben nicht mehr hier:c:c:c


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



bastido schrieb:


> Ick geh mal zum Verband und räume da mal auf. Wie weltfremd seit Ihr denn? Da heißt es erstmal Ehrennadeln und Pöstchen sammeln, funktioniert voll gut als Kritiker. Das ganze Ist verrottet wie nur sonst was und nicht von innen zu reformieren.



Da bekomme ich immer das große Kotzen....als wenn alle Verbandsfunktionäre Versager und A...... sind. Der Großteil (99%) sind engagierte Menschen, die ihre Freizeit für Angler opfern. Und häufig ist kein Schwein bereit die Arbeit zu machen. große Töne spucken, man müsste mal, man sollte mal, höre ich häufig. Aber dann wird es Dünne. Ich kenne genug Vorsitzende, Schatzmeister, Jugendwarte, Präsidenten usw. Na klar hat der Eine oder Andere mal einen menschlichen Makel oder Schwäche, wie wir alle. Na und?
Postenjäger klingt so abfällig...na klar, macht dann der eine Opa alle Funktionen, weil andere sich lieber die E...schaukeln.

Klar ist es geil am Wochenende in irgendeinen versifften Hotel schlafen zu müssen, an statt zu Hause im warmen Bett neben der Frau zu liegen. Na klar ist es toll am Wochenende 10 Stunden auf Sitzungen zu sein, anstatt angeln gehen zu können. Ja, Ehrennadel, toll! Und was dann? Das ersetz Dir keine Zeit am Wasser, in Deinem Garten oder mit der Familie. Glaub mir, ich weiß von was ich rede. Und man sollte den Leuten zumindest etwas Respekt entgegen bringen, dafür das was sie für die Angler tun. Ich weiß nicht was Du für andere tust, außer hier im Forum die Welt zu verbessern...Bis Ende Mai bin ich seit Januar an 11 Wochenenden unterwegs für Angler. Ob ich dafür eine Nadel bekomme oder ein warmes Essen,. ist mir Wurst. Solange ich das Gefühl habe, dass mein Handeln richtig ist und ich gebraucht werde, mache ich das. Wenn das Gefühl nicht mehr da ist, gehe ich endlich mehr angeln! Und habe mehr Zeit für meine Lieben. Und darauf freue ich mich sogar.


----------



## geomas (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

^ stimme Dir zu, wiillmalmitreden.


----------



## geomas (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dann kotz halt.
> Es ist leider Fakt.
> 
> Und wir sprechen hier nicht von irgendwelchen kleinen Angelvereinen.
> ...



„Verbandsfürsten” kenn ich persönlich nicht, die gibt es sicher.

In kleinen Angelvereinen hab ich es erlebt wie von wiillmalmitreden beschrieben. Da sind eben Leute im Vorstand, die diesen gerne verlassen würden, aber mangels Nachfolger länger im Ehrenamt bleiben, als sie wollen.


----------



## smithie (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Und warum ist der so Heilige Thomas nicht im Verband an der Basis und kann dort was bewirken?


Von der Basis aus etwas bewegen?
Der war echt gut!  :vik:

Lies mal ein paar Post weiter vorne, wie die Verbandsarbeit zu Petra funktioniert.


----------



## smithie (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



geomas schrieb:


> „Verbandsfürsten” kenn ich persönlich nicht, die gibt es sicher.
> 
> In kleinen Angelvereinen hab ich es erlebt wie von wiillmalmitreden beschrieben. Da sind eben Leute im Vorstand, die diesen gerne verlassen würden, aber mangels Nachfolger länger im Ehrenamt bleiben, als sie wollen.


Es geht doch nicht um den Vereinsvorstand, ich habe das über 10 Jahre gemacht).

Bis wohin (Verbandshierachie-Ebene mäßig) geht denn eure Erfahrung, da nehme ich jetzt wiillmalmitreden mit dazu? Das ist wichtig, in wie weit ihr Einblick in das Konstrukt der Verbände habt.

Nochmal: die Vereinsebene ist anders.


----------



## raubangler (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> ...
> Nein, sie sind nicht weisungsgebunden...




Die Staatsanwaltschaft (StA) in Deutschland ist eine weisungsgebundene Behörde....

So beginnt der Text bei Wikipedia.
#h


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Blablabla..
> das gejammer habe ich auchmal von meinem Ex-Vorstand gehört.
> Als sich dann aber wer für den Posten des Vorsitzenden beworben hat war das Theater gross.
> "man will mich rausschmeissen" etc etc.
> ...


1. Ich rede hier von Verbandsfunktionären und nicht von hauptamtlich Angestellten 
2. Alter, na klar viele "Ehrenamtlichen" haben heimlich mehrere "Jobs" und machen jede Menge Geld damit. Ironie aus,
 3. ich bin in 2 Verbänden ehrenamtlich tätig, bei dem einen gibt es null Ehrenamtspauschale, bei dem anderen habe ich am Jahresende 2017 240 € bekommen. Bei ca. überschlägig ca. 500 h Zeit die ich für alles 2017 aufgewandt habe ...wäre ich an den Wochenende als Aushilfe für 7,50€ arbeiten gegangen......|kopfkrat
 4. Ohne Verein...na und wenn alles platt ist? Klar, Vereinsarbeit braucht kein Schwein...#q


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ach Du arme Sau...
> Ich bedauer Dich.
> 
> Wenn es doch so ******** ist ...lass es bleiben.
> ...



 Na dann hoffe doch das Dein Verein zuerst zu gemacht wird...
 Was ich weiter sagen würde, darf ich leider aus Gründen meiner guten Erziehung nicht äußern. Wer "bla bla bla" schreibt...ist nicht nur argumentativ am Ende, gute Nacht.


----------



## vonda1909 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Für dieses nichtstun muss man laut dem Kollegen willmalmitreden sogar noch dankbar sein.  :q
> 
> Organisierte Angler zahlen fürs Eierschaukeln....ähm sorry für NATURSCHUTZ
> 
> ...


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Sharpo, Niveau ist keine Hautcreme. Die Art dich auszudrücken sagt vieles aus. Ich tippe ja auf schlechte Jugend. Setzt sich manchmal bis zum Alter fort.


----------



## Danielsu83 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Hallo,

 jetzt muss ich mal "willmalmitreden" in Schutz nehmen und Sharpo ganz entschieden widersprechen. 

 Fangen wir bei den Verbänden an. Ja da gibt es ne Menge Nieten, ja da gibt es Hauptamtliche die den Beruf verfehlt haben und ja auch wir waren mit der Leistung unseres Verbandes so unzufrieden das wir ausgetreten sind. 

 Aber, und jetzt kommt das ganz große Aber !

 Der Großteil der Leute arbeitet ehrenamtlich für die Verbände. Neben der Arbeit, in ihrer Freizeit. Und kämpfen da an verschiedenen Fronten für unsere Interessen oder leisten etwas in der Jugendarbeit. Und das sollte man anerkennen. 

 Es sollte auch jedem klar seien, das nicht hinter jeder Entscheidung die ein Verband trifft, die man selbst nicht teilt böse Absicht steckt. Da kann es durchaus seien das man überstimmt wird oder selbst die Situation anders bewertet. Oder einfach eine andere Taktik als besseren Weg betrachtet. Deswegen sind das noch lange keine Arschlöcher. 

 Und man sieht ja durchaus das sich auch die Arbeit der Verbände zum Teil zum besseren ändert. Und Überraschung wenn man denen das sachlich mitteilt überdenken die sogar mal ihr handeln. Nicht alle aber viele !

 Zum Thema Vereine, Ehrenamt und sich bereichern.

 Jetzt bin ich ja auch im Vorstand eines Vereins. Und ganz ehrlich ich sehe nicht wo ich mich da bereichern könnte. Was du bekommst ist eine Ehrenamtspauschale die irgendwo zwischen 0 und 720  € liegt. In meinem Fall bei 96. Bei der Arbeit Verdiene ich übrigens in der ersten Tageshälfte schon mehr. Dafür leiste ich irgendwas um die 400 Stunden im Jahr, bin bei allen Veranstaltungen dabei , rechne nicht alles ab was ich für den Verein besorge und darf mir am Telefon recht interessante Dinge anhören wenn ich während der Arbeit nicht auf dem Vereinshandy erreichbar bin, oder an Hl. Abend keine Lust habe jemanden um 19 Uhr einen Schlüssel vorbei zubringen den er verloren hat. Richtig Lustig wird's zum Jahresanfang wenn die Beiträge eingezogen werden und irgendein Depp vergessen hat zu kündigen, oder der Meinung ist nur weil er vergessen hat seinen Arbeitstag zu leisten bereichere ich persönlich mich an ihm. Sind übrigens immer die selben 20 Personen die besonders fordernd auftreten. Ohne selbst etwas zu leisten. 

 Achja ich hatte ganz vergessen das ich noch 0,3€ Fahrtkostenpauschale pro gefahrenem Kilometer bekomme, das kann im Jahr dann schon mal ein 4 Stelliger Betrag werden. Da wird der eine oder andere sich jetzt sicherlich denken das ich mir da jetzt die Tasche gewaltig voll gemacht habe, aber ich kann die Leute beruhigen, die tatsächlichen Kosten pro KM liegen doch etwas über den 0,3 € pro KM. Ach, ja wenn wir unsere monatliche 4-5 stündige Sitzung haben, zahlt derjenige wo wir uns treffen essen und Getränke natürlich selbst. Pro Jahr leiste ich also 400 Stunden, lass mich zu den unmöglichsten Zeiten am Telefon oder persönlich dumm anmachen und zahle sicherlich noch 4 Stellig drauf. Das ist bei den meisten Vorständen so. 

 Auch das bezahlen eines PCs kann sinnvoll seien , z.B. wenn der PC nur für Vereinszwecke genutzt werden soll. 

 Also nicht immer nur das Maul aufreißen sondern auch mal was selber machen. Und wenn man nicht gewählt wird kann es auch daran liegen das der Rest mit der Arbeit des Vorstandes zufrieden ist oder einen einfach für nen Deppen hält. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## smithie (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

@Daniel: es geht nicht um den Vereinsvorstand.

Und nochmal: wer hier hat welchen Einblick in was genau in den Verbänden läuft und wie die Entscheidungsstruktur ist?
ich glaube nicht so viele, sonst würde ich nicht einen Quatsch von wegen, wir bewegen was von der Basis aus hören.


Ein Verband ist dazu da, die Interessen seiner Mitglieder zu vertreten.
Das tun die wenigsten. Warum? Weil sie die Interessen der Mitglieder gar nicht kennen, da müsste man fragen.
Die Verbände vertreten die Interessen und Meinungen der agierenden Personen. 
Das ist m.E. keine Verbandsarbeit.


----------



## Danielsu83 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Hallo,

 und ich nochmal. Kam einfach so viel neues dazu, während ich den letzten Beitrag geschrieben habe.

 Sharpo was hast du denn geleistet was es dir erlaubt über die Arbeit anderer zurichten ?´

 Bist du in einem Verein und bringst dich da ein ? Also abgesehen vom anpöbeln ?

 Auch die Übernachtung in Luxusherbergen kenne ich weder von der Vereins noch der Verbandsarbeit. 

 Hast du dir mal Gedanken darüber gemacht das Sekräterin in einem großen Verein oder Verband durchaus ein Vollzeitjob ist, der auch bezahlt werden muss ? Auch so ein Geschäftsführer eines Verbandes kommt hat zwar nicht unbedingt einen 9 to 5 Job, kommt vermutlich aber auch auf eine 40+x Stunden Woche. Auch der möchte essen und ein Dach über dem Kopf haben.

 Zum Thema Hotels, kannst du irgendwie belegen das die immer nur in den besten Hotels nächtigen ? Bzw. das es die teuerste Lösung ist ? Den Sterne oder die Zimmergröße sagen nur begrenzt etwas über die tatsächlichen Kosten aus. Sehe ich bei meinen regelmäßigen Dienstreisen...

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ach Du arme Sau...
> Ich bedauer Dich.
> 
> Wenn es doch so ******** ist ...lass es bleiben.
> ...


----------



## raubangler (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

@wiillmalmitreden

Für welchen Verband bist Du denn unterwegs?


----------



## Danielsu83 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Hallo,

 @smithie

 Ging mir da auch vorallem um Sharpo der auch ganz massiv gegen die Vereine stänkert.

 Und ja ich habe durchaus Erfahrungen wie Verbände arbeiten, wie eine Delegiertenkonferenz abläuft und das Verbandsarbeit häufig auf Basis des kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenners hinausläuft. 

 Ja, ich bin auch nur begrenzt zu frieden mit dem was die Verbände ausliefern und ja ich war die treibende Kraft hinter dem Austritt aus dem Verband unseres Vereins. Aber ich finde das Sharpo und andere es hier mit der Kritik zum teil deutlich übertreiben. 

 Und ich kann jeden verstehen der Kritik die auf dem Niveau von Sharpo vorgetragen wird nicht ernst nimmt. Würde ich auch nicht. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Aus der Sicht der Angler machen die LFV überwiegend schlechte Arbeit?
 Wouw...was Du so alles weißt....
 Ergebnis deines Kaffeesatzes, einer repräsentativen Umfrage von Anglerboard bei 10.000 ausgewählten Anglern oder dein reines Bauchgefühl ???

 Frag Angler in Hessen, Brandenburg, Saarland, Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Berlin, Thüringen mal nach der Arbeit ihrer LV. Die machen alle eine  gute Arbeit...zum Rest kann ich keine Aussage treffen, da ich dort nicht Mitglied bin und nur Sachen einschätze di ich mir zutraue. 
 Übrigens, in 4 der LV,s bin ich Mitglied, werde von dort gut informiert. Kann das also einschätzen. Du bist wahrscheinlich nicht mal im örtlichen Anglerverein.


----------



## Danielsu83 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

@Sharpo 

 Ich bin jetzt 35 und schon jetzt ist meine Rentenanwartschaft für die Betreibsrente so hoch das selbst 720 € mich nicht beeindrucken würden. 

 Selbst wenn du nur mit 20 € die Stunde rechnest sind das nur 36 Stunden im Jahr oder 3 Stunden im  Monat, da kommst du weder in der Vereins noch in der Verbandsarbeit wirklich weit. 99 % dürften mehr leisten.

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Danielsu83 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Hallo,

 bei dem Punkt das die Hauptamtlichen Verbandsvertreter nicht ausreichend abliefern kann ich zu großen Teilen mitgehen. 

 Das ändert aber nichts daran das eine General Attacke auf alle Verbandsfunktionäre der falsche Weg ist. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass ich nicht einmal eine Pauschale oder Kilometergeld erhalte? Ich buche mir meine Hotels selber (bin mit der Auswahl sehr zufrieden) und bezahle die sogar von meinem Geld. Das wollte ich noch einmal loswerden, denn bei einem Ehrenamt sollte das finanzielle hochrechnen nun wirklich das letzte Argument sein.

Es gibt aber auch hauptberufliche Interesenvertreter. Die Arbeit kann leider nicht wie z.B. bei einem Produktionsmitarbeiter bewertet werden und die Bewertung erfolgt in der Regel subjektiv und ist abhängig von den persönlichen Vorstellungen der bewertenden Person. Das aber nur mal am Rande.

Das Problem, was wir alle haben, wurde doch bereits mehr oder weniger von allen hier angesprochen. Vorstandsarbeit ist für die meisten eine Pflichtaufgabe "macht ja sonst keiner"- ja wie will man da erfolgreich sein? Wenn das nervt und das stört- das kann nur in Graben gehen.

Herzblut und Leidenschaft führen zum Erfolg, im Job wie im Ehrenamt!


----------



## Meefo 46 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Moin .

Ich denke das es schon eine möglichkeit gibt gegen die von Petra

erhobenen Anzeigen bzw Vorwürfe anzugehen.

Über das wie sollten sich aber die Rechtsanwälte der 

betroffenen Verbände Gedanken machen.

Und auch die werden von unseren Beiträgen bezahlt.

Und den Mitstreitern der Anglerdemo kann man nur immer wieder DANKE sagen für die 

Mühen die da unentgeltlich geleistet werden.


----------



## glavoc (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



bastido schrieb:


> Das ist der entscheidende Punkt, alles andere ist blabla. Konkretes habe ich auch hier von den anscheinend Verbandsvertretern nicht hören können außer persönliche Entbehrungen.
> In den Branchenverbänden in denen ich bzw. mein UN Mitglied ist, stehen die potentiellen Mitglieder Schlange. Es geht um nichts anderes als Interessenvertretung im Sinne der Klientel. Ja auch ich muß dort Zeit verbringen, würde dies aber nie als Entbehrung bezeichnen.
> Hier ist ein Selbstverständnis etabliert, dass sich mir die Haare sträuben.
> Der oberste Interessenvertreter hat es im übrigen bis heute nicht geschafft Stellung zu dem hier auch eigentlichen Thema zu beziehen. Dort gibt es einen hauptamtlichen Mitarbeiter für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Mehr Erklärung bedarf es eigentlich nicht. Wenn das für die Vertretenen genug ist, bitteschön. Die Austritte und der immer geringere Organisationsgrad sprechen eine deutliche Sprache.
> ...



Hammer Posting -Punkt!#6#6#6 und Danke.
Aber manche stören sich am Ton, statt auf genau sowas zu antworten...#c


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Sharpo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ach Du arme Sau...
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



bastido schrieb:


> Das ist der entscheidende Punkt, alles andere ist blabla. Konkretes habe ich auch hier von den anscheinend Verbandsvertretern nicht hören können außer persönliche Entbehrungen.
> In den Branchenverbänden in denen ich bzw. mein UN Mitglied ist, stehen die potentiellen Mitglieder Schlange. Es geht um nichts anderes als Interessenvertretung im Sinne der Klientel. Ja auch ich muß dort Zeit verbringen, würde dies aber nie als Entbehrung bezeichnen.
> Hier ist ein Selbstverständnis etabliert, dass sich mir die Haare sträuben.
> Der oberste Interessenvertreter hat es im übrigen bis heute nicht geschafft Stellung zu dem hier auch eigentlichen Thema zu beziehen. Dort gibt es einen hauptamtlichen Mitarbeiter für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Mehr Erklärung bedarf es eigentlich nicht. Wenn das für die Vertretenen genug ist, bitteschön. Die Austritte und der immer geringere Organisationsgrad sprechen eine deutliche Sprache.
> ...



Absolut korrekt. Ohne einen Cent an Mitgliesbeiträgen ohne einen Euro aus einer Ehrenamtspauschale usw.
Ohne dieses Gejammer dieser Verbandsfuzzis.


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Sharpo, du hast schlichtweg von der gesamtarbeit der lv,s in Deutschland null Schimmer. ..


----------



## glavoc (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

willmalmitreden - na dann erzähl mal bitte, ich bin ehrlich gespannt!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Sharpo, du hast schlichtweg von der gesamtarbeit der lv,s in Deutschland null Schimmer. ..



Thomas ist weg und Du bist da, als Verteidiger der Verbände. Ein Schelm wer böses denkt :vik:


----------



## Danielsu83 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Hallo Bastido,

 von einer Kritik an einzelnen Strukturen kann ich von z.B. Sharpo hier nix lesen. Nebenbei habe ich ja auch gesagt das ich es problematisch finde das Verbandsarbeit eben meistens Arbeit auf Basis des kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenners ist. Und das Verbände , also gerade Verbände die überwiegend aus Amateur bestehen schlechtere Arbeit leisten als ein Wirtschaftsverband sollte jedem klar seien. 

 Und jedem sollte klar seien das Verbandsarbeit meistens ein langer Weg ist. Wenn ihr mit der Arbeit eures Verbandes nicht zufrieden seit, liegt es an euch die zu ändern. Fangt bei euren Vorständen über die Jahreshauptversammlungen an, und schickt die mit klaren Aufträgen in die Regionalkonferenzen. Wenn das genügend machen ändert sich da auch irgendwann mal was. Alternativ ladet Verbandsvertreter in eure Versammlungen ein und teilt denen sachlich eure Kritik mit, auch dann kann sich was ändern. 

 @Lars

 Ist ja schön das du das finanziell und zeitlich alles so stemmen kannst. Könnte ich auch, kann aber nicht jeder. Und ich kann auch jeden verstehen der das nicht will. Ich persönlich würde auch keinem mangelndes Herzblut unterstellen nur weil er sich Gedanken über das macht was er investiert.

 Achja, ganz nebenbei... Das was die Anglerdemo macht ist alles kacke. Für die Belange der Angler in  NRW hat die noch nichts geleistet. Alles Verbrecher die nur ne große Schau abziehen weil die geil auf das positive Feedback aus dem Anglerboard sind. Die wollen nur in den Angelgeschäften der Umgebung mit ihren Geschichten die geilen Chicks abgreifen....(Hoffentlich merkt jeder das der letzte Part nur Ironie war)


 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Ich bin nicht der Verteidiger der Verbände....Ja Thomas ist weg...Der hätte mich schon 2 mal gesperrt...weil es der hier gern gepflegten Meinung nicht entspricht. Sharpo, bei bestimmten Menschen winke ich wortlos ab. Das bringt nichts, deine hasskappe sitzt zu tief und zu fest. Das wäre so als ob ich einen blinden farbe erklären sollte. Das ich hier nicht so allein dastehe zeigen die letzten Beiträge. Ich rede lieber mit Leuten auf Augenhöhe, die den Kopf aufmachen. Ich habe hier oft genug erlebt wie Leute die eine andere Meinung haben sinnlos niedergemacht wurden. Argumente zählen nicht, man will nurdas sehen was man sehen will. Schon deine Behauptung,  die lv,s in d machen schlechte Arbeit ist unsinnig und Quark.  Weil du das nicht einschätzen kannst. Du siehst das durch dein kleines forum Fenster und das ist definitiv zu klein.


----------



## glavoc (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

schade, zu früh gefreut...also wieder nur Scheingefechte und keinen Satz zur Arbeit der Verbände...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> @Lars
> 
> Ist ja schön das du das finanziell und zeitlich alles so stemmen kannst.



Das war für mich Voraussetzung, um diese Nummer zu starten. Als Anfang stand das Gespräch mit der Familie, denn ich habe gesagt "Entweder richtig oder gar nicht".

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich seit 20 Jahren immer irgendeinen "Blödsinn" nebenbei mache. Jetzt ist es das erste Mal etwas mit Angeln.

Leider lässt es die zeit nicht zu, ansonsten würde ich Saza gerne in seinem PETA Kampf unterstützen.

Übrigens werden die beiden "Haupttäter" :q nicht durch den Verband vertreten, sondern durch eigene Rechtsanwälte.

Dafür gibt es bereits im Internet Spendenaufrufe, um die beiden zu unterstützen.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall in diesem jahr noch öfter Fangbilder posten, denn angeln ist mein Hobby und Hobbies machen Spaß. Den Satz finde ich mitterweile immer geiler. Angeln ist ja mittlerweile kein Sport mehr- ok, habe ich verstanden. Das ist nämlich auch kein Hobby im herkömmlichen Sinne, denn Hobbies sollen Spaß machen. Also ist angeln eine Freizeitbeschäftigung geworden. Freizeitfischer oder auch Angelfischer genannt. Eine Freizeitbeschäftigung muss ja nicht zwangsläufig Spaß machen, also kann man Angeln so der Öffentlichkeit verkaufen. Dafür haben die Schützer gesorgt- wir Angler dürfen nicht mehr öffentlich ausdrücken, warum wir in Wahrheit angeln, nämlich weil es Spaß macht. Und wer hat sich gewehrt? Niemand! Wer hat der gegenseite damit eine Angriffsfläche geboten? Genau diejenigen, die es aussitzen wollten und immer noch wollen.

"Wehret der Anfängen" wurde verpasst und so können wir nur noch die Scherben zusammenfegen und daraus eine "Resterampe Freizeitbschäftigung" basteln. 

Wollt Ihr die Verantwortlichen hierfür wirklich verteidigen? Vereins- oder Verbandsvorsitzender heißt doch nicht nur Hege, Mitglieder und Beiträge verwalten und mal einen Arbeitsdienst organisieren- sondern die Rechte der Mitglieder nach innen und außen zu vertreten. Das bleibt leider auf der Strecke....


----------



## JottU (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Seit 4 Seiten nur noch OT. @Thomas hätte schon wieder Blutdruck.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das war für mich Voraussetzung, um diese Nummer zu starten. Als Anfang stand das Gespräch mit der Familie, denn ich habe gesagt "Entweder richtig oder gar nicht".
> 
> Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich seit 20 Jahren immer irgendeinen "Blödsinn" nebenbei mache. Jetzt ist es das erste Mal etwas mit Angeln.
> 
> ...



Wird doch fleissig gemacht:
Nachtangelverbot
Setzkescherverbot
Angelstrecken gesperrt
C&R Verbot
Wettangelverbote bis hin zu Verbote von Gemeinschaftsangeln ala Verbandsangeln
usw.
alles zum Schutz der Angler

respekt für Deine ruhe...ich koche

ich warte seit 40 Jahren auf eine Bilanz vom LFV Westfalen und Lippe


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Sharpo, angler schon....du nicht..und das arrogante A...zeigt mir deutlich dein niveau..


----------



## raubangler (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Sharpo, du hast schlichtweg von der gesamtarbeit der lv,s in Deutschland null Schimmer. ..



Da Du auch nach mehrmaliger Aufforderung nicht bereit bist, diese uns unbekannte 'gesamtarbeit der lv' mal näher zu erläutern, bleibt ja nur die Annahme, dass es hier nichts zu erläutern gibt.

Danke für die Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Windelwilli (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



glavoc schrieb:


> schade, zu früh gefreut...also wieder nur Scheingefechte und keinen Satz zur Arbeit der Verbände...


Hast du was anderes erwartet? 
Nicht einen einzigen erreichten positiven Aspekt für Angler können die nennen, nicht einen einzigen. Die verwalten sich nur selber oder noch schlimmer, reiten die Anglerschaft immer tiefer in die Schxxße.
Und dafür gibt's dann ne Ehrennadel. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Sorry, ich werde doch hier als arrogantes A..L,  Vogel und ähnliches bezeichnet. Das ist ok für dich? Und mich bittest du dann den persönlichen Modus auszuschalten? Ich sehe keinen Sinn mit Leuten wie sharpo zu reden. Wir beide oder wegen mir auch mehr leute können uns auf Messen in unna, Bremen oder auf der angelmastershow treffen. ..da können wir bei Interesse diskutieren. Hier werde ich nur dann reden oder erklären wann ich das will. Die Freiheit nehme ich mir.


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Windel Willi aus ketzin....Für wieviel Geld angelt du das ganze Jahr in Brandenburg und Berlin? 70 oder 80€? Und für 20€ in Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt. ...mhm....Wer hat das erreicht? Dein Lv.


----------



## glavoc (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

wenn ihr eure Verbandsarbeit auch nur ein wenig so handhabt, wie du gerade willmallmitreden hier im Thread, na dann gute Na...

immerhin Leidenschaft ist dabei^^...


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Ach einer der DSAV Köppe?

lol

Wer kann sonst in 2- 3 verbänden tätig sein.

Na Prost Mahlzeit
Thomas hat Dich doch gesperrt  lol

Übrigens..Du bist mit Alter angefangen.


----------



## Windelwilli (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Windel Willi aus ketzin....Für wieviel Geld angelt du das ganze Jahr in Brandenburg und Berlin? 70 oder 80€? Und für 20€ in Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt. ...mhm....Wer hat das erreicht? Dein Lv.


Die Gewässerpools sind Errungenschaften des alten DAV,  und zwar des Ost- DAV. Da haben die jetzigen Verbands - Heinis mal so gar keine Aktien dran.

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Wie läuft es so mit dem DSAV? 
Die Luft fürs Wettangeln nach der Anzeige wird auch dünner...  :q

Wann findet die "Deutsche Meisterschaft" im Feederangeln  in NRW statt?


----------



## kati48268 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Windel Willi aus ketzin....Für wieviel Geld angelt du das ganze Jahr in Brandenburg und Berlin? 70 oder 80€? Und für 20€ in Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt. ...mhm....Wer hat das erreicht? Dein Lv.


Was zur Hölle hat das mit Erfolg oder Versagen in der Lobby-Arbeit zu tun, die genauso eine der Hauptaufgaben eines Verbandes ist?
Wenn deine Stadtwerke kein Wasser mehr liefern, findest du die dann trotzdem noch supertoll, weil der Strom ja noch da ist?
Ein solches Diskussionsniveau ergibt im Deutschunterricht einer 6. Klasse eine 5.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle hat das mit Erfolg oder Versagen in der Lobby-Arbeit zu tun, die genauso eine der Hauptaufgaben eines Verbandes ist?
> Wenn deine Stadtwerke kein Wasser mehr liefern, findest du die dann trotzdem noch supertoll, weil der Strom ja noch da ist?
> Ein solches Diskussionsniveau ergibt im Deutschunterricht einer 6. Klasse eine 5.



Im Grunde werden die Pachtgebühren auch nur auf viele aufgeteilt.
Je mehr Angler desto günstiger...


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Die Gewässerpools sind Errungenschaften des alten DAV, und zwar des Ost- DAV. Da haben die jetzigen Verbands - Heinis mal so gar keine Aktien dran.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


Ah ja...und das läuft jetzt alles so weiter ohne das jemand was macht im Landesverband? Ob dein Landesverband im DAV, VDSF oder DAFV ist , ist egal, es ging hier um die Arbeit Deines Landesverbandes, der du null gutes abgewinnen kannst. Warum bist du dann noch Mitglied? Der Gewässerfond wird jedes Jahr neu ausgehandelt, da ist nicht ein Selbstläufer. Damit hat auch der alte DAV nichts zu tun, dass ist allein die Sache der Landesverbände.


----------



## glavoc (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

willmalmitreden ist vermutlich nur ein Troll...ich jedenfalls kanns mir anders nich mehr erklären..irgendein Kid lacht sich irgendwo scheckig über uns..


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle hat das mit Erfolg oder Versagen in der Lobby-Arbeit zu tun, die genauso eine der Hauptaufgaben eines Verbandes ist?
> Wenn deine Stadtwerke kein Wasser mehr liefern, findest du die dann trotzdem noch supertoll, weil der Strom ja noch da ist?
> Ein solches Diskussionsniveau ergibt im Deutschunterricht einer 6. Klasse eine 5.


 Das sind Vergleiche...es ging hier um die Arbeit der Landesverbände. Aber um auf Deinem Level zu bleiben, wenn ich weder Strom und Wasser habe, freue ich mich schon mal über eins von beiden.


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



glavoc schrieb:


> willmalmitreden ist vermutlich nur ein Troll...ich jedenfalls kanns mir anders nich mehr erklären..irgendein Kid lacht sich irgendwo scheckig über uns..


..die letzten 6 Worte kann ich nicht abstreiten....ihr seid es nur nicht mehr gewöhnt, dass es andere Meinungen gibt, bzw. hier mal jemand länger als 1 Tag diese äußern darf. Die Käseglocken wird mal gelüftet...


----------



## glavoc (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

hä? Du darfst dich doch hier äussern..am besten zur Verbandsarbeit, bitte erhelle uns oder trolle halt weiter.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Die Arbeit eines LFV besteht aber nicht ausschliesslich um die Verhandlung von Pachtverträgen.
Auch ob nun gute Arbeit oder schlechte Arbeit bezieht sich nicht nur ausschliesslich auf einen Punkt.
Es geht hier um Summen.

Welchen Beitrag leistet den der LFV Sachsen an der Klage von Anglerdemo? Ah, gar keinen. Ist ja auch nicht deren Bundesland.
Der DAFV? |kopfkrat
Nachtangelverbot in Bw geht denen auch nichts an.
Das sich der LFV Westfalen und Lippe auch nicht an den Wettangelveranstaltungen des DAFV beteiligt.. äh sorry..Hegefischen..

Nein Du hast ja recht Steffen....Fischerei ist Ländersache...
man macht man es sich ******** einfach damit...

Was macht der DAFV? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Ach ja...gemeinsame Sache mit Hendricks Rodust & Co.

ich finde es ja grundsätzlich ok wenn Du Dich wider hier beteiligst. 
Aber dann doch bitte mit mehr Fakten und nicht diesen Ländersacheblick.
Den Blödsinn will hier keiner mehr lesen

Es gibt Punkte die gehen uns als Angler alle an.
Bau mal Mauern im Kopf ab!

Davon ab habt ihr im DAV eure Mitglieder im Grunde an den VDSF verkauft...
Stramme Leistung damals. Wieviel Kollegen von Dir sind noch im Vorstand des DAFv?
Ah ich vergass, die Arbeit will keiner machen...

Kein Wunder...Mit Pieper & co an einem Tisch sitzen..


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Arbeit eines LFV besteht aber nicht ausschliesslich um die Verhandlung von Pachtverträgen.
> Auch ob nun gute Arbeit oder schlechte Arbeit bezieht sich nicht nur ausschliesslich auf einen Punkt.
> Es geht hier um Summen.
> 
> ...


Richtig, die Arbeit eines Landesverbandes ist nicht ausschließlich Pachtverträge abzuschließen, aber mit ein wesentlicher Punkt. Der Angler will angeln...nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und ich persönlich hoffe, dass jeder Landesverband finanziell die Anglerdemo unterstützt. Ich habe es zumindest getan


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Übrigens, nach meiner Kenntnis ist Herr Pieper nicht im Vorstand/Präsidium des DAFV.


----------



## Windelwilli (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Ah ja...und das läuft jetzt alles so weiter ohne das jemand was macht im Landesverband? Ob dein Landesverband im DAV, VDSF oder DAFV ist , ist egal, es ging hier um die Arbeit Deines Landesverbandes, der du null gutes abgewinnen kannst. Warum bist du dann noch Mitglied? Der Gewässerfond wird jedes Jahr neu ausgehandelt, da ist nicht ein Selbstläufer. Damit hat auch der alte DAV nichts zu tun, dass ist allein die Sache der Landesverbände.


Also meinst du es ist schon eine Errungenschaft, dass der Verband die Poolgewässer nicht nach der Wende meistbietend verscherbelt hat? 
Und von mir sieht dieser Verband im Übrigen keinen Cent. Ich bin in keinem Verein. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Übrigens, nach meiner Kenntnis ist Herr Pieper nicht im Vorstand/Präsidium des DAFV.




Erwischt..recht haste


----------



## Windelwilli (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Richtig, die Arbeit eines Landesverbandes ist nicht ausschließlich Pachtverträge abzuschließen, aber mit ein wesentlicher Punkt. Der Angler will angeln...nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und ich persönlich hoffe, dass jeder Landesverband finanziell die Anglerdemo unterstützt. Ich habe es zumindest getan


Dafür, abseits der Kritik, auch mal ein Danke!

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Also meinst du es ist schon eine Errungenschaft, dass der Verband die Poolgewässer nicht nach der Wende meistbietend verscherbelt hat?
> Und von mir sieht dieser Verband im Übrigen keinen Cent. Ich bin in keinem Verein.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


In der Regel sind die Gewässer gepachtet und nicht Eigentum des Verbandes. Also nichts mit verscherbeln. Da die Verträge auch mal auslaufen, braucht am häufig viel Politik und Beziehungen um die wieder in trockenen Tüchern zu bringen. 
Und am besten einen guten Verein der das unterstützt beim zuständigen Bürgermeister. Das Du in keinen Verein bist, erstaunt mich nicht. Es bestärkt mich in der Sichtweise, hier sprechen die Blinden von Farbe. Du als Nichtverbandsmitglied kritisierst die Verbandsarbeit. Verbandsmitglieder werden z.B. über die kostenlose Zeitschrift "der märkische Angler" informiert. Es gibt auch Infos über die Vereine...das fehlt dir alles ...wenn du hier deine Infos nur aus den Forum ziehst, ist mir alles klar.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> In der Regel sind die Gewässer gepachtet und nicht Eigentum des Verbandes. Also nichts mit verscherbeln. Da die Verträge auch mal auslaufen, braucht am häufig viel Politik und Beziehungen um die wieder in trockenen Tüchern zu bringen.
> Und am besten einen guten Verein der das unterstützt beim zuständigen Bürgermeister. Das Du in keinen Verein bist, erstaunt mich nicht. Es bestärkt mich in der Sichtweise, hier sprechen die Blinden von Farbe. Du als Nichtverbandsmitglied kritisierst die Verbandsarbeit. Verbandsmitglieder werden z.B. über die kostenlose Zeitschrift "der märkische Angler" informiert. Es gibt auch Infos über die Vereine...das fehlt dir alles ...wenn du hier deine Infos nur aus den Forum ziehst, ist mir alles klar.



Nun mal Butter bei die Fische: 

Wie unterstützt einer der LV, in denen du Mitglied bist, die Klage von Angeldemo?

Welche Aktivitäten unternehmen diese LVs, um Catch und Release in Deutschland gesetzlich zu erlauben, analog zu den Niederlanden, Schweden etc.?

Welche Unterstützung bekommen eure Mitglieder bei Anzeigen durch PETA?

Ich bin im Vorstand eines bayerischen Vereins und muss leider feststellen, dass mein LV zu all diesen Themen nichts tut bzw. sogar dagegen arbeitet. Warum sollte ich also der Meinung sein, dort werde gute Arbeit geleistet? Und komme mir bitte nicht wieder mit dem Argument "Pacht von Verbandsgewässern". Das ist der einzige Hebel, den die LV haben, um Vereine als Mitglieder zu binden. Sonst wären auch meiner schon ausgetreten.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> In der Regel sind die Gewässer gepachtet und nicht Eigentum des Verbandes. Also nichts mit verscherbeln. Da die Verträge auch mal auslaufen, braucht am häufig viel Politik und Beziehungen um die wieder in trockenen Tüchern zu bringen.
> Und am besten einen guten Verein der das unterstützt beim zuständigen Bürgermeister. Das Du in keinen Verein bist, erstaunt mich nicht. Es bestärkt mich in der Sichtweise, hier sprechen die Blinden von Farbe. Du als Nichtverbandsmitglied kritisierst die Verbandsarbeit. Verbandsmitglieder werden z.B. über die kostenlose Zeitschrift "der märkische Angler" informiert. Es gibt auch Infos über die Vereine...das fehlt dir alles ...wenn du hier deine Infos nur aus den Forum ziehst, ist mir alles klar.



Also sorry, was hinter den Kulissen abgeht erfährt kein Angler.
Du hast hier die Gelegenheit mal die Sachen auf den Tisch zu legen.
Was war das für eine Aktion von Frau Happach- Kasan mit Frau Rodust & Co.? Thema baglimit Dorsch und auch Angelverbote? Natura 2000 etc.?
Wieso wird zum Schutz der Angler in NRW ein Setzkescherverbot ausgesprochen? 
Die Wasserschutzpolizeibeamte haben sich schlapp gelacht....

Wieso werden die LFV und der DAFV nicht gegen Peta aktiv?

Wenn Du bessere Infos als das Anglerboard hast, dann her damit.

Keiner verwehrt sich den Informationen aus erster Hand.

Erzähl, was macht der DAFv und der DSAV so tolles für Angler?
Gibt es mittlerweile Rechtsberatung bei Anzeigen durch Peta?
Bekommen Angler DAFV/ DSAV Rechtsbeistand?

Setzt sich der DAFv und DSAv für eine Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes ein?

Wie konnte es trotz der guten Arbeit der LFV zu solch einer Hausdurchsuchung/ Razzia durch Polizeibeamte kommen?
Wie kommt es, dass Peta mehr Einfluss als unsere LFV bzw. DAFV auf unsere Judikative hat?
oder wie erklärt man sich, dass ein Richter eine Hausdurchsuchung auf grund eines benefizangelns veranlasst?


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nun mal Butter bei die Fische:
> 
> Wie unterstützt einer der LV, in denen du Mitglied bist, die Klage von Angeldemo?
> 
> ...


Zu 1. weiß ich nicht von allen, zumindest einer finanziell
zu 2. Da muss jeder LV in seinem Land an guten Fischereigesetzen mitwirken, die das regeln. In Sachsen z.B. ist CR ausdrücklich erlaubt. Der Riesenhammer ist das Tierschutzgesetz das von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich gewertet wird. D.h. Politiker ins Boot holen, lobbyarbeit machen. ich war z.B. vor einigen Wochen bei einem parlamentarischen Abend, da haben wir alle Landtagsabgeordneten eingeladen zu Fisch und Wild. Zu essen kommen die gern...und dann haben wir denen unsere Probleme von Kormoran bis Kinderangeln erklärt.
zu 3. PETA...ich kenne einen einzigen Fall (im Ernst!!) wo ein Mitglied einen Landesverband/Bundesverband in der Hinsicht um Hilfe gebeten hat. Ist auch schon 6 Jahre her. Dort wurde ihm finanziell und nach Prüfung der Umstände geholfen. Kennst Du konkret Fälle wo Angler um Hilfe gebeten haben und ihnen diese vom Verband verwehrt wurde? Ich würde aber auch nicht blind jeden unterstützen...wer z.B. mit lebenden Köderfisch angelt und dabei erwischt wird...ist dann sein Ding. Ich kenne auch keinen einzige PETA Verurteilung...am Ende werden Verfahren eingestellt.....

So und nun bei Dir:
1. Wie nimmst Du auf deinen LV Einfluss, dass die sich dafür einsetzen? Er macht schlechte Arbeit, deiner Meinung nach. Wer von eurem Verein geht zur JHV und bringt das dort so zum Ausdruck?
2. Wie nimmst Du in deinem Verein Einfluss? Unterstützt Ihr Angler gegen die Anzeigen der PETA laufen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> In Sachsen z.B. ist CR ausdrücklich erlaubt.



Ist es nicht. Auch in Sachsen kommt der Fall bei einer Anzeige vor Gericht, wenn ein Angler zu Protokoll gibt, ohne Entnahmeabsicht Angeln zu gehen. Und auch in Sachsen hat er dann schlechte Karten. Verwechselt doch nicht immer Catch & Decide mit Catch & Release.



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> 1. Wie nimmst Du auf deinen LV Einfluss, dass die sich dafür einsetzen? Er macht schlechte Arbeit, deiner Meinung nach. Wer von eurem Verein geht zur JHV und bringt das dort so zum Ausdruck?



Ich gehe zur JHV und bringe es dort nicht zur Sprache. Der Grund ist einfach: Der Vorstand des LV Bayern lehnt C&R strikt ab und man hat dort mit einer Meinung pro C&R keine Chance auf eine Mehrheit. Diese Zurückhaltung mag opportunistisch erscheinen, ich habe aber kein Interesse, gegen Windmühlen zu kämpfen und meinen Verein zu schädigen (Stichwort Pachtverträge). Dieses Problem muss sich biologisch lösen.



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Wie nimmst Du in deinem Verein Einfluss? Unterstützt Ihr Angler gegen die Anzeigen der PETA laufen?



Natürlich würde das geschehen, wenn beispielsweise Teilnehmer  eines Königsfischens entsprechende Probleme bekämen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Unglaublich, was da die Behörden abgezogen haben:
> http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachric...-veranstaltern-eines-benefiz-angelns-aus.html
> 
> Nicht nur, dass man diesen Fanatikern eine Plattform bietet, die Behörden unterstützen den Unsinn auch noch mit vollem Elan. |bigeyes



Das ist erst einmal ein starkes Stück und es stellt sich die Frage, inwieweit hier überhaupt ein Wettfischen stattfand und man demzufolge von einem Verstoß gegen das TierSchG § 17 (Töten von Wirbeltieren ohne vernünftigen Grund) sprechen kann, der dann auch noch die folgenden Repressalien rechtfertigt.

Die via Presse/Verbände kommunizierte Faktenlage ist teilweise widersprüchlich und dünn.
Grundsätzlich ist eine Hausdurchsuchung ein schwerwiegender Eingriff in das grundgesetzlich verbriefte und besonder schutzwürdige Grundrecht der Unverletzlichkeit der Wohnung. Eine solche Durchsuchung muß,von Gefahr im Verzug und Gefahrenabwehr einmal abgesehen, von einem Richter angeordnet werden. Dabei muß der Richter die Rechtmäßigkeit und die Verhältnismäßigkeit der von der Staatsanwaltschaft beantragten Durchsuchung zwingend prüfen und darf diese auch nur bei konkreten Hinweisen auf das Vorhandensein von Beweismaterial erlauben.
Weiterhin sollte bei der Durchsuchung der Richter oder der Staatsanwalt anwesend sein, wenn das nicht möglich ist, muß versucht werden, einen Gemeindebeamten oder zwei Gemeindemitglieder hinzuzuziehen!

Im konkreten Fall ist aber bloß von zwei Polizisten die Rede.
Zitat: "Zwei bewaffnete Beamte standen vor der Haustür und  wiesen einen Beschluss vor, in dem ein Durchsuchungsbefehl angezeigt  wurde. Alle Unterlagen wurden beschlagnahmt"

Was war da genau los? Wirklich eine Razzia mit Staatsanwaltschaft und Polizeibeamten oder haben hier nur zwei Polizisten mit Beschluß Unterlagen beschlagnahmt, was schlimm genug wäre?

Im übrigen, 3/4 aller beanstandeten Hausdurchsuchungen werden im Nachhinein von Gerichten für unzulässig erklärt, gerade in dem konkreten Fall ist es zwingend geboten, einen Anwalt mit der Sachlage zu betrauen.

Inwieweit man bei der bekannten Faktenlage als Staatsanwaltschaft überhaupt der Argumentation Dianas folgen kann, wonach diese Benefizveranstaltung angelnder Bootseigner und ihrer Gäste, bei der es um das Generieren von Geldern für einen guten Zweck ging, der Fang vernünftig verwertet und lediglich Einzelfänge durch gesponserte "Ehrengaben" im Anschluß gewürdigt wurden, ein reines Wettangeln gewesen sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht. 
Hiergegen muß mit allen verfügbaren Ressourcen juristisch vorgegangen werden. 

Sollte diese Einschätzung durch ein Gericht ein juristisches und justiziables Fundament bekommen, könnte das in Zukunft verschiedenartigste, gemeinschaftlich durchgeführte Angelunternehmungen tangieren!




bastido schrieb:


> Landesfischereigesetz MV
> §12
> (2) Verboten sind ferner
> 
> ...



Von einer Anzeige wegen Verstoß gegen das Landesfischereigesetz war auch immer wieder die Rede, das wäre aber in dem Fall lediglich eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und keine Straftat und rechtfertigt mit Sicherheit keine Hausdurchsuchung.


Im übrigen, wer wissen will, wie unser allein seeligmachender Dachverband Gemeinschaftsfischen im Unterschied zu Wettangeln definiert, kann hier mal einen Blick reinwerfen.

http://www.dafv.de/files/Ordnungen/...emeinschaftsfischen_Empfehlungen_20141115.pdf

An der Stelle muß der DAFV zwingend übernehmen!


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Sharpo, ich kann Dir leider nicht zu den vielen Fragen einen abschließende Antwort geben. ich habe aber dazu eine Meinung:
Ein Bundesverband, ob DAFV oder sonst wer, wird sich nicht für die Änderung eines Landesrechtes stark machen, so lang das der zuständige Landesverband das nicht selbst möchte. Stell Dir vor, der DAFV macht sich stark für die Änderung des Landesfischereigesetzes gegen den Willen des zuständigen Landesverbandes. 

Hätte ich in einem Verband was zu sagen, ich würde immer Angler unterstützen, auch finanziell die zu Unrecht von wem auch immer angezeigt werden. Voraussetzung, der betroffene Angler muss sich auch an dn Verband wenden. Wieveil Fälle von Anzeigen gegen Angler kennst du und wieviel haben einen Verband um Hilfe gebeten? Ich kenne 1 fall. Wie es zu der Hausdurchsuchung kommen konnte? Ich bin immer noch fassungslos...aber die werden kaum vorher die LV fragen ob die dürfen...ich kann nur hoffen, dass die Umstände und die Anzeige bekannt werden um hier zu handeln....aber hier wurde ich auch kalt erwischt....ich hoffen das das in den nächsten Beratungen der LV ein Thema wird. Dazu muss aber der um den es geht auch die Sachen öffentlich machen.

Ich möchte auch gern wissen, was hier hinter den Kulissen abgeht:
Wurde Thomas ausgeworfen?
Warum schweigt er hier?
Wie geht hier alles weiter?
Bekommen hier Typen wie ich eine neue Plattform? ;-)


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ist es nicht. Auch in Sachsen kommt der Fall bei einer Anzeige vor Gericht, wenn ein Angler zu Protokoll gibt, ohne Entnahmeabsicht Angeln zu gehen. Und auch in Sachsen hat er dann schlechte Karten. Verwechselt doch nicht immer Catch & Decide mit Catch & Release.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, offene ehrliche Antwort. 
 In Sachsen kannst Du ohne Verwertungsabsicht angeln gehen. Du kannst selbst entscheiden ob Du Fische mitnehmen willst oder nicht. Hand drauf. Glaub mir das. Ehrenwort. Was Du nicht kannst, ist minutenlang Fische abseits vom Wasser groß präsentieren ...Fisch fangen, abhaken, zurück setzen, erledigt. 
 Fisch fangen....Youtube Video drehen mit großen Präsentation und minutenlangen Umtanzen des Fisches....unter Jubeln zurück setzen..dumm und nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Im übrigen, wer wissen will, wie unser allein seeligmachender Dachverband Gemeinschaftsfischen im Unterschied zu Wettangeln definiert, kann hier mal einen Blick reinwerfen.
> 
> http://www.dafv.de/files/Ordnungen/...emeinschaftsfischen_Empfehlungen_20141115.pdf



Ja, schönes Schreiben. Ich habe für das Überfliegen ca. 10 Sekunden benötigt und einen Fehler gefunden...


----------



## Wegberger (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Hallo,

das Thema ist doch inhaltlich todgenudelt.

Die meisten deutschen Verbände mit den Angeln im Namen sind doch nur noch Naturschutzverbände und haben den Namenswechsel nicht durchgeführt.

Ein Sammelbecken von Ahnungslosen C und D, E - Funktionären die gerne auf bundes- oder regionalebene gerne noch mal auf Spesen "Herr und Frau Wichtig" spielen wollen .... aber von der Sache keine Peilung haben.

Was sie clever gemacht haben, ist natürlich eine Basis von Claqueuren und Propheten installiert zu haben , die sich gegenseitig die Unverzichbarkeit assistieren.

Ansonsten .... #c


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ja, schönes Schreiben. Ich habe für das Überfliegen ca. 10 Sekunden benötigt und einen Fehler gefunden...




Was möchtest du damit sagen?
Möchtest du ein Bienchen für schnelles Lesen oder für das Fehlerfinden?


----------



## kati48268 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Die Kriterien zur Definition eines Wettfischens sind ja vom Steuerrecht her gekommen _(muss ich raus suchen; morgen), _initiiert damals vom VDSF um den DAV klein zu halten.
Diese Kriterien sind in diesem Fall sicher nicht erfüllt!


----------



## Danielsu83 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Hallo Lars,




Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das war für mich Voraussetzung, um diese Nummer zu starten. Als Anfang stand das Gespräch mit der Familie, denn ich habe gesagt "Entweder richtig oder gar nicht".
> 
> Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich seit 20 Jahren immer irgendeinen "Blödsinn" nebenbei mache. Jetzt ist es das erste Mal etwas mit Angeln.
> 
> ...



Ha, irgendwie sind das immer die selben paar Leute die Ehrenamtliche Arbeit leisten. 

 Sind irgendwie auch immer die selben die dies erfolgreich tun. 

 Ich als Haupttäter würde mich im Zweifelsfalle auch von meinem Anwalt vertreten lassen, selbst wenn ein Verband anbieten würde einen zustellen. Wenn ich dann auf den falschen gesetzt habe, bin ich es wenigstens selbst schuld!

 Beim Thema ausüben und zeigen des Hobbys bin  ich ganz bei dir. 

 Im Umgang mit den Petagestalten gilt für mich folgendes Zitat von Machiavelli

 "Oft täuscht man sich, wenn man glaubt, durch Bescheidenheit den Hochmut besiegen zu können". http://www.karpfen-spezial.de/redir...mut%20besiegen%20zu%20k%C3%B6nnen&amp;f=false

 Und ich habe hier auch keinen gesehen der die Verbände für die Nichtleistung im Gebiet der Lobbyarbeit verteidigt hat. 

 @All

 Das ausgerechnet ich an dieser Stelle mal den Rheinischen Fischereiverband verteidige...

 Anderseits muss man sagen das sie , obwohl sie es sehr langsam tun durchaus Punkte übernommen haben von dem was wir damals in unserem Austrittsgespräch als Kritik an die ausgesprochen haben. Bzw. in einigen Punkten schon davor gut waren....

 Jugendarbeit war soweit wir das beurteilen konnte und der Verbandsjugendwart Frank Kleinwächter echt gut. 

 Das erreichen der Regelung für das Schnupperangeln war auch gut, wenn auch zu wenig in Sachen Jugendarbeit

 Was wir damals massiv kritisiert haben war die Mitgliedschaft im Bundesverband, hier fehlt mir momentan noch die klare Linie. 

 Das vermeiden von Diskussionen mit den Anglern, hier ist mir Kolja im Forum ein paar mal positiv aufgefallen.

 Den Inhalt der Verbandszeitung die nur aus viel bla, und nix konstruktiven bestand. Auch hier gab es eine Verbesserung denke da ebenfalls an die Artikel von Kolja. 

 Mangelnde Transparenz über die Angebote des Verbandes auch hier sind die etwas besser geworden. 

 Das fehlen von klaren Statements auf der Homepage, da gibt es mittlerweile etwas. Auch wenn es sehr versteckt ist. 


 Was das Thema Gewässer anbetrifft denke ich das gute Vereine und Verbände Gewässer kaufen sollten. Sofern das rechtlich möglich und finanziell umsetzbar ist. Ist auf die Dauer billiger, man spart sich den Stress mit den Pachtverhandlungen und zumindest in NRW kann die Untere Fischereibehörde bei Pachtverträgen irgendeinen Unsinn mit einbringen. Bei Gewässern in Vereinseigentum ist deren Mitspracherecht deutlich zusammen gestutzt.

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Danielsu83 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Ich bin echt zu langsam beim schreiben. Mal ne Frage zum Verbandstext, wie ist ein Tombolafischen definiert ?

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was möchtest du damit sagen?
> Möchtest du ein Bienchen für schnelles Lesen oder für das Fehlerfinden?



Ich habe ja nicht gelesen, sondern überflogen. Somit fällt das Bienchen dafür eh weg.

Nein, ich wollte nur verhindern, dass man dieses Schreiben als Diskussionsgrundlage für den hier vorliegenden Fall - das Thema hier - nimmt. 

Gucke aber nebenbei Real gegen PSG und hatte eigentlich keine Lust das hier weiterauszuführen |rolleyes


----------



## smithie (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Gucke aber nebenbei Real gegen PSG und hatte eigentlich keine Lust das hier weiterauszuführen |rolleyes


Dito, aber so ein bisschen Popcorn Kino hier dazu ist doch auch ganz nett.
btw: der dicke Eier Chrissi hat wieder zugeschlagen #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



smithie schrieb:


> Dito, aber so ein bisschen Popcorn Kino hier dazu ist doch auch ganz nett.
> btw: der dicke Eier Chrissi hat wieder zugeschlagen #6



Als HSV Fan muss man manchmal auch Fußball gucken


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Ja Thomas ist weg...Der hätte mich schon 2 mal gesperrt...weil es der hier gern gepflegten Meinung nicht entspricht.



Unsinn! 
Du hättest aber mit Sicherheit den  Hinweis bekommen, dass du mit deinen Ambitionen, als ehrenamtlicher  Vereins-Subalterner die Eier geschaukelt zu bekommen,  dazu bitte einen eigenen Fred aufmachen kannst, alldieweil es hier komplett offtopic ist!




wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> In Sachsen kannst Du ohne Verwertungsabsicht angeln gehen.
> Du kannst selbst entscheiden ob Du Fische mitnehmen willst oder nicht.
> 
> Auch das kannst du in Sachsen nicht!
> ...



Noch ein ot von mir: 
Niemand möchte hier die Verdienste Ehrenamtlicher wie dir kleinreden, aber es ist eine nicht zu leugnende Tatsache, dass in Zeiten, in denen von mächtigen NGOs und Naturschutz-und Tierrechtsorganisationen ganz allgemein Landschaft als vom Bürger misshandelte Fläche und Tiere als vom Menschen unterdrückte Lebewesen inszeniert werden und die Nutzung natürlicher Ressourcen durch die Allgemeinheit komplett zur Disposition steht, unser Bundesverband auf politischer Ebene eine völlig unzureichende Öffentlichkeits-und Lobbyarbeit macht! 
|wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nicht gelesen, sondern überflogen. Somit fällt das Bienchen dafür eh weg.
> 
> Nein, ich wollte nur verhindern, dass man dieses Schreiben als Diskussionsgrundlage für den hier vorliegenden Fall - das Thema hier - nimmt.



Dann solltest du das mal lesen bevor du verhindern möchtest, das Ding ist nämlich für den einschlägigen Fall durchaus als Diskussionsgrundlage brauchbar.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Dann solltest du das mal lesen bevor du verhindern möchtest, das Ding ist nämlich für den einschlägigen Fall durchaus als Diskussionsgrundlage brauchbar.



Ja? Weil dort die Probleme der Gemeinnützigkeit/Abgabenordnung durch den Erlass des BMF als verboten dargestellt werden? Das ist das Problem der Vereine/ Verbände, aber nicht von Bootsanglern, die nicht organisiert sind. Dort gilt nämlich dann das LFischG MV, insbesodere §12.

In diesem Fall ist das Wettangeln mit Verwertung ausdrücklich erlaubt!


----------



## angler1996 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ja? Weil dort die Probleme der Gemeinnützigkeit/Abgabenordnung durch den Erlass des BMF als verboten dargestellt werden? Das ist das Problem der Vereine/ Verbände, aber nicht von Bootsanglern, die nicht organisiert sind. Dort gilt nämlich dann das LFischG MV, insbesodere §12.
> 
> In diesem Fall ist das Wettangeln mit Verwertung ausdrücklich erlaubt!


#
 sorry, so einfach ist das nicht, hier geht's drum, wer der Organisator etc.  , war und das wird man nun im Rahmen der sichergestellten Dokumente klären wollen.
 Ob da der LV MV drinhängt oder nicht, dann kann man gucken, was da an Regeln gelten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



angler1996 schrieb:


> #
> sorry, so einfach ist das nicht, hier geht's drum, wer der Organisator etc.  , war und das wird man nun im Rahmen der sichergestellten Dokumente klären wollen.
> Ob da der LV MV drinhängt oder nicht, dann kann man gucken, was da an Regeln gelten.



Die Veranstaltung war angemeldet und genehmigt! Dann müssen die mal bei den Kollegen nachfragen. 

Wettangeln legitimiert durch LFischG §12. Keine Einschränkungen oder Auflagen, einzig die Verwertung ist Voraussetzung.

Vermutlich gibt es einen Strafbefehl, weil die den Eisbären in der Warnow die Mahlzeit geklaut haben...#q#q


----------



## angler1996 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Veranstaltung war angemeldet und genehmigt! Dann müssen die mal bei den Kollegen nachfragen.
> 
> Wettangeln legitimiert durch LFischG §12. Keine Einschränkungen oder Auflagen, einzig die Verwertung ist Voraussetzung.
> 
> Vermutlich gibt es einen Strafbefehl, weil die den Eisbären in der Warnow die Mahlzeit geklaut haben...#q#q



Du , ich war nicht Vorort, nur es bleibt trotzdem die Frage
 ob da ein LV/ Verein irgendwie als Mitorganisator in Frage kommt, dass kann auf vielfältige Weise sein.

 Eisbär? versteh ich nicht#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Du , ich war nicht Vorort, nur es bleibt trotzdem die Frage
> ob da ein LV/ Verein irgendwie als Mitorganisator in Frage kommt, dass kann auf vielfältige Weise sein.



Ich war auch nicht vor Ort, habe aber mit den Verantwortlichen kontakt, so dass ich genau aus diesem Grund immer wieder auf den §12 verweise. Alles andere ist Spekulation, hilft nicht der Sache und verteidigt sogar noch die Gegenseite...

Deshalb auch mein Hinweis zum Schreiben des DAFV! Dort steht ja, dass Wettangeln verboten ist. Das liest jemand und denkt sich dann "was regen die sich hier auf. Wettangeln ist doch sogar laut DAFV verboten". Deshalb muss man immer wieder klarstellen, dass Wettangeln mit Verwertung ausdrücklich erlaubt ist!



angler1996 schrieb:


> Eisbär? versteh ich nicht#h



Siehst Du, ich auch nicht. So wie die Ermittlungen gegen die Teilnehmer und Veranstalter- das verstehe ich auch nicht. Da dachte ich die Eisbären in der Warnow passen gut zu ideologischem Gedankengut...


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Du , ich war nicht Vorort, nur es bleibt trotzdem die Frage
> ob da ein LV/ Verein irgendwie als Mitorganisator in Frage kommt, dass kann auf vielfältige Weise sein.
> 
> Eisbär? versteh ich nicht#h




Welche Frage?

Im Landesfischereigesetz MV ist das Wettangeln eindeutig geregelt.

*§ 12 LFischG M-V – Verbote*

(2) Verboten sind ferner


1.
die Durchführung von und Teilnahme an Wettfischveranstaltungen sowie
2.
die Verwendung lebender Köderfische.
Wettfischveranstaltung  ist jede Veranstaltung, die *ausschließlich* dem Zweck dient, denjenigen  zu ermitteln, der das nach Anzahl, Gewicht oder Länge der Fische  bewertete beste Fangergebnis erzielt, und nicht auf die sinnvolle  Verwertung der gefangenen Fische oder auf die Hege gerichtet ist. Als  sinnvolle Verwertung zählt insbesondere die Verwendung als  Nahrungsmittel für Menschen, als Tierfutter oder als Köderfisch.  Ausnahmen von Satz 1 Nr. 2 kann die obere Fischereibehörde auf Antrag  zulassen, wenn es für die Ausübung der berufsmäßigen Fischerei zwingend  erforderlich ist.



Ausschliesslich bedeutet NUR also zu 100%


@fisherbandit..

"Hack" mal nich so auf die Genehmigung rum.
Die bedeutet oftmals gar nicht. Die Behörden haben zu 95% keine Ahnung davon was genehmigt wird.
Manche schauen sich den Antrag nicht mal

Das Gemeinschaftsangeln Sand am Main war auch genehmigt...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> @fisherbandit..
> 
> "Hack" mal nich so auf die Genehmigung rum.



Doch, denn durch die Genehmigung sind alle Fakten und Namen zu der Veranstaltung bei der Behörde bekannt. Das unterstreicht einmal mehr meinen Eindruck, dass die Hausdurchsuchungen lediglich öffentlichkeitswirksam sein sollten und nicht verhältnismäßig waren. Deshalb immer wieder mein Hinweis auf die Genehmigung!


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Doch, denn durch die Genehmigung sind alle Fakten und Namen zu der Veranstaltung bei der Behörde bekannt. Das unterstreicht einmal mehr meinen Eindruck, dass die Hausdurchsuchungen lediglich öffentlichkeitswirksam sein sollten und nicht verhältnismäßig waren. Deshalb immer wieder mein Hinweis auf die Genehmigung!



Konnte der Richter doch nicht wissen.  

Das es nicht Verhältnismäßig etc. war .....brauch man fast gar nicht diskutieren.


----------



## willmalwassagen (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Da hat ein Richter seinen Job riskiert. Wenn der Veranstalter einen guten Anwalt hat ist der Richter, der diesen Durchuchungsbeschlus ausgestellt hat  demnächst beim Verkehrsgericht um Bußgelder zu verhandeln.
Wenn die Polizei Gefahr im Verzug sah und ohne Beschluss gehandelt hat wir es sehr eng für die Karriere des leitenden Beamten.
Es gibt genügend Beispiele das nur das Angeln als solches bewertet wird und selbst wenn 100 Leute organisiert gemeinsam angeln ist das bei Einhaltung der anglerischen Vorschriften keine Tierqäulerei.
Die ganze Aktion war  rechtlich betrachtet ohne Bestand und willkürlich.


----------



## glavoc (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

eben, steht doch schon im Eingangspost:Zitat"
_Das Festival dient einem guten Zweck. Schon im eigenen Interesse mit  Blick auf die übernommene Verantwortung würden fischereiliche Aspekte,  die der Paragraph 12 (2) des Fischereigesetzes fordert, strikt  eingehalten, so Stark. Dementsprechend wurden die Fische zu 100 Prozent  der sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt. Die Tiere wurden, wie vom  Gesetzgeber gefordert, hegegerecht gefangen, geschlachtet, zubereitet  und verzehrt.
 „Jeder Angler ist als Besitzer des Fischereischeins verpflichtet,  sich an Gesetz und Ordnung zu halten“, so Axel Pipping, Geschäftsführer  des LAV M-V e.V. und weiter: „Gerade im Rahmen solcher Veranstaltungen  wird verstärkt streng auf deren Einhaltung geachtet. Zuwiderhandlung  wird geahndet und das zu Recht. Dafür setzt sich der LAV M-V e.V. ein.“  Nach Befragung anwesender Mitglieder des Verbandes stellte sich dar,  dass alle Bestimmungen gesetzeskonform eingehalten worden seien, so  Pipping."_ Zitatende.
Es war wohl alles rechtens...
Was jetzt passiert, wer jetzt wie agiert, ist für mich das spannende...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Da hat ein Richter seinen Job riskiert. Wenn der Veranstalter einen guten Anwalt hat ist der Richter, der diesen Durchuchungsbeschlus ausgestellt hat  demnächst beim Verkehrsgericht um Bußgelder zu verhandeln.



Da sehe ich die größte Gefahr! Der Richter wird also einen Fall und eine Begründung konstruieren, um das Vorgehen zu rechtfertigen. In wie weit diese dann rechtlich haltbar und angreifbar ist, können wir Angler noch nicht absehen.

Aus so manchem Urteil sind ja schon abenteuerliche Ableitungen entstanden und unsere Vertreter sind da ja schon fast unterwürfig. So wird ja zum Beispiel ein Erlass des BMF so interpretiert, dass Wettangeln verboten ist. Also Gemeinschaftsangeln durchführen. Würde der Bundesverband zum Beispiel ein Wettangeln durchführen und eine Anzeige riskieren, sich dann vor Gericht durchsetzen, hätte das eine Wirkung für die Gegenseite. Doch was macht man? Weggucken, hegen und kuschen...

Jetzt kommt dann wieder mein Lieblingssatz "Vor Gericht und auf hoher See...". Ja, teilweise. Aber nicht nur der liebe gott, sondern man muss diesen Weg auch wollen. Denn ansonsten ist es ausschließlich der Gott der Gegenseite!


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



glavoc schrieb:


> eben, steht doch schon im Eingangspost:Zitat"
> _Das Festival dient einem guten Zweck. Schon im eigenen Interesse mit  Blick auf die übernommene Verantwortung würden fischereiliche Aspekte,  die der Paragraph 12 (2) des Fischereigesetzes fordert, strikt  eingehalten, so Stark. Dementsprechend wurden die Fische zu 100 Prozent  der sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt. Die Tiere wurden, wie vom  Gesetzgeber gefordert, hegegerecht gefangen, geschlachtet, zubereitet  und verzehrt.
> „Jeder Angler ist als Besitzer des Fischereischeins verpflichtet,  sich an Gesetz und Ordnung zu halten“, so Axel Pipping, Geschäftsführer  des LAV M-V e.V. und weiter: „Gerade im Rahmen solcher Veranstaltungen  wird verstärkt streng auf deren Einhaltung geachtet. Zuwiderhandlung  wird geahndet und das zu Recht. Dafür setzt sich der LAV M-V e.V. ein.“  Nach Befragung anwesender Mitglieder des Verbandes stellte sich dar,  dass alle Bestimmungen gesetzeskonform eingehalten worden seien, so  Pipping."_ Zitatende.
> Es war wohl alles rechtens...
> Was jetzt passiert, wer jetzt wie agiert, ist für mich das spannende...




Ob Rechtens oder nicht wird ein Richter entscheiden.
Egal was dort geschrieben wurde.


----------



## glavoc (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

sicher, aber wie ich schon schrieb:Was jetzt passiert, wer jetzt wie agiert, ist für mich das spannende...
Mit samt der möglichen Gefahren, siehe Post über dir.
lg


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Das Verfahren wird gegen eine  Zahlung von 500 Euro eingestellt.   

Ich bin auch gepsannt.
Vorallem auf die Reaktion der LFV und DAFV.

Da kommen bestimmt wieder nur...Pressemeldungen


----------



## raubangler (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...
> Ausschliesslich bedeutet NUR also zu 100%
> ...



Den Eindruck kann man auch durchaus erhalten, wenn man sich die Aufrufe (bei Facebook) zu diesem Event ansieht.

Ich würde das Gesetz so interpretieren, dass Wettfischen nur dann OK ist, wenn das Gemeinschaftsfischen auch ohne diesen Wettbewerb in voller Personenstärke stattfinden würde.

Hier wurden die Angler aber explizit mit Preisen angelockt.

Angeln ohne sinnvolle Verwertung der Fische gibt es in D nicht mehr (TSG).
Somit wäre jedes Wettfischen auch ein Angeln mit sinnvoller Verwertung der Fische und ein Wettfischen per Definition ausgeschlossen. Dann bräuchte man das Wettfischen aber nicht mehr im Gesetz erwähnen.
Hat man aber.

Wettfischen ist eben nicht mehr in D.
Wie so vieles....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Also noch einmal den §12 des LFischG:

_"Wettfischveranstaltung ist jede Veranstaltung, die ausschließlich dem  Zweck dient, denjenigen zu ermitteln, der das nach Anzahl, Gewicht oder  Länge der Fische bewertete beste Fangergebnis erzielt, und nicht auf die  sinnvolle Verwertung der gefangenen Fische oder auf die Hege gerichtet  ist."
_
Deshalb schreibe ich von "Fall konstruieren"! Ein Wettangeln (also ein Wettbewerb und laut Google Wörterbuch _"eine Veranstaltung, bei der die Teilnehmer gegeneinander antreten,  um ihre Leistungen miteinander zu vergleichen und bei dem es für die  besten Preise gibt_.") mit Verwertung ist durch das Gesetz legitimiert, Preise gehören zu einem Wettbewerb dazu und nebenbei wurde durch die Aktion die DGzRS unterstützt. Um möglichst viele Spenden für die DGzRS zu sammeln, hat man versucht hierfür über Sponsoren Anreize zum Spenden zu schaffen und möglichst viele Angler hierfür zu gewinnen. Wenn Angler dann zum Spenden anreisen, wird auch geangelt- ist doch klar. Und dann gab es abends noch Ehrengaben. Verstehe das Problem nicht...

Eine Feierlichkeit als Argument zu benennen, das dieses als Nachweis dient, um den Sieger zu küren, ist doch schwachsinnig. Die Feierlichkeit war dafür da, um das Gemeinschaftsfischen gemeinsam ausklingen zu lassen und sich über die Veranstaltung und unterschiedlichen Verwertungsmöglichkeiten abens noch einmal auszutauschen. Das machen Angler doch so. Gibt ja auch bei Hegefischen hinterher in der Regel ein Grillen oder ähnliches.

Das nennt man Realität!


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das Verfahren wird gegen eine  Zahlung von 500 Euro eingestellt.



Da wirds wohl drauf hinauslaufen.
 Alle werden zufrieden sein:
Der Richter, weil er nichts konstruieren muss
Die Verbände, weil sie dem Richter nicht auf die Füße treten müssen,
Die Beschuldigten, weil sie noch mal davon gekommen sind, 
*und vor Allem:
PETA, weil sie ne Riesenpropaganda haben und der Anglerschaft einen weiteren Sargnagel verpassen konnten.*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Da wirds wohl drauf hinauslaufen.
> Alle werden zufrieden sein:
> Der Richter, weil er nichts konstruieren muss
> Die Verbände, weil sie dem Richter nicht auf die Füße treten müssen,
> ...



Nein, ich gehe davon aus, dass man einen Freispruch erwirken will und wird!


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nein, ich gehe davon aus, dass man einen Freispruch erwirken will und wird!



das wäre wünschenswert.
Nur dann gehts dem Richter an den Kragen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Nur dann gehts dem Richter an den Kragen



Quatsch, wir leben doch in einem Rechtsstaat! Das hat der Richter recht, siehe Hendricks und die Angelverbote...#q

Und bei einem Freispruch gibt es ein "Upps, sorry"- wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

ist denn bei der Razzia irgentwas gefunden worden?
Etwa Beweise für Sado-Maso-Spiele mit minderjährigen Fischen?


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Ich denke mal, man war bei der Durchsuchung eher an der Adressen/Daten der Teilnehmer interessiert, um sie im Nachgang alle einzeln zu verknacken!
Ist ja auch einfacher, als sie z.B. auf dem Wasser oder im Hafen zu kontrollieren!

Jürgen


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

und wie lange gedenkt denn der Verband zu prüfen??


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, man war bei der Durchsuchung eher an der Adressen/Daten der Teilnehmer interessiert, um sie im Nachgang alle einzeln zu verknacken!
> Ist ja auch einfacher, als sie z.B. auf dem Wasser oder im Hafen zu kontrollieren!
> 
> Jürgen



die wollen doch nicht etwa eine Anglersympatisantendatei anlegen|bigeyes

und die Verbände schauen tatenlos zu, bzw prüfen


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Was sollen den die Verbände prüfen? Wenn der "Verdächtige" Hilfe braucht, ob finanziell oder sonstwie, sollte er sich schleunigst bei seinem Landesverband melden. Ist das erfolgt? Wurde ihm Hilfe verweigert?
 Um wem handelt es sich konkret?


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und wie lange gedenkt denn der Verband zu prüfen??


Was soll der Verband prüfen? Dafür müssen Fakten und Namen auf den Tisch liegen. Hast Du diese? Dann ran damit.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ja? Weil dort die Probleme der Gemeinnützigkeit/Abgabenordnung durch den Erlass des BMF als verboten dargestellt werden? Das ist das Problem der Vereine/ Verbände, aber nicht von Bootsanglern, die nicht organisiert sind.



Du hast dieses Papier immer noch nicht gelesen, oder? Wirklich nichts davon steht da drin!

Da geht es u.a. um die Abgrenzung Wettfischen/Gemeinschaftsfischen. Vielleicht liest du das erst einmal verstehend, bevor du dagegen schießt oder gar verhindern willst, dass das hier aufgeführt wird, da stehen brauchbare Definitionen für die Legitimation dieser Veranstaltung drin!




Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Veranstaltung war angemeldet und genehmigt! Dann müssen die mal bei den Kollegen nachfragen.
> 
> Angemeldet, sicherlich,
> aber wer hat denn da was genehmigt, im Hinblick auf Hegepflicht/Gemeinschaftsfischen usw.?
> ...



Wieso wird denn hier immer auf dem Landesfischereigesetz rumgeritten? Die Anzeige der Peta und die folgenden Repressalien sind einzig mit einem Verstoß gegen das TierSchG §17 zu begründen!

Ein Verstoß gegen §12 LFischG M-V wäre lediglich eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, siehe §26(13) eben da!




Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ist denn bei der Razzia irgentwas gefunden worden?
> Etwa Beweise für Sado-Maso-Spiele mit minderjährigen Fischen?



Inwieweit da wirklich eine Razzia stattfand, wissen wir doch gar nicht!


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Was sollen den die Verbände prüfen? Wenn der "Verdächtige" Hilfe braucht, ob finanziell oder sonstwie, sollte er sich schleunigst bei seinem Landesverband melden. Ist das erfolgt? Wurde ihm Hilfe verweigert?
> *Um wem handelt es sich konkret?*



Bei wem die Durchsuchung erfolgte steht im Bericht. 

https://www.lav-mv.de/mitteilungen.php

Horst Stark

Als DAFV Referent, DSAV Vorsitzender wird es Dir sicherlich leicht fallen beim LFV MV vorstellig zu werden um Informationen zu erhalten.

ich danke dem DAFV und Frau Dr. schon mal vorab für die erfolgreiche Unterstützung, Kontaktaugnahme zur Landesregierung etc. blablabla..


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Was soll der Verband prüfen? Dafür müssen Fakten und Namen auf den Tisch liegen. Hast Du diese? Dann ran damit.



„Wenn solcher Anzeige in so überbordender Art und Weise nachgegangen wird, muss ganz klar die Frage der Verhältnismäßigkeit gestellt werden.“, so Axel Pipping. Er fasst zusammen: „Wir lehnen diese Treibjagd, die als unnötige Zurschaustellung erscheint, strikt ab. *Wir prüfen derzeit*, in welcher Form unseren beteiligten Mitgliedern geholfen werden kann.“


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Was soll der Verband prüfen? Dafür müssen Fakten und Namen auf den Tisch liegen. Hast Du diese? Dann ran damit.



Die Fakten liegen auf dem Tisch, unter dem Tisch liegen sicher noch ein paar Dinge, die nicht öffentlich kommuniziert wurden, aber Fakt ist, dass bei dieser Geschichte ein Landesverband flankiert vom Bundesverband seiner Aufgabe als Interessenvertretung gerecht zu werden hat und seine Anwälte und seine PR-Leute von der Kette lassen muß, sofern er da vernünftig aufgestellt ist!


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Die Fakten liegen auf dem Tisch, unter dem Tisch liegen sicher noch ein paar Dinge, die nicht öffentlich kommuniziert wurden, aber Fakt ist, dass bei dieser Geschichte ein Landesverband flankiert vom Bundesverband seiner Aufgabe als Interessenvertretung gerecht zu werden hat und seine Anwälte und seine PR-Leute von der Kette lassen muß, sofern er da vernünftig aufgestellt ist!


Ok, dann schick mir bitte mal den Namen und einen Verbindung zu, wie man mit den Mann in Kontakt treten kann. Bitte als PN.


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bei wem die Durchsuchung erfolgte steht im Bericht.
> 
> https://www.lav-mv.de/mitteilungen.php
> 
> ...


 Gut, dann ist der LV MV ja dran. Da müssen ja jetzt nicht 5 LV,s gleichzeitig zur Hilfe eilen. Liegt in der Zuständigkeit von MV.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Ok, dann schick mir bitte mal den Namen und einen Verbindung zu, wie man mit den Mann in Kontakt treten kann. Bitte als PN.




Wieso dir?


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Die Fakten liegen auf dem Tisch, unter dem Tisch liegen sicher noch ein paar Dinge, die nicht öffentlich kommuniziert wurden, aber Fakt ist, dass bei dieser Geschichte ein Landesverband flankiert vom Bundesverband seiner Aufgabe als Interessenvertretung gerecht zu werden hat und seine Anwälte und seine PR-Leute von der Kette lassen muß, sofern er da vernünftig aufgestellt ist!




Im Grunde müssen sich ALLE LFV solidarisch zeigen und Unterstützen.

Denn es betrifft ALLE wenn hier ein Urteil Verstoß gegen das TSG getroffen wird.

Jedes kleine Gemeinschaftsfischen mit oder ohne Ehrengaben, Einladung etc.

*„Die grundsätzliche Einschätzung der Staatsanwaltschaft ist, dass die  Organisatoren sich mit der Ausschreibung auf jeden Fall einer Straftat  schuldig gemacht haben”, sagte Behördensprecherin Maureen Wiechmann. Für  sie habe ohne Zweifel das Wettangeln mit anschließender Feier im  Vordergrund gestanden.*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Du hast dieses Papier immer noch nicht gelesen, oder? Wirklich nichts davon steht da drin!
> 
> Da geht es u.a. um die Abgrenzung Wettfischen/Gemeinschaftsfischen. Vielleicht liest du das erst einmal verstehend, bevor du dagegen schießt oder gar verhindern willst, dass das hier aufgeführt wird, da stehen brauchbare Definitionen für die Legitimation dieser Veranstaltung drin!



Oh man...Dann jetzt für Dich noch einmal deutlich!


Quelle: http://www.dafv.de/files/Ordnungen/...emeinschaftsfischen_Empfehlungen_20141115.pdf

_"In Abgrenzung  zu  erlaubten  Gemeinschaftsfischen  sind  verbotene Wettfischen  fischereiliche Veranstaltungen,  die  durch  Wettbewerbscharakter  geprägt sind.  Dazu  gehören ,  wenn  nicht  das  Landesrechtet was anderes regelt:
a) ein weiterführender Charakter der Veranstaltung (Qualifikation),
__b) eine wirtschaftliche Zielrichtung der Veranstaltung (z.B. Tombolafischen)"_

Diese Formulierung ist aus dem Erlass des BMF in Bezug auf die Gemeinnützigkeit (Abgabenordnung) und spielt überhaupt keine Rolle in diesem Fall oder grundsätzlich in MVP! Dort sind Wettangeln mit Verwertung erlaubt per Gesetz. Verstehst Du es jetzt? Du kannst jetzt natürlich auch vom ersten Flug zum Mond ein paar links einführen, die passen dann ähnlich gut zum Thema. Noch einmal deutlich: wenn den Blödsinn hier jemand liest, denkt er doch, dass Wettfischen verboten ist und versteht die Aufregung nicht. Wettfischen ist in MVP - da liegt Warnemünde - per Gesetz erlaubt. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein...
 



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wieso wird denn hier immer auf dem Landesfischereigesetz rumgeritten?  Die Anzeige der Peta und die folgenden Repressalien sind einzig mit  einem Verstoß gegen das TierSchG §17 zu begründen!
> 
> Ein Verstoß gegen §12 LFischG M-V wäre lediglich eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, siehe §26(13) eben da!



Auch da liegt ein Denkfehler vor werter Kollege! Die hätten Anzeigen können was sie wollen. Dann wird zwar ein Ermittlungsverfahren eingeleitet nach §17 TSG, jedoch muss geprüft werden, ob dieser überhaupt zutreffend ist. Das prüft nicht PETA, sondern die Staatsanwaltschaft. Dazu hätte dann ein Blick in das LFischG ausgreicht, um festzustellen, dass hier maximal ein Verstoß gegen den §12 - also eine OWi  - vorgelegen hätte. Somit wurde hier in meinen Augen der Rechtspflicht nicht ausreichend Beachtung geschenkt.

Wenn bei mir im Dorf drei schwarzhaarige Männer mit Bärten auf einer Bank sitzen und ich eine Anzeige wegen "Gründung einer terroristischen Vereinigung" stelle, läuft doch auch nicht sofort das MEK oder die GSG9 los, sondern es wrd erst einmal geprüft, ob der Tatverdacht zutreffend ist. Jetzt komme ich wieder auf meine behördliche Genehmigung der Veranstaltung zurück, denn die spielt hier eine ziemlich große Rolle wie man sieht.  



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Inwieweit da wirklich eine Razzia stattfand, wissen wir doch gar nicht!



Du nicht, aber ich. Denn ich habe mit beiden Betroffenen an den Tag telefoniert und kenne Abläufe, Hintergründe und sogar die formellen Fehler....


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Im Grunde müssen sich ALLE LFV solidarisch zeigen und Unterstützen.
> 
> Denn es betrifft ALLE wenn hier ein Urteil Verstoß gegen das TSG getroffen wird.
> 
> ...


 Davon gehe ich aus, dass sich hier alle LV,s solidarisch zeigen. Und der LV MV hat ja auch so reagiert wie es sein sollte.


----------



## gründler (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Da müssen ja jetzt nicht 5 LV,s gleichzeitig zur Hilfe eilen. Liegt in der Zuständigkeit von MV.



Alle LV's haben sich Einheitlich gegen sowas zu Positionieren und nicht was inter.mich was der andere macht,das ist es nämlich was uns so Angreifbar macht,keine Einheitliche Linie.

Und die Gegner spielen mit unserer Angst,sie wissen ja das nichts kommen wird.

Nach jeder Anzeige hat der BV so schnell wie möglich zu reagieren.........und was kommt???? Genau.....


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Oh man...Dann jetzt für Dich noch einmal deutlich!
> 
> 
> Quelle: http://www.dafv.de/files/Ordnungen/...emeinschaftsfischen_Empfehlungen_20141115.pdf
> ...


Na dann kläre uns doch hier mal auf zu Hintergründen und Abläufen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Und der LV MV hat ja auch so reagiert wie es sein sollte.



Prüfen ist "wie es sein sollte"? |rolleyes


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



gründler schrieb:


> Alle LV's haben sich Einheitlich gegen sowas zu Positionieren und nicht was inter.mich was der andere macht,das ist es nämlich was uns so Angreifbar macht,keine Einheitliche Linie.
> 
> Und die Gegner spielen mit unserer Angst,sie wissen ja das nichts kommen wird.
> 
> Nach jeder Anzeige hat der BV so schnell wie möglich zu reagieren.........und was kommt???? Genau.....



 Einfach mal das Ding vom LV MV lesen. Bist Du erst dann beruhig wenn 20 wortgleiche Erklärungen der LV,s vorliegen?


----------



## Dooser75 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



mefofänger schrieb:


> guck mal die leute an, die hinter solch einem P...stand stehen. die eine hälfte g.... weltverbesserer und die andere hälfte anhänger der bunthaar fraktion. also beides parteien die mit möglichst wenig arbeit möglichst viele vorteile für sich haben wollen.#d#d#d
> mit solchen aktionen versuchen die wieder mal medien wirksam mehr spenden zusammeln, und gleich zeitig senden die ein zeichen das man jeden unterstützer von angel befürwortern ärger will.



Was bitteschön ist eine Bunthaar-Fraktion?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Na dann kläre uns doch hier mal auf zu Hintergründen und Abläufen...



Warum sollte ich das tun? Wenn man mir etwas vertraulich mitteilt, schreibe ich das nicht ins Internet. Dafür hast Du sciherlich Verständnis.

Ich habe diesen Vermerk nur angeführt, um zu zeigen, dass ich nicht ohne Grund auf manchen Dingen hier rumreite...

Und nicht um ein Bienchen zu erhalten


----------



## raubangler (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ...
> Wieso wird denn hier immer auf dem Landesfischereigesetz rumgeritten? Die Anzeige der Peta und die folgenden Repressalien sind einzig mit einem Verstoß gegen das TierSchG §17 zu begründen!
> ...



§12 wird aber auch von PETA direkt erwähnt:
https://www.peta.de/peta-zeigt-70-b...dacht-auf-verstoss-gegen-das-tierschutzgesetz

Die wollen wohl auf Nummer sicher gehen und machen das zweigleisig.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Einfach mal das Ding vom LV MV lesen. Bist Du erst dann beruhig wenn 20 wortgleiche Erklärungen der LV,s vorliegen?



papier ist geduldig. Hier muss jetzt nicht eine Presseerklärung nach der anderen raus. 
Hier muss nun Druck auf die Politik und Richter gemacht werden.


----------



## gründler (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Hatte ich schon die tage per mail gelesen...

Einheitliches Vorgehen gegen Gegner...was daran so schwer zu verstehen????

Bleibt aber nur ein Traum ich weiß,dafür sind die Ansichten zu verschieden,nicht umsonst Schei...ein Verein mal gern nen anderen an,oder LV''s pinkeln sich gegenseitig....etc.

Schade....


----------



## raubangler (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, man war bei der Durchsuchung eher an der Adressen/Daten der Teilnehmer interessiert, um sie im Nachgang alle einzeln zu verknacken!
> ...



Klar.
Angezeigt wurden ja auch die 70 Teilnehmer:

https://www.peta.de/peta-zeigt-70-b...dacht-auf-verstoss-gegen-das-tierschutzgesetz


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich das tun? Wenn man mir etwas vertraulich mitteilt, schreibe ich das nicht ins Internet. Dafür hast Du sciherlich Verständnis.
> 
> Ich habe diesen Vermerk nur angeführt, um zu zeigen, dass ich nicht ohne Grund auf manchen Dingen hier rumreite...
> 
> Und nicht um ein Bienchen zu erhalten


Na entweder geht es alle Angler an oder wir bleiben bei dem vertraulichen...
Also sollen die LV,s sich gefälligst klar öffentlich (auch im Internet) positionieren...um was es aber so richtig geht, bleibt lieber vertraulich und sollte nicht ins Internet.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> wir bleiben bei dem vertraulichen...



#6 Hast Du Dir ja selbst beantwortet....


----------



## smithie (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



gründler schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon die tage per mail gelesen...
> 
> Einheitliches Vorgehen gegen Gegner...was daran so schwer zu verstehen????
> 
> ...


Es wird doch wohl reichen, wenn ein LV schreibt, dass sie prüfen! 
Tun sie das eigentlich immer noch?


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



smithie schrieb:


> Es wird doch wohl reichen, wenn ein LV schreibt, dass sie prüfen!
> Tun sie das eigentlich immer noch?


 ja..die prüfen das vertraulich....


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Gut, dann ist der LV MV ja dran. Da müssen ja jetzt nicht 5 LV,s gleichzeitig zur Hilfe eilen. Liegt in der Zuständigkeit von MV.



erschreckend, wie hier föderale Strukturen genutzt werden, um den schwarzen Peter zu verschieben.


----------



## hanzz (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> ja..die prüfen das vertraulich....



Jo. So lange stillschweigend im Hinterkämmerchen warten, bis sich der Betroffene meldet ?, während sich die mediale Präsenz von PETA in vielen Köpfen festsetzt.

Es geht doch nicht nur darum, im Einzelfall Hilfe anzubieten (m.E. muss das proaktiv und nicht reaktiv passieren), sondern auch sich breit gegen die Absichten von PETA aufzustellen.
Und dazu gehört umgehend eine Stellungnahme in der Öffentlichkeit. PETA lacht sich wie immer kaputt und weiß ganz genau, dass sie keinen Gegenwind zu erwarten haben.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



bastido schrieb:


> So sieht es aus hanzz und wenn man sich medial halt völlig ins Abseits gestellt hat, dann nimmt eben auch keiner Notiz von einer im übrigen auch gleichlautenden PM auf den eigenen Hompages. Man muß nicht uns Angler davon überzeugen, dass Petra scheixxe ist sondern die Öffentlichkeit, s.h. Anglerdemo Sat1, NDR, Bild und co.



So?

https://www.focus.de/regional/meckl...eta-zeigt-bootswettfischer-an_id_8379167.html

|supergri


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

sie prüfen sorgfältig, welchen Schleim sie nehmen sollen, um der Öffentlichkeit mitzuteilen, dass man so etwas nicht schön findet


----------



## raubangler (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



bastido schrieb:


> ...
> Man muß nicht uns Angler davon überzeugen, dass Petra scheixxe ist sondern die Öffentlichkeit, s.h. Anglerdemo Sat1, NDR, Bild und co.



Na ja, es ist ja nicht nur PETA.

Hier ein Verband mit 800.000 Mitglieder:
https://www.tierschutzbund.de/information/hintergrund/artenschutz/fische/angeln/

Und dann kommen ja noch die üblichen Verdächtigen, wie NABU etc. hinzu.

Eigentlich kann man froh sein, dass momentan nur PETA scharf schießt.

Man kann auch schlafende Hunde wecken...


----------



## Windelwilli (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



raubangler schrieb:


> Na ja, es ist ja nicht nur PETA.
> 
> Hier ein Verband mit 800.000 Mitglieder:
> https://www.tierschutzbund.de/information/hintergrund/artenschutz/fische/angeln/
> ...


 
Ich denke man muss Petra nur ordentlich zeigen wo der Frosch die Locken hat. Und das so kräftig, dass die anderen nicht mal dran denken zu laden.....

Diese "...und so halte auch die andre Wange hin"- Taktik ist genau falsch.
Angriff wäre hier in der Tat die beste Verteidigung.


----------



## MS aus G (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Ich hoffe mal es kommt für die "beschuldigten" Angler/Organisatoren nicht all zu schlimm!!! Am besten für und alle, wäre natürlich ein Freispruch!!!

Aber mal als Anregung für die LV´s und den BV:

Es werden ja, wie jedes Jahr, zumindest in meinem Verein, wieder die ganzen Aufräumaktionen der Ufer stattfinden!!!

Kann man das nicht mal viel, viel öffentlicher Präsentieren???

Wer räumt denn die Ufer auf?

Von irgendwelchen Naturschützern/-rechtlern habe ich in der Richtung, zumindest bei mir, noch nie etwas gesehen!!!

Wer soll denn die Ufer aufräumen, wenn wir immer mehr ausgesperrt werden???

Über kurz oder lang würden nämlich ihre auch so geliebten Tiere zwischen alten Autoreifen und Plastikflaschen leben müssen!!! 

Natürlich kann nicht von jedem Verein ein Bericht in den Medien kommen!!!

Aber es wird doch zumindest ein Projekt pro LV geben den man groß rausputzen kann!!! Dann vom BV nach Abschluss nochmal aggressiv zusammenfassend berichten!!! (Wo waren denn die Petra´s/NABUisten/...??? Wir Angler haben den Dreck weggeräumt!!! Was machen denn die Naturisten so, außer immer mehr Menschen/Angler aus der Natur aussperren zu wollen!!!)

Das bringt uns beim Angeln selbst zwar nicht weiter, wäre aber in der nichtangelnden Bevölkerung eine, wie ich finde, gute PR!!! 

Es kommt mir nämlich so vor, das man denkt: Wir Angler würden nur Nehmen, aber das wir auch sehr, sehr viel Geben, davon hört/liest man, in meinen Augen, viel zu wenig!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal es kommt für die "beschuldigten" Angler/Organisatoren nicht all zu schlimm!!! Am besten für und alle, wäre natürlich ein Freispruch!!!
> 
> Aber mal als Anregung für die LV´s und den BV:
> 
> ...



Jupp und das nistkästen bauen öffentlich präsentieren...

Hallo? Wir sind Angler..
Warum nicht Angeln öffentlich präsentieren?

|uhoh:

Thema Angelverbotszonen...
Wo regen sich die LFV und DAFV? Nix im Fernsehn, nix in den Medien..

Wenn die in den Medien stehen muss man was vom scharf anbraten lesen.

Der DSAV war Ausrichter eines CIPS Veranstaltung.
kam da irgendwas in den Medien?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



raubangler schrieb:


> Man kann auch schlafende Hunde wecken...



Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass die anderen schlafen? 

Wir werden in 20 Jahren nicht mehr angeln und das wissen die...

Die sparen sich ihre Kräfte für echte GEGNER!


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich denke man muss Petra nur ordentlich zeigen wo der Frosch die Locken hat. Und das so kräftig, dass die anderen nicht mal dran denken zu laden.....
> 
> Diese "...und so halte auch die andre Wange hin"- Taktik ist genau falsch.
> Angriff wäre hier in der Tat die beste Verteidigung.



 Mhmm...die Forderung " man muss mal" kommt dann von Leute die in keinen Verband sind. OT aus.

 Ich denke, man wird es nicht schaffen,  Petra mundtot zu machen. Dazu gibt es immer wieder Fanatiker, die sich vor den Karren von denen spannen lassen. Zuletzt hat sich ja "Akte X" für die ausgezogen. Da geht's ja gegen alle und jeden...vom Zirkus bis zur Pelzindustrie. Und das seit Jahren. Wichtiger ist es denen Leuten zu helfen die über Anzeigen schikaniert werden (um mehr geht es nicht).


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Mhmm...die Forderung " man muss mal" kommt dann von Leute die in keinen Verband sind. OT aus.
> 
> Ich denke, man wird es nicht schaffen,  Petra mundtot zu machen. Dazu gibt es immer wieder Fanatiker, die sich vor den Karren von denen spannen lassen. Zuletzt hat sich ja "Akte X" für die ausgezogen. Da geht's ja gegen alle und jeden...vom Zirkus bis zur Pelzindustrie. Und das seit Jahren. Wichtiger ist es denen Leuten zu helfen die über Anzeigen schikaniert werden (um mehr geht es nicht).



Nö, man muss Gegendruck erzeugen.
Immer wieder gegen die Gemeinnützigkeit vorgehen.
Anzeigen wegen Verleumdung etc. stellen (kostet nix)
Mit Passivität erreicht man nichts.

Desweiteren eine bessere breite Öffentlichkeitsarbeit betreiben.

Mit LFV welche nur Pachtverträge jedes jahr neu aushandeln sicherlich nicht machbar.

Schlaue LFV pachten für 10 Jahre oder mehr und nicht nur für 1 Jahr.
Dann hat man auch Zeit für andere Dinge.

Ich finde es extrem bemerkenswert wie das Anglerdemo Team innerhalb von kürzester Zeit es schafft die Bundeskanzlerin persönlich auf die Angelverbote anzusprechen, in den Medien (leider eher nur regional)  vertreten sind. 
Es schaffen verschiedenste Interessengruppen Touristik etc. an einem Tisch zu bringen.
In der Lage sind die Argumente der Politik sachlich und FACHLICH widerlegen können.

Dies aus einem Antrieb heraus weil die LFV nichts machen..
Frau Dr. mit ihrer Busenfreundin Rodust eher Kaffee schlürft statt für Angler etc. zu kämpfen.

Und dann liest man mal wieder das SH Forum, liest einen Vollborn.....da vergeht einem alles.


----------



## MS aus G (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Von Nistkästen war nicht die Rede!!!

Natürlich sind wir Angler!!! Ich glaube nur nicht, das wir in der Öffentlichkeit positiv wahrgenommen werden, durch abstechen von Fischen, was wir ja in vielen Fällen machen müssten!!!

Dafür müssten erstmal Gesetze/Verordnungen geändert werden, um die wirkliche Faszination des Angelns zeigen zu können/dürfen!!! 

Das ist doch eigentlich unser größtes Problem, das wir (meist) nicht selbst entscheiden dürfen, was mit unserem Fang passieren darf!!! 

Aber um erstmal einen kleinen positiven Aspekt in die Medien zu bringen, wäre das ein Anfang!!! 

Momentan sind wir doch in den Medien "Schwerverbrecher"!!!

"Oh sieh mal an, schon wieder eine Anzeige gegen Angler!!!" 
(Freispruch, Verfahren eingestellt! Interessiert doch keinen!)

"Da muss doch irgendwas dran sein!!!"

Und dann immer und immer wieder das Geschwafel, mit dem Schmerzempfinden: Es ist zu vermuten,...! Wenn Fische schreien könnten,...! Alles nur bla bla, aber immer wieder sehr wirksam eingesetzt! 

Und von unserer Seite kommt, da nie was gegen!!!

Was soll denn ein "Nichtangler" glauben??? Wir Angler sind die "Bösen"!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Windelwilli (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Mhmm...die Forderung " man muss mal" kommt dann von Leute die in keinen Verband sind. OT aus.



Macht das einen Unterschied? #c
Der Verband will Kohle von mir und macht nix. 

Ich selber kann nichts machen. Aber ich kann mein Geld z.B. Anglerdemo geben, denn da weiß ich das, und was die machen!


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Schlaue LFV pachten für 10 Jahre oder mehr und nicht nur für 1 Jahr.
> Dann hat man auch Zeit für andere Dinge.



Hallo,

ich weiß ja nicht, wie das in anderen Bundesländern ist, aber bei uns in Bayern muss ein Pachtvertrag auf *mindestens* zehn Jahre abgeschlossen werden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Glauben ist nicht Wissen.
Man sollte es mal versuchen.
Aber es wird ja nicht mal versucht.

Musst ja nicht abstechen, C&R 

Es sollte aber endlichmal klar sein, wir sind Angler und nicht von der Müllabfuhr oder Nistkästenbauer etc..






MS aus G schrieb:


> Von Nistkästen war nicht die Rede!!!
> 
> Natürlich sind wir Angler!!! Ich glaube nur nicht, das wir in der Öffentlichkeit positiv wahrgenommen werden, durch abstechen von Fischen, was wir ja in vielen Fällen machen müssten!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## mefofänger (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal es kommt für die "beschuldigten" Angler/Organisatoren nicht all zu schlimm!!! Am besten für und alle, wäre natürlich ein Freispruch!!!
> 
> Aber mal als Anregung für die LV´s und den BV:
> 
> ...


:m:m:m


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich weiß ja nicht, wie das in anderen Bundesländern ist, aber bei uns in Bayern muss ein Pachtvertrag auf *mindestens* zehn Jahre abgeschlossen werden.
> 
> ...



Ich habe durch die Blume einen Kollegen angesprochen.
Welcher meinte sein LFV müsste jedes Jahr neue Pachtverträge verhandeln.


----------



## mefofänger (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Macht das einen Unterschied? #c
> Der Verband will Kohle von mir und macht nix.
> 
> Ich selber kann nichts machen. Aber ich kann mein Geld z.B. Anglerdemo geben, denn da weiß ich das, und was die machen!


:m:vik::q


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich habe durch die Blume einen Kollegen angesprochen.
> Welcher meinte sein LFV müsste jedes Jahr neue Pachtverträge verhandeln.


In Sachsen Mindestlaufzeit von 13 Jahren...aber die laufen ja nicht gemeinsam aus....deshalb ist so was Tagesgeschäft...


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> In Sachsen Mindestlaufzeit von 13 Jahren...aber die laufen ja nicht gemeinsam aus....deshalb ist so was Tagesgeschäft...



365 Verpächter?

Hut ab..

jetzt mal Scherz beiseite...

irgendwas stimmt mit Deiner Argumentation nicht.
Du bist in 3 Verbänden... Sachsen, DSAV und DAFV.
Und sicherlich noch einen Posten im Angelverein...

Und bist extrem mit Pachtverträge aushandeln eingespannt.

Warum konzentriert man sich nicht auf eins und macht dies dann richtig?


----------



## Windelwilli (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



bastido schrieb:


> Wenn die in meinem Sinne agieren würden, würde ich da auch alleine aus Unterstützung eintreten...



So ist es. Dann wäre ich auch wieder mit dabei.


----------



## smithie (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Mhmm...die Forderung " man muss mal" kommt dann von Leute die in keinen Verband sind. OT aus.
> 
> Ich denke, man wird es nicht schaffen,  Petra mundtot zu machen. Dazu gibt es immer wieder Fanatiker, die sich vor den Karren von denen spannen lassen. Zuletzt hat sich ja "Akte X" für die ausgezogen. Da geht's ja gegen alle und jeden...vom Zirkus bis zur Pelzindustrie. Und das seit Jahren. Wichtiger ist es denen Leuten zu helfen die über Anzeigen schikaniert werden (um mehr geht es nicht).


Warum wohl immer weniger Leute im Verband sind? #h
Unser Verein ist zumindest ausgetreten, da es keine erkennbare Leistung gab und wir das Glück haben, von keinem Gewässerpool-Zwang abhängig zu sein.

@mundtot machen: muss ja nicht das Ziel sein. 
Das Ziel kann aber sein, gezielt auf Missstände, falsche Verdächtigungen, massenweiße ungerechtfertigte Anzeigen etc. pp. aufmerksam zu machen.



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> In Sachsen Mindestlaufzeit von 13 Jahren...aber die laufen ja nicht gemeinsam aus....deshalb ist so was Tagesgeschäft...


Du willst ja jetzt nicht ernsthaft damit argumentieren, dass die Verbände so viel zu tun haben, weil die jeden Tag Pachtverträge verlängern müssen.
Die Broschüre heißt "Angeln in 1000 Seen".
Beteiligt sind 5 Verbände, also jeder im Schnitt 200. Angenommen, die verteilen sich gleichmäßig über 13 Jahre, muss ich mich pro Jahr um 15 Verträge kümmern...




MS aus G schrieb:


> Natürlich sind wir Angler!!! Ich glaube nur  nicht, das wir in der Öffentlichkeit positiv wahrgenommen werden, durch  abstechen von Fischen, was wir ja in vielen Fällen machen  müssten!!!


Niemand wird darüber nachdenken, einen Film über das waidgerechte Töten von Fischen zu machen.

Aber man könnte daran denken, einen Film über das geilste Hobby der Welt zu machen, das wir alle mit Freude betreiben!
(sorry für's wording klauen ).


----------



## kati48268 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass die anderen schlafen?
> 
> Wir werden in 20 Jahren nicht mehr angeln und das wissen die...
> 
> Die sparen sich ihre Kräfte für echte GEGNER!


So sieht es momentan wohl aus.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



smithie schrieb:


> Niemand wird darüber nachdenken, einen Film über das waidgerechte Töten von Fischen zu machen.
> 
> Aber man könnte daran denken, einen Film über das geilste Hobby der Welt zu machen, das wir alle mit Freude betreiben!
> (sorry für's wording klauen ).



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zO_LrQEA-WE



Ein Film über das geilste Hobby der Welt!


----------



## MS aus G (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Sorry Lars, erstmal ein toller Beitrag, super!!!

Jetzt das große *ABER*!

*Sowas, erwarte ich von unserem, BV!!!
* Oder zumindest von Eurem LV, wenn denen, in diesen (schweren) Zeiten, noch irgendwas an uns Anglern liegen sollte!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



bastido schrieb:


> Lars, da fehlt aber „the red bag unlimited“.:m



Da habe ich etwas gebraucht, um den zu verstehen :vik:#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> https://www.focus.de/regional/meckl...eta-zeigt-bootswettfischer-an_id_8379167.html



Einfach zu wenig Zeichen zur Verfügung .

Mal gucken, ob sich der Focus dazu Gedanken macht...


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Einfach zu wenig Zeichen zur Verfügung .
> 
> Mal gucken, ob sich der Focus dazu Gedanken macht...



Danke für die Mühe, aber das sich bei dem Drecksblättchen dafür irgend jemand interessiert glaube ich nicht?
Focus ist neben der Bild so ziemlich das Übelste was die deutsche Presselandschaft zu bieten hat!

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Wird aber gelesen....


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> einfach zu wenig zeichen zur verfügung .
> 
> Mal gucken, ob sich der focus dazu gedanken macht...



#6#6#6#6#6

Vom DSAV, DAFV oder LFV dazu leider nix zu lesen.


----------



## smithie (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> #6#6#6#6#6
> 
> Vom DSAV, DAFV oder LFV dazu leider nix zu lesen.


An die hat sich auch niemand der Betroffenen gewandt und um die Abgabe eines Kommens gebeten


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Warum auch.

Die kennen das nicht.......wenn man sich die Nasenhaare ab-brechen kann, bei der Kälte ;-))


----------



## kati48268 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Verband'ler bei der Interessenvertretung seiner Angler.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Ich hatte heute ein langes Gespräch mit meinem Sohn (Papa/Sohn Gespräch halt) und zitierte Bertolt Brecht "Wo Recht zu Unrecht wird, wird Widerstand zur Pflicht". Er guckte mich an und fragte, warum das nicht das Motto für Anglerdemo sei.

Ich habe jetzt ein wenig nachgedacht und eigentlich passt das doch zu 100% auf unser Hobby...

Das musste ich mal einschieben- das passt in diesem Fall genauso wie bei uns im Fehmarnbelt.


----------



## JottU (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Ganz dünnes Eis, auf das ihr euch begeben würdet mit dem Spruch. Kann man auch schnell in eine Ecke gedrängt werden in die man bestimmt nicht hingehören will. Egal ob das nun Brecht, ein Papst, Goethe oder sonstwer das gesagt hat.

Zitat:
" stellt man erstaunt fest, dass dem unbekannten Erfinder dieser Weisheit offenbar eine Universalparole gelungen ist. Den Spruch kann jeder brauchen, egal ob es gegen Atomkraftwerke, Abtreibung, Ausländer, Ausländerhasser, Abgabenordnung, Asylrecht – mal nur für den Buchstaben A – oder was auch immer gehen soll. Selbst die NPD hat den Spruch schon eingesetzt. Gerade die, bei denen verfassungsfeindliche Ziele Programm sind. Erstaunlich, wenn die Braunen sich auf Brecht berufen – vielleicht wissen die ja, von wem das Zitat wirklich ist. Auch bei der AfD wird der Spruch verwendet. Aber auch auf jeder anderen anständigen Anti-Irgendwas-Demo sieht man das Banner."


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

.....erinner Dich an deinen konfomanten spruch...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



JottU schrieb:


> Ganz dünnes Eis, auf das ihr euch begeben würdet mit dem Spruch. Kann man auch schnell in eine Ecke gedrängt werden in die man bestimmt nicht hingehören will. Egal ob das nun Brecht, ein Papst, Goethe oder sonstwer das gesagt hat.
> 
> Zitat:
> " stellt man erstaunt fest, dass dem unbekannten Erfinder dieser Weisheit offenbar eine Universalparole gelungen ist. Den Spruch kann jeder brauchen, egal ob es gegen Atomkraftwerke, Abtreibung, Ausländer, Ausländerhasser, Abgabenordnung, Asylrecht – mal nur für den Buchstaben A – oder was auch immer gehen soll. Selbst die NPD hat den Spruch schon eingesetzt. Gerade die, bei denen verfassungsfeindliche Ziele Programm sind. Erstaunlich, wenn die Braunen sich auf Brecht berufen – vielleicht wissen die ja, von wem das Zitat wirklich ist. Auch bei der AfD wird der Spruch verwendet. Aber auch auf jeder anderen anständigen Anti-Irgendwas-Demo sieht man das Banner."



Klar kann man sich Zitate rauspicken (Du hättest übrigens rechtlich korrekt die Quelle "theeuropean" angeben müssen), aber ich könnte Dir jetzt auch den Bund der Steuerzahler nennen. Denn auch die haben diesen Spruch verwendet .

Ich bin ja bekannt für populistische und provokative Äußerungen und mediale Aufmerksamkeit ist doch nicht so schlecht. Wenn man uns über dieses Zitat in die Medien bringt und dabei unseren Kampf/ unsere Klage gegen die Bundesregierung mit den dazugehörigen Hintergrundinformationen einer breiten Öffentichkeit zugänglich macht- ja ist das dann nicht ein Marketing- Kracher?

Nein, soweit wird es nicht kommen. Der Zusammenhang steht in meinen Augen auch nicht für den Kampf der AFD oder Linksextremisten gegen das System, sondern weil das Wort "Widerstand" in den Fokus rückt. Widerstand im Zusammenhang mit Extremisten ist sicherlich kritisch, allerdings sind wir eher Aktivisten, die juristische Mittel einsetzen, um Unrecht zu beseitigen!

Jeder der sich mit uns beschäftigt, wird feststelllen, dass wir für unsere Rechte kämpfen- aber mit juristischen Mitteln.


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Die Macht  der Richter darf glauben was er will, bestellt auch den Gutachter selber, nur dieser ist für ihn relevant, Gutachten die anders beigebracht werden muss er nicht einmal ansehen!


----------



## Wollebre (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

in 20 Jahren wäre ich froh es noch zu Fuß zum Fischgeschäft zu schaffen....:q

Schon längst die Konsequenzen aus dem deutschen Dilemma gezogen. Bin in keinem Angelverein mehr und angel nur noch im Ausland. Gut, daher nicht mehr so oft, das aber total entspannt:vik:. Die dortigen Gesetze passen auf einen kleinen Zettel oder gibt gar keine und brauche beim Angeln keinen Juristen neben mir der mich sofort auf eventuelle Fehler korrigiert.... 

Schimpft nicht auf den DAFV. Denkt mal darüber nach wer diese Leute gewählt hat. Und wer hat die Leute gewählt???
Sind doch die die durch die Majorität der Vereinsmitglieder als Vorsitzende gewählt worden sind. Die dann den LV wählen (dürfen). Geht doch in vielen Vereinen so ab "laß das "Opa" XXX machen, ich will nur angeln, alles andere interessiert mich nicht....
Der LV Mensch, (egal wie kompetent er ist oder nicht), darf dann den DAFV Präsi wählen. Die Vergangenheit hat gezeigt das das nur "hochkompetente Leute waren.... 
 Also packt euch an die Nase. Habt das Dilemma selbst verschuldet. Ob ihr euch hier jetzt ausko.... hat nicht mehr Wirkung als wenn irgendwo in Asien ein Sack Reis umfällt.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## willmalwassagen (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

In 20 Jahren ist die GRÜNE Pest bei uns nur noch Geschichte und wir sind wieder zu einem vernünftigen Umgang untereinander und  mit der Natur zurückgekehrt. Deshalb wird in 20 Jahren auch noch geangelt.


----------



## Wegberger (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Hallo,



> In 20 Jahren ist die GRÜNE Pest bei uns nur noch Geschichte und wir sind  wieder zu einem vernünftigen Umgang untereinander und  mit der Natur  zurückgekehrt. Deshalb wird in 20 Jahren auch noch geangelt.


Ja in virtuellen Fischpuffs .... weil Angler in der freien Natur keine Zugangsberechtigung mehr haben werden. Und warum ?

Weil unserer Verbands-Naturschutz-Funktionäre die eigene Sache verraten haben. Blödsinn .... es war bei denen nie unsere Sache.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Oh man...Dann jetzt für Dich noch einmal deutlich!
> 
> 
> Quelle: http://www.dafv.de/files/Ordnungen/...emeinschaftsfischen_Empfehlungen_20141115.pdf
> ...



Hatte ich schon erwähnt, formelle Fehler gab es da mit Sicherheit jede Menge. 75% aller beanstandeten Hausdurchsuchungen werden von Gerichten für unzulässig erklärt.
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn eine hoffentlich erfolgende Prüfung dieses Falls durch einen oder mehrere Anwälte ähnliche Resultate zeitigt.

Davon ab, ich lese hier trotzdem immer nur von zwei Polizisten, die Unterlagen beschlagnahmt haben, eine Razzia sieht anders aus!

http://www.outfox-world.de/news/peta-anzeige-fuehrt-zu-razzia-bei-anglern.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Münster, Würzburg und Warnemünde. Hmmm...Da fällt mir etwas auf. LANDESFischeriegesetze. Aha, da gibt es Unterschiede.

Jetzt komme mir bitte nicht mit dem TSG und darauf bezieht sich mein Einwand zum §12 LFsichG MV (und OWi), denn wie kann etwas verboten sein, wenn es ausdrücklich erlaubt ist?

Deine Interpretation - gerade in Bezug auf Bayern oder NRW - interessiert da herzich wenig, denn es geht weiterhin um MVP und das dortige LFischG. Hättest Du das verstanden, würdest Du hier nicht immer auf Urteile von irgendwelchen Amtsgerichten verweisen. Da spielt hier eher eine untergeordnete Rolle.

Du kennst den Erlass vom BMF? Ich gebe Dir dahingehend recht, dass ich nicht weiß, wer die Formulierung als erster gewählt hat. Meine Vermutung beruht einzig auf der Chronologie...

Das war jetzt aus Zeitmangel eine Kurzfassung, sorry!


----------



## Trollegrund (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Ich war bei dem Event dabei und das aus einem einzigen Grund. Um Flagge zu zeigen für die DGzRS. Es wurden an dem Tag weit über 1200 Euro für die Seenotretter gespendet und noch am selben Abend an ein Besatzungsmitglied der "Arkona" übergeben. Nur wenige Stunden nach dem Event hatte die Arkona einen scharfen Seenot Einsatz und ein Seemann konnte erfolgreich an Land gebracht werden. Es ist ist ein gutes Gefühl das wir einen Teil zur Finanzierung der Einsätze beitragen konnten. Den was viele nicht wissen, die Seenotrettung an deutschen Küsten mit über 2000 Einsätzen PRO Jahr ist kein staatliches Unternehmen und wird durch freiwillige Zuwendungen finanziert. Jetzt kann jeder grübeln was so ein Kreutzer pro Stunde an Kraftstoff verbraucht oder ein Werftaufenthalt kostet usw usw usw..... ohne Spenden kommt auf See niemand! Und wir haben an dem Tag zumindest einen kleinen Teil dazu beigetragen das irgendwo eine Familie aufatmen kann und einem Menschen geholfen werden konnte. Die Hausdurchsuchungen haben tatsächlich stattgefunden und zwar bis in die tiefste Privatsphäre. Ein Anruf oder ein Vorladung hätte auch gereicht um an das Gesuchte zu gelangen. Auf meinem Boot wurde nichts gefangen was in Anbetracht der nachfolgenden Handlungen wohl auch gut so ist. Fische fangen stand definitiv an diesem Tag nicht im Vordergrund!


----------



## Ukel (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> Ich war bei dem Event dabei und das aus einem einzigen Grund. Um Flagge zu zeigen für die DGzRS. Es wurden an dem Tag weit über 1200 Euro für die Seenotretter gespendet und noch am selben Abend an ein Besatzungsmitglied der "Arkona" übergeben. Nur wenige Stunden nach dem Event hatte die Arkona einen scharfen Seenot Einsatz und ein Seemann konnte erfolgreich an Land gebracht werden. Es ist ist ein gutes Gefühl das wir einen Teil zur Finanzierung der Einsätze beitragen konnten. Den was viele nicht wissen, die Seenotrettung an deutschen Küsten mit über 2000 Einsätzen PRO Jahr ist kein staatliches Unternehmen und wird durch freiwillige Zuwendungen finanziert. Jetzt kann jeder grübeln was so ein Kreutzer pro Stunde an Kraftstoff verbraucht oder ein Werftaufenthalt kostet usw usw usw..... ohne Spenden kommt auf See niemand! Und wir haben an dem Tag zumindest einen kleinen Teil dazu beigetragen das irgendwo eine Familie aufatmen kann und einem Menschen geholfen werden konnte. Die Hausdurchsuchungen haben tatsächlich stattgefunden und zwar bis in die tiefste Privatsphäre. Ein Anruf oder ein Vorladung hätte auch gereicht um an das Gesuchte zu gelangen. Auf meinem Boot wurde nichts gefangen was in Anbetracht der nachfolgenden Handlungen wohl auch gut so ist. Fische fangen stand definitiv an diesem Tag nicht im Vordergrund!



Super tolle Aktion und nachahmenswert.

 Das Schlimme ist, dass P€TA & Co Menschenleben egal sind, die jubeln ja sogar, wenn ein Bauer vom Bullen totgetrampelt wird und sehen das als natürliche Rache der Natur am Menschen an. #q
https://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/...ot-und-tierschuetzerin-feiert_id_4436717.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm
> 
> Erlass des BMF in Zusammenarbeit mit dem VDSF



Das hast Du aber freundlich formuliert. Der VDSF hat damals die DAV Verbände beim BMF angekackt...



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zum Fischereigesetz und den Urteilen...
> 
> Ausschliessen das sich die Richter in MV auf das Urteil in Münster etc.  beziehen bzw in deren Überlegung einfliessen lassen kann man nicht.
> 
> ...



Ausschließen kann man vor Gericht überhaupt nichts, deshalb habe ich auch von einer "untergeordneten Rolle" geschrieben.

Die Staatsanwaltschaft geht in die Offensive- das lässt nichts gutes erahnen! Denn vermutlich stehen die in der Öffentlichkeit unter Druck und müssen etwas präsentieren.

Fakt ist, dass PETA einmal mehr Aufmerksamkeit erlangt hat. Sieht man ja hier...

Ich hoffe, dass das zuständige Gericht den Fall neutral und unvoreingenommen betrachtet und sich nicht irgendwelche Urteile aus Bayern oder NRW als Vorlage nimmt. Ich würde hier ggf. in die Revision gehen. Auf der anderen Seite werden ja auch Verfahren mangels Tatverdacht eingestellt.

Anzumerken ist jedoch, dass viele Verfahren in der Regel gegen Auflagen gemäß §153 StPO eingestellt werden. Wenn die Straftat jedoch zu zu einer Einstellung führt, kann das öffentliche Interesse nicht so hoch sein. Für mich hat eine Einstellung in der Regel einen faden Beigeschmack.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zu der Genehmigung habe ich bereits etwas geäussert.
> Meiner Meinung nach ist diese nicht relevant.
> Es ist unklar wie die Fischereibehörde diesen Antrag zum Benefizangeln geprüft hat.
> ("Unsere" Fischereibehörde prüft nichts. Die Sache ist in der Regel in 2 Minuten abgehandelt)
> ...



Der Richter ja, aber die Staatsanwaltschaft hätte vorab prüfen können und müssen. Als Bürger darf ich mich übrigens darauf verlassen, dass eine Genehmigung mir etwas erlaubt und der Verwaltungsakt rechtmäßig ist. Ob die ausreichend prüfen, ist mir dabei erst einmal egal. Denn das ist Aufgabe der Behörde und nicht des Antragstellers. Aus diesem Grund wird hier die "Genehmigung" noch eine Rolle spielen. Auch für die Ermittlungen der Staatsanwaltschaft spielt die Genehmigung eine Rolle.

Des Weiteren benötigt man keine Hausdurchsuchung, um die Teilnehmer an der Veranstaltung festzustellen. 

Überlegt doch mal bitte, welche Voraussetzungen für eine Hausdurchsuchung erfüllt sein müssen. In der Regel werden diese Verfahren wie bereits tausendmal erwähnt entweder wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt oder gegen Auflagen. Beides bedeutet erst einmal, dass die Hausdruchsuchung für diese Straftat grundsätzlich als nicht verhältnismäßig einzustufen ist. Eine Hausdurchsuchung ist und bleibt ein Eingriff in die Grundrechte der Betroffenen.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das hast Du aber freundlich formuliert. Der VDSF hat damals die DAV Verbände beim BMF angekackt...
> 
> So kann man es auch nennen.
> Es muss wohl aber nicht nur der VDSF gewesen sein sondern auch einige andere vereine wie ich aus dem Schreiben erlese.
> ...




Wir müssen es abwarten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Richter ja, aber die Staatsanwaltschaft hätte vorab prüfen können  und müssen. Als Bürger darf ich mich übrigens darauf verlassen, dass  eine Genehmigung mir etwas erlaubt und der Verwaltungsakt rechtmäßig  ist.
> 
> Irrtum. Die Judikative arbeitet unabhängig.



Der Richter, aber die Staatsanwaltschaft hätte prüfen müssen. Somit hätte der Richter unabhängig das Ermittlungsverfahren bzw. den Stand der Ermittlungen ebenfalls prüfen müssen. Wenn der Richter unterschreibt, ist er verantwortlich.

Sind die Gerichte eventeull überlastet, zum Beispiel durch Anzeigen von PETA?

Verutlich hast Du aber recht, dass es beim "Du Du Du" bleibt. Bitter, wenn Grundrechte von Bürgern verletzt werden. Rechtsstaat? |kopfkrat


----------



## kati48268 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> In 20 Jahren ist die GRÜNE Pest bei uns nur noch Geschichte und wir sind wieder zu einem vernünftigen Umgang untereinander und  mit der Natur zurückgekehrt. Deshalb wird in 20 Jahren auch noch geangelt.


Dann können wir ja für satte 2 Jahrzehnte auf mind. 60% der "Leistung" der Verbände verzichten, wenn das alles von selbst seinen Gang geht.
Super! :vik:
Stellst du die Anträge, Haupt- & Ehrenämter runterzufahren und entsprechend die Beiträge zu senken?


----------



## kati48268 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

_-Bullshit- Verwechslung, sorry._


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Hallo miteinander



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft geht in die Offensive- das lässt nichts gutes erahnen! Denn vermutlich stehen die in der Öffentlichkeit unter Druck und müssen etwas präsentieren.
> ........
> Ich hoffe, dass das zuständige Gericht den Fall neutral und unvoreingenommen betrachtet ....



Man sollte sich noch einmal an Dr. Arlinghaus und seine wissenschaftliche Untersuchung zur Akzeptanz des Angelns in der Öffentlichkeit rückbesinnen. Wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann ist etwa jeder 4-5 Bürger der Auffassung, dass Angeln etwas Verwerfliches sei und verboten werden sollte. Es gibt absolut keinen Grund anzunehmen, dass diese Auffassung nicht auch bei der Polizei, der Staatsanwaltschaften und bei den Gerichten so vorhanden wäre. 
Und wenn jeder 4-5 Staatsanwalt und Richter den Anglern eins überbraten will, dann sind diese Leute aufgrund ihrer Ausbildung in der Lage, den Anglern mal "auf den Zahn zu fühlen". Wie weit sie dabei gehen (wollen) ist Temperamentssache. Meistens wird am Ende das Verfahren eingestellt. Muss aber nicht so sein.

Dagegen hilft nur, das rechtlich durchzustreiten und darauf vertrauen, dass aufgrund der Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung in der entscheidenden Gerichtinstanz ein Richter/ein Richterkollegium sitzt, das nichts gegen Angler hat.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer geht dieses Risiko als Buhmann der Nation dazustehen ein? 
(Die Gefahr einer krachenden Niederlage besteht ja)


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Hallo



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wer geht dieses Risiko als Buhmann der Nation dazustehen ein?
> (Die Gefahr einer krachenden Niederlage besteht ja)



Von was redest Du? Ist Dir klar, dass bei Anzeigen wie sie die Peta vorbringt, zwingend ein Anfangsverdacht im Sinne des Strafrechts zu bejahen ist und die Staatsanwaltschaft entsprechend erste Ermittlungen einzuleiten hat. Und ab diesem Punkt kann man sehr weit gehen (wenn man das als Staatsanwaltschaft will) ohne nachweislich den Gesetzesrahmen zu verlassen.

Aber ihr könnt hier weiter fantasieren. 

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> In 20 Jahren ist die GRÜNE Pest bei uns nur noch Geschichte und wir sind wieder zu einem vernünftigen Umgang untereinander und  mit der Natur zurückgekehrt. Deshalb wird in 20 Jahren auch noch geangelt.



So ein Statement ist gewagt. Ich gehe eher davon aus, dass die Grünen in 20 Jahren fester Bestandteil konservativer Regierungskoalitionen sein werden, da junge Leute ihre Ansichten dort maßgeblich vertreten sehen. 

Statt also die Hände in den Schoss zu legen und auf ein Wunder zu warten, sollten die Verbände aktive Lobbypolitik betreiben, um Kompromisse zu finden, die entspanntes Angeln für die Masse auch unter grüner Regierungsbeteiligung ermöglichen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



raubangler schrieb:


> Man kann auch schlafende Hunde wecken...



Solange die aufgeweckt an einer kurzen Leine kläffen, kein nennenswertes Drama.

Womit wir wieder beim Jahrelangen wegducken und versagen derer wären,welche die Länge dieser Leine samt Aggro Potential dieser Kläffer hätten beeinflussen MÜSSEN,genau dass aber gnadenlos verpennt und vermurkst haben.

Klare Grenzen aufzeigen! 

Wer das nicht beherzigt und weiter auf Stuhlkreispädagogik und Erziehungstechnisch lächerlich anmutende Dududu Aktionen setzt, darf sich dann aber nicht über weiter fortschreitende Beissattacken wundern.


----------



## hanzz (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Solange die aufgeweckt an einer kurzen Leine kläffen, kein nennenswertes Drama.
> 
> Womit wir wieder beim Jahrelangen wegducken und versagen derer wären,welche die Länge dieser Leine samt Aggro Potential dieser Kläffer hätten beeinflussen MÜSSEN,genau dass aber gnadenlos verpennt und vermurkst haben.
> 
> ...



Der Leinenzwang wurde doch schon längst abgeschafft und im Stuhlkreis wird immer noch gerufen: “Ach, Hunde die bellen, beissen nicht.“

Dass der Arm aber schon bis zur Schulter angefressen ist, merken sie nicht.

Nee, sie schmeissen noch fröhlich mit Leckerlies umher.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Solange die aufgeweckt an einer kurzen Leine kläffen, kein nennenswertes Drama.
> 
> Womit wir wieder beim Jahrelangen wegducken und versagen derer wären,welche die Länge dieser Leine samt Aggro Potential dieser Kläffer hätten beeinflussen MÜSSEN,genau dass aber gnadenlos verpennt und vermurkst haben.
> 
> ...



Inwieweit sich hier Grenzen aufzeigen, wird sich zeigen, aber wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren.

Ich bin gerade bei meinen Eltern in der Lausitz zu Besuch. Hier wurde mit behördlicher Erlaubnis ein Wolf geschossen, der Hunde angegriffen und getötet hat. Jetzt gibt es einen deutschlandweiten Shitstorm von Schützern gegen die betreffende Behörde. Wenn Deutschland diesen Weg mit Unterstützung signifikanter Teile aus der Bevölkerung gehen will, werden das auch die Angler nicht verhindern, aber noch habe ich Hoffnung, dass der Verstand siegt. Und wie gesagt: Wer kämpft kann verlieren, wer nicht kämpft hat verloren.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute ein langes Gespräch mit meinem Sohn (Papa/Sohn Gespräch halt) und zitierte Bertolt Brecht "Wo Recht zu Unrecht wird, wird Widerstand zur Pflicht". Er guckte mich an und fragte, warum das nicht das Motto für Anglerdemo sei.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, aber auch Du schreibst von "kann"! 

Natürlich bringt PETA das TSG ein, damit überhaupt eine Strafverfolgung in Gange kommt. Und natürlich leitet die Staatsanwaltschaft ein Ermittlungsverfahren ein. Doch sollte die Staatsanwaltschaft die Grundrechte beachten und die Verhältnismäßigkeit wahren oder bist Du da anderer Meinung?

Rechtfertigt ein Verstoß gegen das TSG - wie in diesem vorliegendem Fall - einen Eingriff in die Grundrechte eines Menschen, gerade unter Berücksichtigung vergleichbarer Fälle mit Einstellungen von Verfahren oder Freisprüchen? Nein, oder?

Ich denke, dass die Massnahmen der Staatsanwaltschaft der Schwere der Straftat angemessen sein müssen und das hier nicht der Fall ist. Immerhin wurde das MEK nicht hinzugezogen!

Mein Eindruck, das in diesem Fall im Vorfeld nicht gewissenhaft ermittelt wurde, wird durch einen formellen Fehler im Durchsuchsbeschluss verstärkt.

Das sind aber nur meine Phantasien |rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich glaube nicht, dass das Zitat von Brecht ist, wenn doch, dann war er aber ein großer Heuchler.
> Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.
> ...



Nein, ich habe das auch hier falsch formuliert, aber danke für die Richtigstellung. Es ging auch nicht speziell um diesen Satz, sondern um Zitate und deren Ursprung |supergri.


----------



## willmalwassagen (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

ich erlebe gerade, wie sich der Naturschutz in allen Lebenslagen, politischen Gremien und vor allem in der Wirtschaft  zu einem Blockierer von allem entwickelt und der Unmut darüber gravierend zunimmt. Auch die Entscheidungen für Naturschutz werden von einem großen, zunehmenden Teil der Bevölkerung vertändlislos in Frage gestellt. Die haben dermaßen überzogen, das sie inzwischen allen duchweg auf den Sagg gehen. Selbst sehen sie sich auf dem richtigen Weg, alles und jeden zu bevormunden. Die Bevölkerung macht das ein zeitlang mit, dann wird verweigert und dann auch abgewählt.
Und zur Info,ich bin nicht steffen Q und habe keine Ahnung wer das sein soll.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Und zur Info,ich bin nicht steffen Q und habe keine Ahnung wer das sein soll.



Das war wohl eine Verwechslung mit willmalmitreden


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Hallo



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ja, aber auch Du schreibst von "kann"!
> 
> Natürlich bringt PETA das TSG ein, damit überhaupt eine Strafverfolgung in Gange kommt. Und natürlich leitet die Staatsanwaltschaft ein Ermittlungsverfahren ein. Doch sollte die Staatsanwaltschaft die Grundrechte beachten und die Verhältnismäßigkeit wahren oder bist Du da anderer Meinung?
> 
> ...



Ich kenne die konkreten Umstände nicht. Habe aber eine gewisse berufliche Erfahrung und darum komme ich zu der Vermutung, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft all das, was hier als bedenkenswert vorgebracht wird, auch so bedacht hat und nach Abwägung dann so entschieden hat wie berichtet. 

Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat den Weg bewusst so beschritten. Und ich gehe davon aus, dass sie ungeschoren aus der Geschichte raus kommt. Und die Angler unterm Strich einen weiteren Tiefschlag wehstecken müssen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## kati48268 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Offtopic (auch wenn's hier niemanden mehr gibt, der auf so was achtet)_


willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Und zur Info,ich bin nicht steffen Q und habe keine Ahnung wer das sein soll.





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das war wohl eine Verwechslung mit willmalmitreden


Jau, hab ich verwechselt. Entschuldigung!!!


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Davon kann man ausgehen.
Wovon ich aber nicht ausgehen, dass man nun jeden Teilnehmer einen Prozess machen wird.

Das Verfahren  wird mit einer saftigen Zahlung eingestellt werden und oder nur dem Veranstalter wird der Prozess gemacht.

Was ich gefaselt habe ist.
das im Grunde zuviele Verfahren eingestellt werden und man eigentlich mal den Weg der Klage durch gehen sollte.
Dies aber aus verschiedensten Gründen nicht gemacht wird.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Auch die Entscheidungen für Naturschutz werden von einem großen, zunehmenden Teil der Bevölkerung vertändlislos in Frage gestellt. Die haben dermaßen überzogen, das sie inzwischen allen duchweg auf den Sagg gehen.



Das mag für Leute im ländlichen Bereich zustimmen, in den Großstädten sieht das ganz anders aus.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat den Weg bewusst so beschritten. Und ich gehe  davon aus, dass sie ungeschoren aus der Geschichte raus kommt. Und die  Angler unterm Strich einen weiteren Tiefschlag wehstecken müssen.
> 
> Servus
> Fischer am Inn



Das liegt aber auch an der Gegenseite! Wie das ausgeht, bestimmt nicht der Staatsanwalt und somit stimmt mich dieser Vorfall eher positiv.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das Verfahren  wird mit einer saftigen Zahlung eingestellt werden und oder nur dem Veranstalter wird der Prozess gemacht.
> 
> Was ich gefaselt habe ist.
> das im Grunde zuviele Verfahren eingestellt werden und man eigentlich mal den Weg der Klage durch gehen sollte.
> Dies aber aus verschiedensten Gründen nicht gemacht wird.



Dann warten wir doch einfach mal diesen Vorgang ab! #6


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Zitat:"Dann warten wir doch einfach mal diesen Vorgang ab! #6"

Ja, auf jeden Fall. Wird interessant werden.
Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt.


----------



## macman (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das mag für Leute im ländlichen Bereich zustimmen, in den Großstädten sieht das ganz anders aus.



JA !! und die Großstädter ziehen immer mehr aufs Land und....


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



macman schrieb:


> JA !! und die Großstädter ziehen immer mehr aufs Land und....



...exportieren das Großsstadtdenken aufs Land. :q


----------



## raubangler (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Können die Boote als Tatmittel (§74(1) StGB) eigentlich erst nach einer Verurteilung eingezogen werden?
Oder kann die Staatsanwaltschaft die nach StPO schon vorher sicherstellen lassen?

|splat2:


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Hallo



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das liegt aber auch an der Gegenseite! Wie das ausgeht, bestimmt nicht der Staatsanwalt und somit stimmt mich dieser Vorfall eher positiv.
> 
> 
> 
> Dann warten wir doch einfach mal diesen Vorgang ab! #6



Ich bin da auch sehr, sehr positiv gestimmt. So schlimm das für die unmittelbar Betroffenen jetzt auch ist. Insgesamt hat der Vorgang das Potential die Sache für die Anglerschaft langfristig positiv zu wenden. Das ist sehr, sehr gut!!!

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Ich bin da auch sehr, sehr positiv gestimmt. So schlimm das für die unmittelbar Betroffenen jetzt auch ist. Insgesamt hat der Vorgang das Potential die Sache für die Anglerschaft langfristig positiv zu wenden. Das ist sehr, sehr gut!!!
> 
> Servus
> Fischer am Inn



So denke ich auch. Deshalb gibt es ja auch bereits eine Spendenaktion für die Betroffenen bei Facebook, damit wir Angler uns solidarisch zeigen können und von Anglern für Angler etwas gegen PETA unternommen wird und ein gemeinsames Zeichen gesetzt werden kann!

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=540978966275764&id=100010909961756

Sollte jemand unterstützen wollen und das ANGELRDEMO PAYPAL Konto nutzen wollen, würde ich natürlich bei erkennbarem Vermerk bei der Einzahlung "Unterstützung Horst und Stefan gegen PETA" das Geld an Horst und Stefan weiterleiten!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Übrigens noch eine Anmerkung zur Aussage der Staatsanwaltschaft und warum dieses Verfahren von grundsätzlich von großer Bedeutung ist.

Zitat "Für sie habe ohne Zweifel das Wettangeln mit anschließender Feier im Vordergrund gestanden."

Wettangeln ist zwar erlaubt, jedoch muss immer zwingend das Angeln mit Verwertung im Vordergrund stehen.

Bedeutet das denn, dass ich nicht einmal mehr als Ausgleich zur Arbeit angeln darf, wenn die Erholung im Vordergrund steht?

Darf ich in Deutschland keine Angelreisen mehr buchen, wenn der Urlaub im Vordergrund steht und ich nur ab und zu mal angeln gehe?

Wenn ein Segler bei einem Segeltörn von 3 Tagen nur eine Stunde angelt und das Segeln im Vordergrund steht- ja macht er sich dann strafbar?

Hier scheint nach der Aussage der Staatsanwaltschaft eine Straftat vorzuliegen, weil eben nicht das Angeln mit Verwertung im Vordergrund stand und somit das Angeln ein Verstoß gegen das TSG darstellt. Oder etwa nicht?


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> So denke ich auch. Deshalb gibt es ja auch bereits eine Spendenaktion für die Betroffenen bei Facebook, damit wir Angler uns solidarisch zeigen können und von Anglern für Angler etwas gegen PETA unternommen wird und ein gemeinsames Zeichen gesetzt werden kann!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=540978966275764&id=100010909961756
> 
> Sollte jemand unterstützen wollen und das ANGELRDEMO PAYPAL Konto nutzen wollen, würde ich natürlich bei erkennbarem Vermerk bei der Einzahlung "Unterstützung Horst und Stefan gegen PETA" das Geld an Horst und Stefan weiterleiten!



#6#6#6

mal wieder eine tolle Sache und der rest geht bestimmt wieder zur DGzRS


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Übrigens noch eine Anmerkung zur Aussage der Staatsanwaltschaft und warum dieses Verfahren von grundsätzlich von großer Bedeutung ist.
> 
> Zitat "Für sie habe ohne Zweifel das Wettangeln mit anschließender Feier im Vordergrund gestanden."
> 
> ...



Bei den genannten Beispielen fehlt der Wettbewerbscharacter.

Die Staatsanwaltschaft bezieht sich auf den verbotenen Wettkampf mit Preisverleihung.

Man könnte sich nun die Frage stelllen ob die Teilnehmer auch ohne Rangliste, Preise etc. zu diesem Angln kommen würden.

Kommen Angler zu einem Gemeinschaftsangeln ohne Rangliste, ohne Preise bzw. Ehrengaben?

Desweiteren "wissen" wir alle, Spass Erholung  etc. ist "kein" vernünftiger Grund. *hust*


----------



## exstralsunder (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Übrigens noch eine Anmerkung zur Aussage der Staatsanwaltschaft und warum dieses Verfahren von grundsätzlich von großer Bedeutung ist.
> 
> Zitat "Für sie habe ohne Zweifel das Wettangeln mit anschließender Feier im Vordergrund gestanden."
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere hier mal Matze Koch:
(der komplette Wortlaut dazu hier)

_Angeklagter! Raus mit der Sprache! Warum gehen sie angeln? Aus Freude an der Natur? Weil sie Erholung suchen? Weil sie vor der Entfremdung der Gesellschaft in die Natur entfliehen, um jedenfalls am Wochenende ein Teil von ihr zu werden?

Nein, keinesfalls, denn angeblich kann man all das auch OHNE zu angeln. Darum beschließen nichtangelnde Juristen das Angeln auf „Fischverwertung“ zu reduzieren. Unfassbar, aber wahr. Wie blöd muss ein Angler sein, im Durchschnitt fast 1000 Euro per Anno für sein Hobby auszugeben, wenn das nur der Gewinnung von Fischfleisch dienen soll? Mit der Summe kann man eine fünfköpfige Familie an allen Freitagen des Jahres mit Fisch versorgen, OHNE Zeit beim Angeln zu verplempern. Das sollte selbst bei diagnostizierter Dyskalkulie nicht passieren.

Warum diskutiert man hier? Weil man sich noch nicht ganz sicher ist, WOZU das Angeln dient. Erholung ist bekanntlich nicht der Grund.

Warten sie jetzt noch auf MEINEN ernst gemeinten Lösungsansatz? Klar. Hier ist er:

*Man erkläre das Angeln sofort zum gesellschaftlich wichtigen und pädagogisch wertvollen Kulturgut!*_



Das durchzusetzen, wäre  allerdings DIE Aufgabe unseres Verbandes...


----------



## gründler (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Ich zitiere hier mal Matze Koch:
> (der komplette Wortlaut dazu hier)
> 
> _Angeklagter! Raus mit der Sprache! Warum gehen sie angeln? Aus Freude an der Natur? Weil sie Erholung suchen? Weil sie vor der Entfremdung der Gesellschaft in die Natur entfliehen, um jedenfalls am Wochenende ein Teil von ihr zu werden?
> ...



https://www.welt.de/regionales/meck...Caffier-verteidigen-Angeln-als-Kulturgut.html


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



gründler schrieb:


> https://www.welt.de/regionales/meck...Caffier-verteidigen-Angeln-als-Kulturgut.html



Auf der Seite direkt ein  Link zu Peta.

Irgendwas stimmt nicht mit denen

Dennoch, Kulturgut hin oder her...
Wird daraus Angeln zum Spass und Erholung oder bleibt es bei Nahrungserwerb und Hege?
Kulturgut sagt ja schon mal nichts aus.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Zitat "Für sie habe ohne Zweifel das Wettangeln mit anschließender Feier im Vordergrund gestanden."



Ohne Zweifel? Be-bzw nachgewiesen wodurch überhaupt ?

Wenn mein Rechtsempfinden nicht ganz täuscht, dürfte diese fragwürdige Art der  Interpretation durchaus am Pfad der objektiv vorzugehenden Justiz kratzen

Stichwort Gesinnungsstrafrecht..

Solange die im LFG festgelegten Bestimmungen eingehalten werden,sehe ich darüber hinausgehende Gedanken(!) zu den Beweggründen der Teilnahme jedes einzelnen oder der Gruppe für die Gesamtbewertung als vollkommen unerheblich an.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bei den genannten Beispielen fehlt der Wettbewerbscharacter.
> 
> Die Staatsanwaltschaft bezieht sich auf den verbotenen Wettkampf mit Preisverleihung.
> 
> ...



Wettangeln mit Verwertung ist doch erlaubt- sowie Segeln und Erholung auch erlaubt sind. Angeln Bootsangler ohne Boot auch?

Die Argumentation der Staatsanwaltschaft sehe ich als gefährlich an! Sie sagt nämlich nicht, dass Wettangeln grundsätzlich verboten ist (gemäß LFischG ja erlaubt), aber dass das gemeinschaftliche Angeln nicht im Vordergrund stand- das sei die Straftat. Daraus leite ich meine Interpretation ab, dass Angeln immer im Vordergrund stehen muss und nicht Segeln, Erholung oder Urlaub zum Beispiel.

Ab sofort sind demnach auch alle Gemeinschaftsfischen strafbar, zum Beispiel http://www.dafv.de/files/Meeresangeln/einladung_dafv-meeresfischertage_2017.pdf


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wird daraus Angeln zum Spass und Erholung oder bleibt es bei Nahrungserwerb und Hege?
> Kulturgut sagt ja schon mal nichts aus.



Zitat zur Aussage der Staatsanwaltschaft zum bekannten Fall Marteria: _"Der Musiker habe dem Fisch "erhebliche, anhaltende Schmerzen und Leiden" zugefügt."_
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/leute/marteria-zahlt-geldbusse-wegen-fischquaelerei-a-1191210.html

Solange deutsche Gutachter und Staatsanwaltschaften Fischen beim Herauskurbeln aus dem Wasser und anschließendem Zurücksetzen solche "Qualen" andichten, wird es bei Nahrungserwerb und Hege bleiben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Argumentation der Staatsanwaltschaft sehe ich als gefährlich an! Sie sagt nämlich nicht, dass Wettangeln grundsätzlich verboten ist (gemäß LFischG ja erlaubt), aber dass das gemeinschaftliche Angeln nicht im Vordergrund stand- das sei die Straftat. Daraus leite ich meine Interpretation ab, dass Angeln immer im Vordergrund stehen muss und nicht Segeln, Erholung oder Urlaub zum Beispiel.



Genau so sieht es aus. Und diese Argumentation der Staatsanwaltschaft begründet sich auf dem Tierschutzgesetz (vernünftiger Grund), ist also völlig unabhängig von geltenden Landesfischereigesetzen. Das ist im Prinzip genau das, was Sten in seinem Post an dich sagte. Und genau so wird die Situation hier in Bayern von Rechtsexperten der Verbände gegenüber Vereinsvorständen dargelegt.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wettangeln mit Verwertung ist doch erlaubt- sowie Segeln und Erholung auch erlaubt sind. Angeln Bootsangler ohne Boot auch?
> 
> Pauschal kann man dies so nicht bestätigen.
> Wird sich für MV zeigen müssen ob diese Einschätzung korrekt.
> ...



Auch die Veranstaltungen des DSAV sind kritisch nach der aktuellen Aussage der Pressesprecherin Staatsanwaltschaft Rostock


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Genau so sieht es aus. Und diese Argumentation der Staatsanwaltschaft begründet sich auf dem Tierschutzgesetz (vernünftiger Grund), ist also völlig unabhängig von geltenden Landesfischereigesetzen. Das ist im Prinzip genau das, was Sten in seinem Post an dich sagte. Und genau so wird die Situation hier in Bayern von Rechtsexperten der Verbände gegenüber Vereinsvorständen dargelegt.



Unsere LFV haben dies aber durch ihre Politik verbockt.
Dies wird immer von denen gerne vergessen.

Ein Kollege erwähnte schon, er wäre nicht wegen dem Fisch dabei gewesen.
Im grunde eine falsche Aussage.
Er hätte schreiben müssen er war wegen dem Fisch dort, die Geselligkeit und das Benefizangeln war zweitrangig.
1. Nahrung 2. Geselligkeit 3. gute Tat
Es ging ihm ausschliesslich um Nahrungserwerb.


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Ich würde bei dieser Art von Veranstaltungen das Wort "Wett..." immer streichen wollen.

 Man sollte auch nicht eins vergessen, jeder, oder fast jeder Verein, macht seine Vereinsangeln. Anangeln, Abangeln, paarangeln etc.

 In der Regel mit "Dankeschön Gaben" in "Sachform" und häufig mit einem Pokal verbunden. 

 Im Grund genommen das gleich wie hier beschrieben geschieht jedes WE in D in 1000 Fällen. Man rechne nur mal die Anzahl der Angelvereine in D hoch. 

 Zu dem Thema was sind erlaubte "Hegefischen", gibt es häufig in nachfolgenden Verordnungen zu den eigentlichen Landesfischereigesetzen Ausführungen, was wann ein verbotener "Wettkampf" ist. Im Vordergrund muss immer die sinnvolle Verwertung des Fanges stehen.  
 Gute und sinnvolle Diskussion hier. Habe ich in der Qualität lange nicht erlebt.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Ich würde bei dieser Art von Veranstaltungen das Wort "Wett..." immer streichen wollen.
> 
> Man sollte auch nicht eins vergessen, jeder, oder fast jeder Verein, macht seine Vereinsangeln. Anangeln, Abangeln, paarangeln etc.
> 
> ...




Sieht die Staatsanwaltscht in MV aber anders.
Die sieht den Grund für das Treffen vorrangig im Wettbewerb.

Die Frage welche gestellt wird:
Weshalb kommen die Angler zusammen?
Oder

Würde dieses Gemeinschaftsangeln auch ohne Wettbewerb, ohne Ehrengabe statt finden?


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Angelpolitik wird nicht allein durch die LV,s gemacht. Ich habe oft genug dabei gesessen bei Anhörungen zu Gesetzesentwürfen. Du kannst Deinen Einwände vorbringen und Fakten, aber am End entscheiden es die Abgeordneten im Landtag bei der Abstimmung. Und dort sitzen nicht nur Angelfreunde drin. Der Entwurf kommt in der Regel von der Fachbehörde. Und wenn die grün eingefärbt ist, dann kannst Du dir denken wie die aussieht.
 In Sachsen sollten 50 m unterhalb und oberhalb von Fischtreppen der Fischfang total verboten werden. Unsinn, damit wären alle Wehre etc. vom Angeln ausgeschlossen. Am Ende gab es einen Kompromiss von 30 m. Wir hätten gern 0 m gehabt. Aber Du musst auch Kompromisse schließen.


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sieht die Staatsanwaltscht in MV aber anders.
> Die sieht den Grund für das Treffen vorrangig im Wettbewerb.
> 
> Die Frage welche gestellt wird:
> ...


Ja, das ist die Kernfrage, oder wie Göthe, des Pudels Kern. Das eine sollte das andere nicht ausschließen. Warum reiten Leute ihre Dressurpferde bei Turnieren? Würden die auch alle kommen zu diesen Turnier ohne Wertung und ohne Pokal. 
 Würden die auch von Hamburg nach Kiel fahren nur aus Spaß? 
 Ja, hinkt, ist mir klar.
 Jede Taubenausstellung, Hundeshow, Pferderenne, oder wer ist die schönste Kuh in Friesland hat zum Ziel: Ich vergleiche mich und mein Tier mit anderen.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Angelpolitik wird nicht allein durch die LV,s gemacht. Ich habe oft genug dabei gesessen bei Anhörungen zu Gesetzesentwürfen. Du kannst Deinen Einwände vorbringen und Fakten, aber am End entscheiden es die Abgeordneten im Landtag bei der Abstimmung. Und dort sitzen nicht nur Angelfreunde drin. Der Entwurf kommt in der Regel von der Fachbehörde. Und wenn die grün eingefärbt ist, dann kannst Du dir denken wie die aussieht.
> In Sachsen sollten 50 m unterhalb und oberhalb von Fischtreppen der Fischfang total verboten werden. Unsinn, damit wären alle Wehre etc. vom Angeln ausgeschlossen. Am Ende gab es einen Kompromiss von 30 m. Wir hätten gern 0 m gehabt. Aber Du musst auch Kompromisse schließen.



Das heute das Kind bereits mehrfach in den Brunnen gefallen ist darüber brauchen wir nicht diskutieren.
Die Fehler wurden vor langer Zeitgemacht.
Und im Grunde werden sie es heute noch.

Es hat sich doch längst gezeigt, das Kompromisse über die Jahrzehnte nur zu weiteren Kompromissen führen und Angler letztendlich aussperrt.
Die Politker mit denen man diesen Kompromiss ausgehandelt hat sind doch schon lange nicht mehr im Amt. Das Wort zählt doch nicht mehr.

Anglerdemo macht aktuell die Arbeit unseres DAFV. Klage gegen die Verbotszonen einreichen. Keine Kompromisse aushandeln so wie Frau Dr. es getan oder versucht hat.
Merkt ihr im Verband eigentlich wohin diese ständigen Kompromisse führen?

Angelstrecken werden auf Grund brütender Vögel gesperrt. Im nächsten Jahr brüten die Tiere woanders. 
Wieder wird über eine Sperre gesprochen. Es wird aber nicht über eine Aufhebung der ersten Sperre verhandelt. Die bleibt, soll nun erweitert werden.
Der Kompromiss ist dann, die Strecke wird nur um die Hälfte oder zu bestimmten Jahreszeiten gesperrt. lol

Kompromiss: Schnauze halten es könnte schlimmer kommen.


----------



## raubangler (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> ....Warum reiten Leute ihre Dressurpferde bei Turnieren?...



Auch nicht mehr lange....
https://www.peta.de/faktenpferdesport


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Ja, das ist die Kernfrage, oder wie Göthe, des Pudels Kern. Das eine sollte das andere nicht ausschließen. Warum reiten Leute ihre Dressurpferde bei Turnieren? Würden die auch alle kommen zu diesen Turnier ohne Wertung und ohne Pokal.
> Würden die auch von Hamburg nach Kiel fahren nur aus Spaß?
> Ja, hinkt, ist mir klar.
> Jede Taubenausstellung, Hundeshow, Pferderenne, oder wer ist die schönste Kuh in Friesland hat zum Ziel: Ich vergleiche mich und mein Tier mit anderen.



jepp, und beim Pferdesport wird es akzeptiert. Wobei dort aber Peta & Co auch Stressmachen. Jedoch ist die Lobby dort um einiges grösser...dennoch geht man sich dort auch gegenseitig an die Gurgel...


Welches Peta- Mädchen würde schon auf ihr Pferd verzichten?  

Zu eurem getroffenenKompromiss...
Wieso traut ihr euch nicht gegen solche Sperrungen zu klagen?
Aus Angst das man euch ganz aussperrt?
Und? Dann werdet ihr wenigsten mal wach wenn man euch die Gewässer weg nimmt.


----------



## glavoc (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

sorry, klar vergleichen sich Angler  .
Aber wird denn nicht irgendwo genau definiert, was unter Wettkampfangeln exakt gemeint ist? Dachte ich hätte da was im thread gelesen?
Also im Gegensatz zum Vereinsangeln, An-, Ab- , Hege- oder sonstwie -fischen/angeln...

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das damit regelmässiges Trainingsfischen, Leistungsüberprüfungen und Vergleiche, Kadertraininge und Kaderlehrgänge, Wettkämpfle und deren Vorbereitungen gemeint sind. So wie es in fast allen Ländern ansonsten gemacht wird halt. 

D.h. mMn nichts mit dem jählichen Vereins oder Konigsfischen zu tun. Wer es nicht glaubt, soll sich doch einmal mit Wettkampfanglern im Ausland unterhalten...
grüßle


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das heute das Kind bereits mehrfach in den Brunnen gefallen ist darüber brauchen wir nicht diskutieren.
> Die Fehler wurden vor langer Zeitgemacht.
> Und im Grunde werden sie es heute noch.
> 
> ...


 Nö, hat niemand gesagt, Schnauze halte. Wenn Dir aber eine Behörde ein Artenschutzgutachten um die Ohren haut und das auch noch rechtlich alles logisch und gut begründet, dann hast Du die Wahl, fliegt vom Gewässer oder such Kompromisse. 
Brauchst Du wirklich Beispiele wo Industrieansiedlungen nicht gekommen sind weil da ein Hamster wohnte? Befass Dich mal mit der Ausweisung von LSG, FFH oder SPA Gebieten. Grundlage deutsches Recht und EU Recht. Da wird Dir übel. Und das ist kein deutsches Phänomen. In der Schweiz musst Du jeden! Fisch totschlagen! Österreich ist viel rigider als wir hier....die fahren nach CZ und Ungarn um dort Pokale und Medaillen zu vergeben..Luxemburg, die haben fast keinen Fische mehr...


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Nö, hat niemand gesagt, Schnauze halte. Wenn Dir aber eine Behörde ein Artenschutzgutachten um die Ohren haut und das auch noch rechtlich alles logisch und gut begründet, dann hast Du die Wahl, fliegt vom Gewässer oder such Kompromisse.
> Brauchst Du wirklich Beispiele wo Industrieansiedlungen nicht gekommen sind weil da ein Hamster wohnte? Befass Dich mal mit der Ausweisung von LSG, FFH oder SPA Gebieten. Grundlage deutsches Recht und EU Recht. Da wird Dir übel. Und das ist kein deutsches Phänomen. In der Schweiz musst Du jeden! Fisch totschlagen! Österreich ist viel rigider als wir hier....die fahren nach CZ und Ungarn um dort Pokale und Medaillen zu vergeben..Luxemburg, die haben fast keinen Fische mehr...



Nur seltsam das sich trotz vorheriger Angleranwesenheit diese Arten ansiedeln und so gut gedeihen konnten.

Ich versteh eurer Problem.  Ist nicht einfach und mit 1- 2 Euro Mitgliedsbeitrag wird es auch nicht besser.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



glavoc schrieb:


> sorry, klar vergleichen sich Angler  .
> Aber wird denn nicht irgendwo genau definiert, was unter Wettkampfangeln exakt gemeint ist? Dachte ich hätte da was im thread gelesen?
> Also im Gegensatz zum Vereinsangeln, An-, Ab- , Hege- oder sonstwie -fischen/angeln...
> 
> ...



Es gibt vom damaligen VDSf eine Erklärung dazu.

Fällt alles drunter..was nicht Nahrungserwerb als vordergründigen Grund hat


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> In der Schweiz musst Du jeden! Fisch totschlagen!



Falsch!

https://www.petri-heil.ch/endlich-klarheit/


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Befass Dich mal mit der Ausweisung von LSG, FFH oder SPA Gebieten. Grundlage deutsches Recht und EU Recht. Da wird Dir übel.



Habe ich- und?


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Falsch!
> 
> https://www.petri-heil.ch/endlich-klarheit/


 Ok...stimmt....ich habe nur das wieder geben, was mir der Schweizer Präsident im August 2017 dazu erzählte. 
 Aber mal soviel, wir wollten 2017 in der Schweiz zusammen mit Schweizern angeln, sagen wir mal, um zusammen Spass zu haben. Die Schweizer waren Ausrichter, letztendlich haben wir auf Wunsch der Schweizer in Italien geangelt. In der Schweiz war es rechtlich nicht möglich.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Falsch!
> 
> https://www.petri-heil.ch/endlich-klarheit/



und das ist auch schon ein paar Jahre alt.
 Erstaunlich, auf welch aktuellen Stand unsere Verbandler sind.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Ach ja..und zu Österreich

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4776785


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Genau so sieht es aus. Und diese Argumentation der Staatsanwaltschaft begründet sich auf dem Tierschutzgesetz (vernünftiger Grund), ist also völlig unabhängig von geltenden Landesfischereigesetzen. Das ist im Prinzip genau das, was Sten in seinem Post an dich sagte. Und genau so wird die Situation hier in Bayern von Rechtsexperten der Verbände gegenüber Vereinsvorständen dargelegt.



Bayern ist nicht MV...Würzburg, Hamm und Timbuktu nicht Warnemünde.

Ihr könnt Euch den §12 hindrehen wie Ihr wollt- die Teilnehmer und die Veranstalter haben im Rahmen des LFischG gehandelt.

Und zum x-ten Mal §12:

_(2) Verboten sind ferner__1.__ die Durchführung von und Teilnahme an Wettfischveranstaltungen (...)
_
_Wettfischveranstaltung ist jede Veranstaltung, die  ausschließlich dem Zweck dient, denjenigen zu ermitteln, der das nach  Anzahl, Gewicht oder Länge der Fische bewertete beste Fangergebnis  erzielt, und nicht auf die sinnvolle Verwertung der gefangenen Fische  oder auf die Hege gerichtet ist. _

(Wett-) Angeln ist demnach in dem Fall Warnemünde verboten, weil es nicht auf die sinnvolle Verwertung  gerichtet ist und die Spenden oder der Wettbewerb vordergründig waren.

Wenn also die Erholung im Vordergrund steht, ist das Angeln nicht auf die sinnvolle Vewertung ausgerichtet, sondern auf die Erholung. Richtig? Dann wird mit einer Verurteilung nach dem TSG (Bundesgesetz) das Angeln mit diesem Urteil in Deutschland verboten. Denn Nahrungsbeschaffung kann gar nicht im Vordergrund stehen- der Weg führt in die Kühltruhe oder in das Fischgeschäft. Muss es überhaut Fisch sein? Angeln (Fische fangen und verwerten) steht dann also niemals im Vordergrund, dafür braucht es nämlich kein Angeln. Im Vordergrund stehen Erholung, Hobby und Spaß.

PETA hat gewonnen, Angeln ist bald verboten. Oder wir hoffen auf einen Rechtsanwalt und Richter, der das Gesetz vernünftig interpretiert und ein vernünftiges Urteil erwirkt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Quatsch Lars,
Willmal.. hat doch geschrieben, dass in 20 Jahren wieder alles eitler Sonnenschein ist und es dann keine Petra mehr gäbe.

Ich krieg schon wieder Magen...


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Na wenn ich Dein,s lese bekomme ich Kopf...weh. 
Wo und wann habe ich das geschrieben? Einfach mal beim lesen das Bier weg stellen....Bevor das hier wieder ausartet, verabschiede ich mich ins Wochenende. Liebe Grüße nach Zweibrücken....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Quatsch Lars,
> Willmal.. hat doch geschrieben, dass in 20 Jahren wieder alles eitler Sonnenschein ist und es dann keine Petra mehr gäbe.
> 
> Ich krieg schon wieder Magen...



Die Politik hat auch mal gesagt, dass die Nutzung der FFH Gebiete uneingeschränkt weitergehen kann...#q


----------



## MS aus G (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

OT an:

Neuer Admin on Board!!!

Alte Mod´s werden auch wieder als Mod´s angezeigt!!! 

Rücktritt vom Rücktritt???

Mal sehen, was jetzt noch so alles kommt!?!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



bastido schrieb:


> Letztendlich steht dieses Landesgesetz hier mit auf dem Prüfstand, denn sollten sich die Beteiligten nach Auffassung des Gerichts im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes schuldig gemacht haben, welches wie wir alle wissen Verfassungsrang genießt, dann wird auch das Fischereigesetz in seiner jetzigen Form nicht mehr haltbar sein.



Doch, warum nicht? Man muss jedoch lernen, das Gesetz entsprechend zu interpretieren. Nämlich das die Verwertung und nicht der Wettbewerb (oder Erholung, Urlaub etc.) iM Vordergrund stehen darf. Sollte also das Gericht der Interpretation der Staatsanwaltschaft folgen, wäre das Angeln ja nur verboten, wenn es nicht mit der Verwertung im Vordergrund stehen würde.

Also kannst Du ein Wettangeln durchführen, jedoch muss die Verwertung im Vordergrund stehen. Das könnte also so aussehen, dass derjenige das Wettangeln gewinnt, der den ersten selbst gefangenen Fisch verwertet hat. Das wäre dann ein Wettangeln, wo die Verwertung vermutlich im Vordergrund stehen würde. Da das in Stress ausarten würde, wäre auch der Erholungswert zweitrangig. Also heißt es zukünftig Angeln und Verwerten. Vermutlich gehört dann auch ein Gaskocher und ein Grill zur Angelausrüstung und darf von der Fischereiaufsicht überprüft werden. Dann darfst Du nur noch solange angeln, wie Du essen kannst. Ist also eine absolut nachhaltige Lösung!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Ich würde bei dieser Art von Veranstaltungen das Wort "Wett..." immer streichen wollen.



Am besten gleich ALLE  auch nur einen Hauch bedenklich erscheinenden Wörter aus dem deutschen Anglervokabular  streichen.

Man könnte bei Beibehaltung der  gewohnten Termini, ja irgendwelchen Gruppen auf die Ideologiefüsse treten. 

Auch 'ne Art der Identifikation...

Minderheitendiktatoren ala Petra, dürften vor Lachen nicht mehr in den Schlaf kommen..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Auch 'ne Art der Identifikation...



Verbandler halt...

Immer nur zurück und kuschen auf dem Weg mit dem geringstem Widerstand!


----------



## mefofänger (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

lars ich schicke eine spende für unsere Peta-opfer. ich hoffe es machen auch ein paar mehr hier.mfg


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Danke, ja schon erhalten! Super und vielen Dank. Ich glaube wir Angler sollten gegen PETA zusammenhalten und gemeinsam gegen diese Organisation angehen. Der erste Weg ist ein Freispruch für Horst und Stefan.

Denen von PETA muss die Lust vergehen, uns Angler zu ärgern. Dann suchen die sich hoffentlich entnervt eine neue Gruppe zum anscheixxen...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Denen von PETA muss die Lust vergehen, uns Angler zu ärgern. Dann suchen die sich hoffentlich entnervt eine neue Gruppe zum anscheixxen...



Falsches Feindbild. PETA & Co.sind eine Ansammlung weltfremder, verblendeter Leute, die ihren Lebenssinn darin sehen, die Gesellschaft zu bekehren. Die muss man mit rechtsstaatlichen Mitteln bekämpfen, wird sie aber nie davon abbringen, Naturnutzer anzugreifen. Das Problem sind Staatsanwälte, Gutachter und Richter, die solche abstrusen Ansichten unterstützen. Die gehören aus dem Verkehr gezogen. Man lässt doch auch keine Beamten, die in Scientology organisiert sind, in maßgeblichen Positionen auf die Bevölkerung los.


----------



## raubangler (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Falsches Feindbild. PETA & Co.sind eine Ansammlung weltfremder, verblendeter Leute.....



Die Gesetze, auf die sie sich berufen können, stammen aber von gewählten Politikern.

Und momentan ist es wohl die SPD....
An alle SPD-Mitglieder...GroKo verhindern!!


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Danke, ja schon erhalten! Super und vielen Dank. Ich glaube wir Angler sollten gegen PETA zusammenhalten und gemeinsam gegen diese Organisation angehen. Der erste Weg ist ein Freispruch für Horst und Stefan.
> 
> Denen von PETA muss die Lust vergehen, uns Angler zu ärgern. Dann suchen die sich hoffentlich entnervt eine neue Gruppe zum anscheixxen...




Dafür sind solche Anzeigen zu einfach zu erstellen. 
Geht ja mittlerweile sogar Online vom Sofa aus.

Würd mich nicht wundern wenn man dafür bereits eine App entwickelt hat welche das netz durchsucht und dann die Anzeige schickt. :q
(Hat jetzt keiner von dem P-Pack gelesen)


----------



## Anglerdemo (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dafür sind solche Anzeigen zu einfach zu erstellen.
> Geht ja mittlerweile sogar Online vom Sofa aus.



Macht aber nur Spaß, solange man keine negative Presse hat und die Verfahren eingestellt werden. Wenn aber ein Freispruch erfolgt und der Angeklagte dann zivilrechtlich Ansprüche geltend macht- dann vergeht denen die Lust, wetten?

Die Presse muss nur ein paar Mal schreiben "PETA beschäftigt die Gerichte" und "PETA zu Schadenersatz verurteilt"


----------



## JottU (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Das mit den Pferden habe ich noch nicht mitbekommen gehabt. War wohl nicht ganz an der großen Glocke. 
Andererseits würde ich auch 95% von der ganzen anderen Petra - ******* nicht mitbekommen, ohne das AB.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



JottU schrieb:


> Das mit den Pferden habe ich noch nicht mitbekommen gehabt. War wohl nicht ganz an der großen Glocke.
> Andererseits würde ich auch 95% von der ganzen anderen Petra - ******* nicht mitbekommen, ohne das AB.




Sorry ich habe es wieder gelöscht...zu sehr OT  

Wie Du aber schon erkannt hast, es wurde/ wird nicht an die grosse Glocke gehängt.
Es sind halt nur Indizien...u. Zeugenaussagen das etwas auf die Pferde geworfen wurde.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Die Presse muss nur ein paar Mal schreiben "PETA beschäftigt die Gerichte" und "PETA zu Schadenersatz verurteilt"



Ich nehme den Ball noch einmal auf. Tatsächlich bin ich mit verschiedenen Medien diesbezüglich im Gespräch.

Die Resonanz ist schon - vorsichtig ausgedrückt - merkwürdig!

Die Gründe erschliessen sich mir nur noch nicht. Finden die PETA gut? Wollen die keine Hintergründe recherchieren? Haben die Angst/ Respekt? Denken die, dass das öffentliche Interesse nicht da ist oder die Öffentlichkeit eher "pro PETA" denkt?

Keine Ahnung und bisher keine klaren Aussagen. Aber ich bleibe dran. Mal gucken, ob man nicht einen Redakteur in diesem Land findet, der das Thema aufnimmt. 

Wir haben hier ja einen neuen Betreiber- das wäre doch mal eine Recherche wert. Irgendeiner muss den Stein ja mal ins (Rute&) Rollen bringen


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich nehme den Ball noch einmal auf. Tatsächlich bin ich mit verschiedenen Medien diesbezüglich im Gespräch.
> 
> Die Resonanz ist schon - vorsichtig ausgedrückt - merkwürdig!
> 
> ...



Was erwartest Du in Zeiten von Socialmedia?

Die haben doch alle Angst als Tierquäler dazustehen.

Angeln ist Tierquälerei. Kein Mensch in DE muss Angeln um Fisch auf den Teller zu bekommen. Zum Spass und Erholung erst recht nicht.
Tierversuche brauch man auch nicht. Gibt ja andere Methoden.
Pferde im Karneval Leid und Stress nicht artgerecht...
Wildtiere im Zirkus  ebenso...
pelz tragen ...gibt Kunstpelz...
Schuhe aus Leder....gibt Kunststof
Mit dem Auto fahren...brauch keiner...gibt Bus und Bahn...und Fahrrad oder dann muss halt der Job wieder Standortnah sein. Oder Umziehen...

Finde mal gute Gegenargumente..
Aufgehängte Hunde in Rumänien findet keiner toll
Pelzfarmen in China..

Die Pferdesportler gehen sich mittlerweile auch gegenseitig an die Kehle..Dressurreiter gegen Springreiter und gegen Rennsport...

Alles nur Bio ohne Glyphosat

Die Bürger auf Socialmedia drehen durch, die anderen trauen sich schon gar nicht mehr etwas zu schreiben/ zu sagen weil sonst am anderen Morgen Autos zerkratzt sind, Scheiben eingeschlagen etc.

Da hat doch kein Journalist bock drauf

Unsere Forschungsinstitute wandern mit ihren Angestellten ins Ausland weil hier von Tierrechtlern und Schützern Terror betrieben wird.

Das Volk welches laut schreit erzeugt Angst und hat dadurch Macht.
Und Gegenargumente fehlen.

In 20 Jahren kann man hier die Lichter aus machen. Denn dann sitzen die Retortenpolitiker an der Macht welche mit diesem Peta- Gedankengut aufgewachsen sind.
Zu jeder Zeit zugriff auf Nahrung hatten, verpackt und eingeschweißt in Plastik...Grätenfrei


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> In 20 Jahren ist die GRÜNE Pest bei uns nur noch Geschichte und wir sind wieder zu einem vernünftigen Umgang untereinander und  mit der Natur zurückgekehrt. Deshalb wird in 20 Jahren auch noch geangelt.



zur Erinnerung


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was erwartest Du in Zeiten von Socialmedia?
> 
> Die haben doch alle Angst als Tierquäler dazustehen.
> 
> ...



Ja Sharpo, da gebe ich Dir grundsätzlich recht, macht aber die Sache für mich doch einfach nur interessanter. Ich liebe solche Herausforderungen. Wenn der letzte Journalist in diesem Land mir hierfür einen Korb gegeben hat und ich keinen eigenen Verlag gründen kann, gebe ich eventuell auf. Bis dahin werde ich vermutlich aber noch tausende von Mails schreiben und viele, viele Gespräche führen


----------



## Garrett P.I. (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

Meine Güte, als wenn die Tierschutz-Taliban kurz vor der militärischen Einnahme Berlins stünden. Macht die doch nicht auch noch wichtiger, als sie es tatsächlich sind. Die allermeisten Menschen werden von deren aggressiv-fanatischen Auftreten einfach nur abgeschreckt.


----------



## geomas (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Garrett P.I. schrieb:


> Meine Güte, als wenn die Tierschutz-Taliban kurz vor der militärischen Einnahme Berlins stünden. Macht die doch nicht auch noch wichtiger, als sie es tatsächlich sind. Die allermeisten Menschen werden von deren aggressiv-fanatischen Auftreten einfach nur abgeschreckt.



Das das P€ta-Treiben viele Leute nervt oder abschreckt seh ich auch so. 
Aber die arbeiten eben ziemlich effektiv, das wird wohl niemand abstreiten können. Minimaler Aufwand, große Wirkung in den Medien und eben teilweise auch in den Köpfen derjeniger, die von Anzeigen lesen. Damit meine ich sowohl Angler als auch Nicht-Angler.


----------



## geomas (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich nehme den Ball noch einmal auf. Tatsächlich bin ich mit verschiedenen Medien diesbezüglich im Gespräch.
> 
> Die Resonanz ist schon - vorsichtig ausgedrückt - merkwürdig!
> 
> ...




Für große Berichte über das P€ta-Treiben werden vielen kleineren Medien schlicht und einfach die Ressourcen fehlen.

Über Themen der Berichterstattung wird ja auch innerhalb der Redaktionen diskutiert. Selbst erlebt hab ich schon die Ansage: „Okay, die Pelzaktion in der Fußgängerzone wird von vielen Leuten gesehen, dann müssen wir auch drüber berichten. Aber laß uns keine Schock-Fotos mit Kunstblut... machen.”.

In der breiten Öffentlichkeit wird das Angeln meiner Meinung nach überwiegend positiv gesehen. Striktes C&R stößt aber teilweise auf Unverständnis.
Ist sicherlich regional und zwischen Stadt/Land unterschiedlich.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Garrett P.I. schrieb:


> Meine Güte, als wenn die Tierschutz-Taliban kurz vor der militärischen Einnahme Berlins stünden. Macht die doch nicht auch noch wichtiger, als sie es tatsächlich sind. Die allermeisten Menschen werden von deren aggressiv-fanatischen Auftreten einfach nur abgeschreckt.




die sitzen dort doch schon.
oder wer arbeitet Frau Barbara Hendricks zu? Ein Angler?

(Bei uns im DAFV eine aussortierte FDP Politikerin)

ich versteh nicht weshalb man das problem Peta & Co. ständig klein reden muss?
Ok, man muss es auch nicht grösser machen als es ist.
Aber ich habe nur mal Fakten genannt.

Und es gibt ja auch schon Aussagen von "Experten" das unsere Politiker, Lehrerinnen, Journalisten usw. LinksGrün sind.
Jeder der sich rechts positioniert wird platt gemacht.
jeder welcher sich für Tiernutzung einsetzt..

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...ind-so-viele-journalisten-links-a-895095.html



@fisherbandit..

Alles gut.
Hier machen aber die "falschen" Leute die Arbeit wofür andere Mitgliedsbeiträge kassieren.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Garrett P.I. schrieb:


> Macht die doch nicht auch noch wichtiger, als sie es tatsächlich sind.


2 Jahrzehnte ist genau dieser Fehler gemacht worden!

Und heute beeinflussen sie durch die Dauer-Medien-Präsenz die gesellschaftliche Meinung, 
nahezu alle Redaktionen (die werden bei "Vorfällen", die zunächst mal gar nix mit denen zu tun haben, angerufen um ein Statement abzugeben),
die Justiz
und haben Sympathisanten & Unterstützer in mehreren Parteien.
Was allein eine kleine Partei als Koalitionspartner In Verhandlungen erreichen kann, sehen wir ständig.

Dazu haben sie enorme finanzielle Mittel und gehen weltweit koordiniert vor.

Eine absolute Erfolgsstory.
Die kann man gar nicht überschätzen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was allein eine kleine Partei als Koalitionspartner In Verhandlungen erreichen kann, sehen wir ständig.



Das ist ein wichtiger Punkt. 

Beispiel Bayern: Die Wunschkoalition der Wähler ist Schwarz-Grün: https://www.br.de/nachrichten/bayer...ition-von-csu-und-gruenen-vorstellen-100.html

Es ist schon jetzt absehbar, welche Felder die CSU kampflos übergeben wird: Alles, was mit Natur zusammenhängt und wenig Gegenwind in der Bevölkerung auslöst. Das wird sicher nicht die Landwirtschaft sein, aber sehr wohl Jagd, Angeln, Reiten usw.

Fragt mal junge Leute aus den Städten, ob sie es gut fänden, wenn Jagd und Fischfang in den Gewässern drastisch reduziert würden. Die Antwort wird sehr eindeutig ausfallen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Fragt mal junge Leute aus den Städten, ob sie es gut fänden, wenn Jagd und Fischfang in den Gewässern drastisch reduziert würden. Die Antwort wird sehr eindeutig ausfallen.



Jagd nicht zwingend, aber Angeln auf jeden Fall.

Für mich ist immer das beste Beispiel, wie man etwas negatives positiv darstellen kann der "Marlboro-Man". Der hatte so einen unglaublichen Einfluss - insbesondere auf junge Leute -und hat den Wert Coolness/ Rauchen neu definiert, das die WHO ein Verbot forderte.

Das fehlt uns Anglern (natürlich nicht das Verbot, sondern die positive Darstellung) leider. The lonesome Cowboy sollte der einsame Angler sein.

Man müsste zum Beispiel alle Arbeistdienste bundesweit mal in diesem Jahr dokumentieren. Anzahl der Angler, die Stunden addiert, den Müll gewogen und fotografiert und die Kilometer Gewässerstrecken, die gepflegt werden, aufzeigen. Die Zahlen würden einige Menschen zum Umdenken anregen, wetten? Das könnte man bundesweit ausschlachten und sich mal als Naturschutzorganisation präsentieren. Nicht hochrechnen, sondern wirkliche Fakten. Fischprogramme zum Aal, Lachs und Meerforelle nicht regiona, sondern europaweit erfassen und veröffentlichen. Das alles gepaart mit der wirtschaftlichen Bedeutung und wir hätten einen Stellenwert in der Gesellschaft. Ach, man darf ja mal träumen.

Oder wir schreiben weiter im Internet, regen uns über die Gegenseite auf, schauen aus dem Fenster und gehen Angeln, solange wir noch dürfen und hoffen, dass uns persönlich nicht das Schicksal von Horst und Stefan ereilt... Ja, jetzt bin ich aufgewacht und sehe die Realität!


----------



## smithie (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das fehlt uns Anglern (natürlich nicht das Verbot, sondern die positive Darstellung) leider. The lonesome Cowboy sollte der einsame Angler sein.
> 
> Man müsste zum Beispiel alle Arbeistdienste bundesweit mal in diesem Jahr dokumentieren. Anzahl der Angler, die Stunden addiert, den Müll gewogen und fotografiert und die Kilometer Gewässerstrecken, die gepflegt werden, aufzeigen. Die Zahlen würden einige Menschen zum Umdenken anregen, wetten? Das könnte man bundesweit ausschlachten und sich mal als Naturschutzorganisation präsentieren. Nicht hochrechnen, sondern wirkliche Fakten. Fischprogramme zum Aal, Lachs und Meerforelle nicht regiona, sondern europaweit erfassen und veröffentlichen. Das alles gepaart mit der wirtschaftlichen Bedeutung und wir hätten einen Stellenwert in der Gesellschaft. Ach, man darf ja mal träumen.
> 
> Oder wir schreiben weiter im Internet, regen uns über die Gegenseite auf, schauen aus dem Fenster und gehen Angeln, solange wir noch dürfen und hoffen, dass uns persönlich nicht das Schicksal von Horst und Stefan ereilt... Ja, jetzt bin ich aufgewacht und sehe die Realität!


Sag mal trinkst du schon Nachmittag Alkohol?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



smithie schrieb:


> Sag mal trinkst du schon Nachmittag Alkohol?



Macht das Leben leichter :vik:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



smithie schrieb:


> Sag mal trinkst du schon Nachmittag Alkohol?



Wieso? Seine Aussagen kann man nur unterstreichen. Und es liegt an den Verbänden, Vereinen und den einzelnen Anglern, der breiten Masse zu veranschaulichen, welche Arbeit Angler leisten.

Dass dies nur deshalb notwendig ist, weil Angeln an sich in der Bevölkerung kein Standing hat, ist eine andere Sache. Das werden wir aber vermutlich nicht ändern können. Also muss man die Wichtigkeit über den geleisteten Mehrwert argumentieren.


----------



## smithie (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wieso? Seine Aussagen kann man nur unterstreichen. Und es liegt an den Verbänden, Vereinen und den einzelnen Anglern, der breiten Masse zu veranschaulichen, welche Arbeit Angler leisten.
> 
> Dass dies nur deshalb notwendig ist, weil Angeln an sich in der Bevölkerung kein Standing hat, ist eine andere Sache. Das werden wir aber vermutlich nicht ändern können. Also muss man die Wichtigkeit über den geleisteten Mehrwert argumentieren.


Schon klar, sehe ich genauso - ich hätte 1 oder mehr Smilies hinten dran stellen sollen...


----------



## Wollebre (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*

_


Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:



			Jagd nicht zwingend, aber Angeln auf jeden Fall.

Für mich ist immer das beste Beispiel, wie man etwas negatives positiv darstellen kann der "Marlboro-Man". Der hatte so einen unglaublichen Einfluss - insbesondere auf junge Leute -und hat den Wert Coolness/ Rauchen neu definiert, das die WHO ein Verbot forderte.

Das fehlt uns Anglern (natürlich nicht das Verbot, sondern die positive Darstellung) leider. The lonesome Cowboy sollte der einsame Angler sein.

Man müsste zum Beispiel alle Arbeistdienste bundesweit mal in diesem Jahr dokumentieren. Anzahl der Angler, die Stunden addiert, den Müll gewogen und fotografiert und die Kilometer Gewässerstrecken, die gepflegt werden, aufzeigen. Die Zahlen würden einige Menschen zum Umdenken anregen, wetten? Das könnte man bundesweit ausschlachten und sich mal als Naturschutzorganisation präsentieren. Nicht hochrechnen, sondern wirkliche Fakten. Fischprogramme zum Aal, Lachs und Meerforelle nicht regiona, sondern europaweit erfassen und veröffentlichen. Das alles gepaart mit der wirtschaftlichen Bedeutung und wir hätten einen Stellenwert in der Gesellschaft. Ach, man darf ja mal träumen.

Oder wir schreiben weiter im Internet, regen uns über die Gegenseite auf, schauen aus dem Fenster und gehen Angeln, solange wir noch dürfen und hoffen, dass uns persönlich nicht das Schicksal von Horst und Stefan ereilt... Ja, jetzt bin ich aufgewacht und sehe die Realität!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
Genau das sind die Punkte die der *DAFV* den Politikern klar machen müßte!!!.
Wenn weitere Einschränkungen kommen wird das alles eingestellt. Das dürfen dann die Schreihälse von P... und N... in ihrer Freizeit machen. Dann auch den steuerlichen Schaden und Kosten für Arbeitslose auflisten die in/für die Angelbranche tätig sind. 

 Die Jäger sind mal richtig vorgeprescht und wollen bei weitere Einschränkungen z.B. die Bergung von verunfallte Wildtiere ablehnen. Das sind tausende Tiere pro Jahr. Das machen die zu jeder Tag- und Nachtzeit *ohne* Bezahlung. Das dürfen die Politiker dann auf Staatskosten selbst organisieren.... Die Polizei hat das aufgrund von Personalmangel schon abgelehnt, sehen das auch nicht als ihre Aufgabe an.

Wenn ich Angelgräte Hersteller wäre, würde ich die Firma jetzt schon ins benachbarte Ausland verlegen. 

Vom DAFV, dem höchsten Interessenvertreter der Angler/innen ist ausser Schweigen nichts zu vernehmen. Da sind mal echte Spezialisten gewählt worden....

So jedenfalls meine bescheidende Meinung zu dem ganzen Dilemma.


----------



## angler1996 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Razzia bei Veranstaltern eines Benefiz-Angelns*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Genau das sind die Punkte die der *DAFV* den Politikern klar machen müßte!!!.
> Wenn weitere Einschränkungen kommen wird das alles eingestellt. Das dürfen dann die Schreihälse von P... und N... in ihrer Freizeit machen. Dann auch den steuerlichen Schaden und Kosten für Arbeitslose auflisten die in/für die Angelbranche tätig sind.
> 
> Die Jäger sind mal richtig vorgeprescht und wollen bei weitere Einschränkungen z.B. die Bergung von verunfallte Wildtiere ablehnen. Das sind tausende Tiere pro Jahr. Das machen die zu jeder Tag- und Nachtzeit *ohne* Bezahlung. Das dürfen die Politiker dann auf Staatskosten selbst organisieren.... Die Polizei hat das aufgrund von Personalmangel schon abgelehnt, sehen das auch nicht als ihre Aufgabe an.
> ...


 
 näh#h, die Angelgerätehersteller können bleiben, nur das andere (Un)Ding kann man als Exportweltmeister mal loswerden, nur -wer will es haben:g


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. Januar 2019)

Was ist eigentlich aus dem Strafverfahren geworden?


----------

